# 6 Hezbollah members killed in Israeli attack on Syria



## Falcon29

Israel strike on Golan Heights kills 5 Hezbollah: source | News , Lebanon News | THE DAILY STAR


The Daily Star
BEIRUT: An Israeli helicopter strike hit a Hezbollah convoy in Syria's Golan Heights Sunday killing 5 fighters, among them a field commander, a Lebanese security source told The Daily Star.

The strike entirely destroyed one Hezbollah vehicle and damaged another, the source said. A field commander who goes by the nom de guerre "Abu Issa" was killed in the attack, he added.

Hezbollah issued a statement confirming the strike saying "a number of mujahedeens were martyred," during an inspection mission in the Syrian town of Quneitra, The Hezbollah statement added that the names of the fighters will be divulged later.

An Israeli helicopter carried out a strike against "terrorists" in the Syrian sector of the Golan Heights who were allegedly preparing an attack on Israel, an Israeli security source had earlier said.

The source told AFP the strike took place near Quneitra, close to the cease-fire line separating the Syrian part of the Golan Heights from the Israeli-occupied sector, confirming a report by Al-Manar television.

The report had said that an Israeli helicopter fired two missiles in the Syrian province of Quneitra near the Israeli-occupied Golan Heights.

It did not specify the target of the strike in the area, called Amal Farms. The Israeli military declined comment and Syrian state media did not mention the attack.

.................

.....................

...............

Do not know what objective is here. It's possible Netanyahu needs reputation as his is sinking lately before elections time. Center-Left in Israel is gaining popularity as evident by recent polls. We all know the regular Israeli tactic of claiming anyone who they target was 'preparing attack'. It is nonsense and disproven over and over again. Israeli has camera footage, if such statement is true present the proof to us. 

Another unprovoked attack on foreign land. Which international community will not condemn. 

@Serpentine @haman10 @ResurgentIran @kollang 

.....................

I already know this will attract lots of loudmouth Indian trolls so mods please keep eye on this thread. 

@Horus @waz @Jungibaaz

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Serpentine

Jihad Mughniyah, son of Imad Mughnyah is martyred in another usual cowardice Israeli attack.
May he rest in peace.

There will be answers to this terrorist attack by terrorist state of Israel, expect some Israeli soldiers to 'blow up' for no reason. If this leads to a major war, Israel is doomed.

Expect missiles with 600kg warheads on Tel-Aviv and Haifa, man that'd be a scene I'll never miss to watch.

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## Falcon29

Honestly day by day it is seeming like Israel is aiding Al Qaeda. These targeted assassinations occur where battles with Al Qaeda are taking place. I used to be deluded by the Syrian conflict but its now clear to me what this game is all about. It's funny we Muslims get blamed for Al-Qaeda when these groups are getting support from Israel and Western/Arab nations. If you read Israeli comments on other forums you can see they are very boastful about this attack and have one perspective in this conflict.



Serpentine said:


> Jihad Mughniyah, son of Imad Mughnyah is martyred in another usual cowardice Israeli attack.
> May he rest in peace.
> 
> There will be answers to this terrorist attack by terrorist state of Israel, expect some Israeli soldiers to 'blow up' for no reason. If this leads to a major war, Israel is doomed.
> 
> Expect missiles with 600kg warheads on Tel-Aviv and Haifa, man that'd be a scene I'll never miss to watch.



Now it says (field)Iranian commander also killed. How does world accept these illegal attacks over and over again? Israel must have gotten green-light from USA.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Serpentine

Falcon29 said:


> Honestly day by day it is seeming like Israel is aiding Al Qaeda. These targeted assassinations occur where battles with Al Qaeda are taking place. I used to be deluded by the Syrian conflict but its now clear to me what this game is all about. It's funny we Muslims get blamed for Al-Qaeda when these groups are getting support from Israel and Western/Arab nations. If you read Israeli comments on other forums you can see they are very boastful about this attack and have one perspective in this conflict.



Now I think you do understand why Nusra in Golan not even once has attacked Israel, neither IS has ever even threatened to attack Israel. They are the same and they are allies in this conflict.


Falcon29 said:


> Now it says Iranian commander also killed. How does world accept these illegal attacks over and over again? Israel must have gotten green-light from USA.



Not confirmed as of now. This is a fight with ISIS/Israel/Nusra which are the same, and war has casualties. 

Thanks to rules of jungle, Israeli aggression into Syria will be ignored again by the west, so according to Israel's own rules, we'll hit them where they'll never expect it.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Hasbara Buster

Just ask yourself; WHY does Israel despise Hezbollah (and Iran and Syria) while aiding, training ISIS/Al Qaida/ Nusra etc. ? Have you ever asked yourself WHY this is the case? WHY not?



Falcon29 said:


> Honestly day by day it is seeming like Israel is aiding Al Qaeda. These targeted assassinations occur where battles with Al Qaeda are taking place. I used to be deluded by the Syrian conflict but its now clear to me what this game is all about. It's funny we Muslims get blamed for Al-Qaeda when these groups are getting support from Israel and Western/Arab nations. If you read Israeli comments on other forums you can see they are very boastful about this attack and have one perspective in this conflict.
> 
> 
> 
> Now it says (field)Iranian commander also killed. How does world accept these illegal attacks over and over again? Israel must have gotten green-light from USA.




I love it, you have finally seen the light  Google "Oded Yinon Strategy", if you haven't read about it before. What is happening currently is the implementation of this strategy.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Falcon29

Hasbara Buster said:


> Just ask yourself; WHY does Israel despise Hezbollah (and Iran and Syria) while aiding, training ISIS/Al Qaida/ Nusra etc. ? Have you ever asked yourself WHY this is the case? WHY not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it, you have finally seen the light  I used to be an ignorant Sunni by the way, I am totally cured of sunnism and shiism. Google "Oded Yinon" by the way.



Not related to religion but clearly for past 3 years I haven't observed anything different. Arab/Western nations used Syria as ground to get all militants in. Use them to weaken Resistance axis and then kill them like usual. Same thing they did in Afghanistan. And Arab nations claim to support 'revolution' in Syria for 3 years. Only to suddenly turn around and change whole narrative. And return back to usual oil war with Iran and so on. These Arab leaders are getting on my nerves. I am tired of these stooges. And I won't support any Israeli attacks on Lebanon.

@Serpentine 

This guys seems pretty young...? Or he just looks young? 

.......

What does this mean by the way? 

Turkish news agency: Hezbollah raises alert level on Israel border - Israel News, Ynetnews

...............

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ResurgentIran

Falcon29 said:


> Israel strike on Golan Heights kills 5 Hezbollah: source | News , Lebanon News | THE DAILY STAR
> 
> 
> The Daily Star
> BEIRUT: An Israeli helicopter strike hit a Hezbollah convoy in Syria's Golan Heights Sunday killing 5 fighters, among them a field commander, a Lebanese security source told The Daily Star.
> 
> The strike entirely destroyed one Hezbollah vehicle and damaged another, the source said. A field commander who goes by the nom de guerre "Abu Issa" was killed in the attack, he added.
> 
> Hezbollah issued a statement confirming the strike saying "a number of mujahedeens were martyred," during an inspection mission in the Syrian town of Quneitra, The Hezbollah statement added that the names of the fighters will be divulged later.
> 
> An Israeli helicopter carried out a strike against "terrorists" in the Syrian sector of the Golan Heights who were allegedly preparing an attack on Israel, an Israeli security source had earlier said.
> 
> The source told AFP the strike took place near Quneitra, close to the cease-fire line separating the Syrian part of the Golan Heights from the Israeli-occupied sector, confirming a report by Al-Manar television.
> 
> The report had said that an Israeli helicopter fired two missiles in the Syrian province of Quneitra near the Israeli-occupied Golan Heights.
> 
> It did not specify the target of the strike in the area, called Amal Farms. The Israeli military declined comment and Syrian state media did not mention the attack.
> 
> .................
> 
> .....................
> 
> ...............
> 
> Do not know what objective is here. It's possible Netanyahu needs reputation as his is sinking lately before elections time. Center-Left in Israel is gaining popularity as evident by recent polls. We all know the regular Israeli tactic of claiming anyone who they target was 'preparing attack'. It is nonsense and disproven over and over again. Israeli has camera footage, if such statement is true present the proof to us.
> 
> Another unprovoked attack on foreign land. Which international community will not condemn.
> 
> @Serpentine @haman10 @ResurgentIran @kollang
> 
> .....................
> 
> I already know this will attract lots of loudmouth Indian trolls so mods please keep eye on this thread.
> 
> @Horus @waz @Jungibaaz



There needs to be some form of response to this attack and all the other repeated attacks.
The deterrence has been eroded , the way Hezbollah and Syria has not responded to Israeli aggression. Something needs to be done.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Serpentine

Falcon29 said:


> This guys seems pretty young...? Or he just looks young?



Yes he was very young, around 25 if I'm not mistaken.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Falcon29

ResurgentIran said:


> There needs to be some form of response to this attack and all the other repeated attacks.
> The deterrence has been eroded , the way Hezbollah and Syria has not responded to Israeli aggression. Something needs to be done.



Palestinian media is saying Hezbollah is mobilizing on border. And UN troops have left positions.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hasbara Buster

If Assad falls, Syria will become a Western client state like Saudi Arabia and Turkey, Jordan, UAE, Qatar and so on. All those terrorist groups fighting Assad have already declared this openly and shamelessly.... they don't even hide their intentions.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Mosamania

Good Riddance, may the rest of Hizbis follow them to the deepest depths of hell where they belong.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ResurgentIran

Serpentine said:


> Jihad Mughniyah, son of Imad Mughnyah is martyred in another usual cowardice Israeli attack.
> May he rest in peace.
> 
> There will be answers to this terrorist attack by terrorist state of Israel, expect some Israeli soldiers to 'blow up' for no reason. If this leads to a major war, Israel is doomed.
> 
> Expect missiles with 600kg warheads on Tel-Aviv and Haifa, man that'd be a scene I'll never miss to watch.



I would like to believe it, but Hezbollah and Syria has yet to respond to repeated Israeli aggression. They have not done so in the past, and therefore slowly the deterrence power of Hezbollah is being eroded.
Something MUST be done in retaliation. israel needs to be put back in its place. I will be extremely disappointed otherwise.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Falcon29

Mosamania said:


> Good Riddance, may the rest of Hizbis follow them to the deepest depths of hell where they belong.



Dude respect yourself. This isn't case of civil war casualty but case of Israeli attack. You shouldn't support that. It may lead to dangerous situation for people of Lebanon.

Please don't flame this thread too. We don't need it.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mosamania

Are there any links to their stinking corpses for us to feast our eyes upon?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

Falcon29 said:


> Dude respect yourself. This isn't case of civil war casualty but case of Israeli attack. You shouldn't support that. It may lead to dangerous situation for people of Lebanon.
> 
> Please don't flame this thread too. We don't need it.



Hizboullah is a terrorist orgnization responsible for the murder of countless innocent people around the globe, they and Al-Qaeda are the same in my books, I don't give a damn about them. And the more of them that is dead the better for all of humanity.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mosamania

Hasbara Buster said:


> F.uck. you



Why are your good terrorists better than the other bad terrorists? A terrorist is a terrorist and there is no clean end of the turd, more dead Hizbis, time to celebrate. More dead ISIS time to celebrate, more dead Al-Qaeda time to celebrate, more dead Assheads time to celebrate. They are all the lowest scum of the earth. Them and their supporters alike.



Hasbara Buster said:


> I would love to see you beheaded.



Good luck, maybe you can put your money where your mouth is?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Falcon29

Mosamania said:


> Hizboullah is a terrorist orgnization responsible for the murder of countless innocent people around the globe, they and Al-Qaeda are the same in my books, I don't give a damn about them. And the more of them that is dead the better for all of humanity.



That is your opinion but this is exactly statements that I wanted mods to prevent it. Too much rhetoric bro,let's not act like hotheads right now. If you don't like them that's fine. But this is attack from our Israeli enemy which is responsible for countless deaths of innocent Palestinians and others.


----------



## Mosamania

Hasbara Buster said:


> Can't wait for the day your Kingdom is totally destroyed. It will happen one day you.



The smell of burning *** is strong in this one.



Falcon29 said:


> That is your opinion but this is exactly statements that I wanted mods to prevent it. Too much rhetoric bro,let's not act like hotheads right now. If you don't like them that's fine. But this is attack from our Israeli enemy which is responsible for countless deaths of innocent Palestinians and others.



Two pots breaking each other, may they both kill each other to the last man.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hasbara Buster

Falcon29 said:


> That is your opinion but this is exactly statements that I wanted mods to prevent it. Too much rhetoric bro,let's not act like hotheads right now. If you don't like them that's fine. But this is attack from our Israeli enemy which is responsible for countless deaths of innocent Palestinians and others.




The day you realize that they are not your "bros" you will be free. Wahabis/Salafis are much worse than Israel and the Western world combined. Threachery, hypocrisy and barbarity is in their genes.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Barakah

Falcon29 said:


> That is your opinion but this is exactly statements that I wanted mods to prevent it. Too much rhetoric bro,let's not act like hotheads right now. If you don't like them that's fine. But this is attack from our Israeli enemy which is responsible for countless deaths of innocent Palestinians and others.


really? Your the guy that's probably more hot headed than anyone. Mosa has a valid point it is a terrorist organization good or bad it's still a terrorist organization

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mosamania

Hasbara Buster said:


> The day you understand that they are not your "bro" you will be free. Wahabis are much worse than Israel and the West combined.



What makes me Wahabi? What puts me in that category? Not liking Iran's terrorism and adventorism equates to Wahabism? Hahahaha, you people are as pathetic as the Saudi religious clergy. Except you are 100 times worse.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Great One

Falcon29 said:


> Palestinian media is saying Hezbollah is mobilizing on border. And UN troops have left positions.


More destruction and misery for Palestinians then while life goes on for Israelis.


----------



## Hasbara Buster

Barakah said:


> really? Your the guy that's probably more hot headed than anyone. Mosa has a valid point it is a terrorist organization good or bad it's still a terrorist organization




ISIS are freedom fighters, Hizbullah is a terrorist organization? What drugs are you on?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tameem

@Mosamania your provocation statements are entirely unnecessary here, acting like a typical nationalist arab then a Muslim......shame on you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Barakah

Hasbara Buster said:


> ISIS are freedom fighters, Hizbullah is a terrorist organization? What drugs are you on?


No isis and hizbullah are both terrorist organization's.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

Hasbara Buster said:


> ISIS are freedom fighters, Hizbullah is a terrorist organization? What drugs are you on?



So being Anti Hizboullah equals supporting ISIS? Is that the logic you go by? Man your mental capacity is worse than I thought. Anyways, Hizbis dead is a cause of celebration, less Syrian civilians will be massacred by these low lives.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

What's that retarded anti-Arab Mongol doing on the Arab section? Get lost vermin.

Hezbollah and Israel both deserve each other. Nobody is going to cry for either. Hezbollah have been helping the Al-Asshead terror regime which has helped kill several hundred Palestinians in Syria. Let alone many, many more Syrians.

Hezbollah is nothing more than a satellite terrorist group of the Mullah's who despite 35 years of barking are yet to attack Israel with a single soldier (only using deluded Twelver Shia Arabs for their dirty tricks and work) in their quest for hegemony and to avenge the humiliation experienced 1400 years ago which sits extremely deep in the Iranian (Persian) psyche. It's one of the biggest elements of their identity even. Instead they are busy supporting the mass-murderer of Syrians, especially Sunni Arab Syrians.

Nobody should feel sorry for terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mosamania

Barakah said:


> No isis and hizbullah are both terrorist organization's.



You need a crash course in Iranian logic, you are either with them 100%, or you are a Wahhabi terrorist ISIS supporter who must die immediately. Welcome to the mysteries of the Iranian brain, it is a bit tight in there though so be careful.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

The Great One said:


> More destruction and misery for Palestinians then while life goes on for Israelis.



Hezbollah is Lebanese.


----------



## Mosamania

al-Hasani said:


> What's that fucking anti-Arab Mongol doing on the Arab section? **** off you vermin.
> 
> Hezbollah and Israel both deserve each other. Nobody is going to cry for either. Hezbollah have been helping the Al-Asshead terror regime which has helped kill several hundred Palestinians in Syria. Let alone many, many more Syrians.
> 
> Hezbollah is nothing more than a satellite terrorist group of the Mullah's who despite 35 years of barking are yet to attack Israel with a single soldier (only using deluded Twelver Shia Arabs for their dirty tricks and work). Instead they are busy supporting the mass-murder of Syrians, especially Sunni Arab Syrians.



Considering Hizboullah actually actively mortared two Palestinian refugee camps last year killing close to 190 Palestinian civilians at least, watching Falcon here supporting them is sad.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Falcon29 said:


> Dude respect yourself. This isn't case of civil war casualty but case of Israeli attack. You shouldn't support that. It may lead to dangerous situation for people of Lebanon.
> 
> Please don't flame this thread too. We don't need it.


You are talking to a 'non sectarian atheist' who also happens to hate Shias too much, so don't even try that.

Just look at number of Saudis killed in a fight against Israel since 1948 and compare them to hundreds or thousands of Saudi suicide bombers and terrorists who have killed Muslims, then you'll know what their stance is in this conflict. Do you remember how they condemned Hezbollah in 2006? How GCC branded Hezbollah as a terrorist organization? I wonder if you still have any hope that these guys will do anything for you.




ResurgentIran said:


> I would like to believe it, but Hezbollah and Syria has yet to respond to repeated Israeli aggression. They have not done so in the past, and therefore slowly the deterrence power of Hezbollah is being eroded.
> Something MUST be done in retaliation. israel needs to be put back in its place. I will be extremely disappointed otherwise.


I agree, a strong response is needed.
Don't forger that western countries will ignore Israel aggression and support them no matter what, but now Hezbollah has very good reasons to target Israeli terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Falcon29

Now personal attacks against me from Israeli-lovers...

According to these Israeli lovers anyone who opposes Israel is bad and evil ....

@waz @Jungibaaz 

Please make sure this thread doesn't get off track.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Tameem said:


> @Mosamania your provocation statements are entirely unnecessary here, acting like a typical nationalist arab then a Muslim......shame on you.



When ISIS fighters die by Saudi and American bombings, does that mean I am against Muslims? Terrorists organizations and their members get no sympathy from me, they let go of their humanity once they joined an organization based on killing other people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

Serpentine said:


> I agree, a strong response is needed.
> Don't forger that western countries will ignore Israel aggression and support them no matter what, but now Hezbollah has very good reasons to target Israeli terrorists.



Do you think Hezbollah will respond to this?
To be honest, I am doubtful of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Serpentine said:


> You are talking to a 'non sectarian atheist' who also happens to hate Shias too much, so don't even try that.
> 
> Just look at number of Saudis killed in a fight against Israel since 1948 and compare them to hundreds or thousands of Saudi suicide bombers and terrorists who have killed Muslims, then you'll know what their stance is in this conflict. Do you remember how they condemned Hezbollah in 2006? How GCC branded Hezbollah as a terrorist organization? I wonder if you still have any hope that these guys will do anything for you.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, a strong response is needed.
> Don't forger that western countries will ignore Israel aggression and support them no matter what, but now Hezbollah has very good reasons to target Israeli terrorists.



I don't understand why they are so full of heat. Anyone that supports Israeli attacks hits all time low. This doesn't mean you have to agree with what's happening in Syria. Obviously the events in Syria are tragic and no on should choose sides. We should pray for peace. But political game is clear and apparent.


----------



## Tameem

Falcon29 said:


> Now personal attacks against me from Israeli-lovers...
> 
> According to these Israeli lovers anyone who opposes Israel is bad and evil ....
> 
> @waz @Jungibaaz
> 
> Please make sure this thread doesn't get off track.



I request my fellow Palestinians and Iranian bros that they shouldn't feed the trolls of Israeli lovers anymore by replying them ....and as an Sunni Pakistani Muslim, I fully supports Hizb action against Israel......carry on your good work....Majority of Pakistanis pray for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## flamer84

Sad day...










































for terrorism !

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Mosamania

Serpentine said:


> You are talking to a 'non sectarian atheist' who also happens to hate Shias too much, so don't even try that.
> 
> Just look at number of Saudis killed in a fight against Israel since 1948 and compare them to hundreds or thousands of Saudi suicide bombers and terrorists who have killed Muslims, then you'll know what their stance is in this conflict. Do you remember how they condemned Hezbollah in 2006? How GCC branded Hezbollah as a terrorist organization? I wonder if you still have any hope that these guys will do anything for you.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, a strong response is needed.
> Don't forger that western countries will ignore Israel aggression and support them no matter what, but now Hezbollah has very good reasons to target Israeli terrorists.



You mean the same Saudis who are fighting the government are with the government at the same time. They killed 3 border guards not a week ago but that was with support of the government to kill itself. Iranian logic everyone, I am sorry I just realized what an oxymoron "Iranian" and "Logic" is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Jihad Mughniyah, son of Imad Mughnyah is martyred in another usual cowardice Israeli attack.
> May he rest in peace.
> 
> There will be answers to this terrorist attack by terrorist state of Israel, expect some Israeli soldiers to 'blow up' for no reason. If this leads to a major war, Israel is doomed.
> 
> Expect missiles with 600kg warheads on Tel-Aviv and Haifa, man that'd be a scene I'll never miss to watch.


I hope you realize that for every 600 kg warhead on Tel Aviv there will be 1000 2000-lb bombs on Shiite enclaves in Lebanon.

Hezbollah are terrorist scum, but they are not suicidal.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mosamania

Tameem said:


> I request my fellow Palestinians and Iranian bros that they shouldn't feed the trolls of Israeli lovers anymore by replying them ....and as an Sunni Pakistani Muslim, I fully supports Hizb action against Israel......carry on your good work....Majority of Pakistanis pray for you.



Do you also support Hizboullah's work against Syrian people? Pushing for sectarian conflict at every nook and cranny? You need to check yourself before you wreck yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Mosamania said:


> Considering Hizboullah actually actively mortared two Palestinian refugee camps last year killing close to 190 Palestinian civilians at least, watching Falcon here supporting them is sad.



Falcon supports anyone that is against Israel. Understandable. Despite that he should be able to see the bigger picture here. Hezbollah are scum as proven in Syria. They claim to be an "Islamic" group yet they are supporting Al-Asshead. Actively participating in the genocide of Syrians too. Aside from being a satellite of a regime that is the enemy of every sane Arab.



Tameem said:


> I request my fellow Palestinians and Iranian bros that they shouldn't feed the trolls of Israeli lovers anymore by replying them ....and as an Sunni Pakistani Muslim, I fully supports Hizb action against Israel......carry on your good work....Majority of Pakistanis pary for you.



Hezbollah has nothing to do with Palestine. Those are Southern Lebanese. Hezbollah has not touched Israel for 8 years even once. They are not the same group like in 2006 where they had the entire support of the Arab world (almost). What they have been doing in Syria is unforgivable and has turned the entire Arab public against them outside of Mullah lovers. I don't see any Israel lovers here. Nobody cares about Israel here. They are not even part of the Syrian conflict.

Hezbollah has been busy murdering Syrians and Muslims in Syria in the thousands and aiding a sick genocidal dictator. That's what they can brag about for the past 8 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mosamania

Now throw these 6 Hizbis on the pile that died in Syria, soon it is going to make a mountain of dead Hizbi low-lives, how cool is that. Terrorists killing terrorists.


----------



## Barakah

Falcon29 said:


> I don't understand why they are so full of heat. Anyone that supports Israeli attacks hits all time low. This doesn't mean you have to agree with what's happening in Syria. Obviously the events in Syria are tragic and no on should choose sides. We should pray for peace. But political game is clear and apparent.


You completely miss the point. I don't sympathise with Israel but I do with Palestine. The point mosa and I made was that hizbullah and Isis are both terrorists. You on the other hand would turn into a dog and worship even the devil if he was against Israel. get my point? Then whoever disagrees with you. You then turn into a brick wall unwilling to listen


----------



## Gabriel92

I don't particularly support israel,but they did a great job.
A good terrorist is a dead terrorist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Steve781

I have many criticisms of Israeli actions but how does this amount to Israel cooperating with Al Nusra? The Syrian Army strikes the Free Syrian Army but largely ignores ISIS and Al Nusra. Does this make ISIS and Al Nusra pawns of the government?


----------



## Falcon29

@al-Hasani 

Relax for a minute. I didn't say I support anyone because they claim to be against Israel. I said I stand behind those under attack. This attack is assassination of several commanders and this means there is something cooking. And I absolutely do stand behind Lebanese people if they are attacked. Please think of this as seperate incident from Syrian conflict. I told you Syrian conflict is tragic and I do not support any of killings there. But this country is a snake which may be preparing more than we expect. Hope you understand. 

@ResurgentIran 

If they respond they will get blamed for escalation even though Israel launched illegal grave attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> I hope you realize that for every 600 kg warhead on Tel Aviv there will be 1000 2000-lb bombs on Shiite enclaves in Lebanon.
> 
> Hezbollah are terrorist scum, but they are not suicidal.


Actually it's Israel that should mind itself, because every missle can potentially kill tens of Israelis in seconds, and Israel can't afford that, considering billions of dollars it has spent to 'import Jews' from all over the world. Israeli terrorists and the great terrorist, netanyahu, need to be taught a lesson.



al-Hasani said:


> Hezbollah has nothing to do with Palestine. Those are Southern Lebanese.* Hezbollah has not touched Israel for 8 years even once.* They are not the same group like in 2006 where they had the entire support of the Arab world (almost). What they have been doing in Syria is unforgivable and has turned the entire Arab public against them outside of Mullah lovers. I don't see any Israel lovers here. Nobody cares about Israel here. They are not even part of the Syrian conflict.



Saudis have not touched Israel since... wait a minute? have they ever? of course not, not even once since 1948.

If all those Saudi suicide bombers had blown up themselves against Israel instead of Muslims, I'd say, there would a mass casualty on Israel side, but you see that's not the case.

So don't ever talk about attacking Israel while you haven't done $hit for that cause.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Falcon29

Mosamania said:


> I wonder what the death count really is, Hizbis tend to play down their dead numbers almost by a factor of 0.3 most of the time, so maybe these 6 are actually 12-18, but shush, Hizbis are supported by the invisible hand of Hussien, he grows rockets out of his *** while in the dungeon and fly over enemy position revealing their targets to Superhuman Hizbis.



What's wrong with you....you are speaking gibberish, calm down.



Gabriel92 said:


> I don't particularly support israel,but they did a great job.
> A good terrorist is a dead terrorist.



You are smarter than to blindly support acts of aggression....


----------



## Mosamania

Gabriel92 said:


> I don't particularly support israel,but they did a great job.
> A good terrorist is a dead terrorist.



oops now you are Wahabi too, you are Anti-Iran now, I am sorry to break the bad news for you, how does it feel being Wahabi? Oh you are not even Muslim? It is okay Wahabis are not Muslims either, these Kafir Takfiris. 

You see the above statement is what makes Iran today the same as Saudi Arabia of the 80s, Saudi Arabia used to push a Takfiri ideology, Iran is now pushing a Takfiri ideology using a lose term such as Wahabi and paint it on anyone who is not toeing its line, and then saying they are not Muslims actively engaging in Takfir, so in essence, anyone who is Anti-Iran is a Kafir not Muslim terrorist who must die. And that right there is why Iran is currently the worst country in existence.



Serpentine said:


> Actually it's Israel that should mind itself, because every missle can potentially kill tens of Israelis in seconds, and Israel can't afford that, considering billions of dollars it has spent to 'import Jews' from all over the world. Israeli terrorists need and the great terrorist, netanyahu, need to be taught a lesson.
> 
> 
> 
> Saudis have not touched Israel since... wait a minute? have they ever? of course not, not even once since 1948.
> 
> If all those Saudi suicide bombers had blown up themselves against Israel instead of Muslims, I'd say, there would a mass casualty on Israel side, but you see that's not the case.
> 
> So don't ever talk about attacking Israel while you haven't done $hit for that cause.



So what you are saying is that you are supporting Suicide bombing in Israel against civilians? Thank you for the clarification, see what I mean everyone?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Falcon29 said:


> ]
> 
> If they respond they will get blamed for escalation even though Israel launched illegal grave attack.



True, but also think if they dont respond. Hezbollah's deterrence will be further faded away, and Israel will do such attacks more frequently

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Mosamania said:


> So what you are saying is that you are supporting Suicide bombing in Israel against civilians? Thank you for the clarification, see what I mean everyone?



Funny how you try to divert from the main topic, where did I exactly say 'civilians' in my post?

And aren't you the same one who said all Shias should be burned when you were 'angry' at some point?

Honestly, you are not in a good position to talk about morality to me, so please stop, it doesn't look good on you.



ResurgentIran said:


> True, but also think if they dont respond. Hezbollah's deterrence will be further faded away, and Israel will do such attacks more frequently



Yes I agree, there should be an answer. Whether it happens or not goes back to their top decision making circles. Every single Israeli soldier is a legitimate target.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Phuck every Israeli supporting scumbag and Phuck the Arabs who support this! I'm phucking sick and ashamed of being assoiciated with you trashy people!

This is a barbaric, criminal declaration of war. Which is absolutely illegal and unjustified. Israel called for a war. How can anyone support this aggression? International laws suddenly mean nothing. 

RIP to the martyrs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## notorious_eagle

ResurgentIran said:


> True, but also think if they dont respond. Hezbollah's deterrence will be further faded away, and Israel will do such attacks more frequently



I think so too, Hezbollah has no choice but to respond. If they don't respond to Israeli aggression, the Israelis will di** around with them as they please like they do with the Syrian Army. It does appear that Israel is supporting elements of the FSA and Al Qaeda. The presence of Hezbollah has turned the tide of the war, and it appears that Israel wants them out of Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Barakah

Falcon29 said:


> Phuck every Israeli supporting scumbag and Phuck the Arabs who support this! I'm phucking sick and ashamed of being assoiciated with you trashy people!
> 
> This is a barbaric, criminal declaration of war. Which is absolutely illegal and unjustified. Israel called for a war. How can anyone support this aggression? International laws suddenly mean nothing.
> 
> RIP to the martyrs.


shut up u psycho ape


----------



## al-Hasani

Serpentine said:


> Actually it's Israel that should mind itself, because every missle can potentially kill tens of Israelis in seconds, and Israel can't afford that, considering billions of dollars it has spent to 'import Jews' from all over the world. Israeli terrorists and the great terrorist, netanyahu, need to be taught a lesson.
> 
> 
> 
> Saudis have not touched Israel since... wait a minute? have they ever? of course not, not even once since 1948.
> 
> If all those Saudi suicide bombers had blown up themselves against Israel instead of Muslims, I'd say, there would a mass casualty on Israel side, but you see that's not the case.
> 
> So don't ever talk about attacking Israel while you haven't done $hit for that cause.



KSA unlike Israel, which even supported your lovely fake-wannabe Arab Mullah's against Iraq, went to war with Israel. That's something you will never be able to say. The best you can do is to use Shia Arabs in Southern Lebanon and Shia Arabs in Southern Iraq and claim their "achievements" as your own. Your people and regime do not give a crap about those Arabs. All your regime is interested in, is to have influence in the Levant. If your superpower (lol) really wanted to attack Israel you would have done it long ago. You have had 35 years now. Israel was killing your scientists inside Iran and has helped boycott you but you never replied militarily. All talk as usual.

Israel is yet to harm KSA even once. That's the difference.

Besides KSA is not dumb enough to attack Israel and get bombed back to the Paleolithic Age when the entire West comes to the rescue of Israel.

In case you don't know it then a large percentage of Palestinians themselves have ancestral ties to what is now KSA. Especially nearby Hijaz. Practically the same people.

Arab issues is none of your business and a Farsi of all people is not going to tell an Arab what he has to say on internal Arab issues. Go worry about your "brothers" in Afghanistan and Tajikistan. They need plenty of help last time I checked.

All of those? 150 people at most. 10 times as many Iranian children died while clearing minefields and quite a few Iranians volunteered for martyrdom attacks against the Iraqis.



Like you are ever going to attack Israel. Don't make me laugh. Your Mullah's are busy and desperate for Western support hence the nuclear talks.

Iran's 35 year old "resistance movement" (read terrorism) will come to an end very quickly. What is certain is that you will never go to war with Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Falcon29 said:


> You are smarter than to blindly support acts of aggression....


Your country daily bombs terrorists in Syria. So whats the big deal if another *6 foreign terrorists* were killed there?

You should care more about dozens of civilians (including ur fellow Palestinians) who are daily slaughtered by these *foreign terrorists*.


----------



## ResurgentIran

Serpentine said:


> Funny how you try to divert from the main topic, where did I exactly say 'civilians' in my post?
> 
> And aren't you the same one who said all Shias should be burned when you were 'angry' at some point.
> 
> Honestly, you are not in a good position to talk about morality to me, so please stop, it doesn't look good on you.



Honestly, dont bother responding to him. Its what he wants. He wants our reaction to his filthy posts. We should not take the bait and feed the low-life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

Hezbollah must respond, now or never. let the child killers feel the Ft-110's firepowers.


This @Mosamania guy is a freak.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

Mosamania said:


> I wonder what the death count really is, Hizbis tend to play down their dead numbers almost by a factor of 0.3 most of the time, so maybe these 6 are actually 12-18, but shush, Hizbis are supported by the invisible hand of *Hussien, he grows rockets out of his **** while in the dungeon and fly over enemy position revealing their targets to Superhuman Hizbis.



What's the insult for, you're insulting a figure seen as holy.

Anyway @Mosamania you're using too many reasons here, once again you don't care about any civillians, the US has bombed and killed more civillians than any Middle Eastern force in their history of wars, this is just because it suits your interests.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## notorious_eagle

Mosamania said:


> So what you are saying is that you are supporting Suicide bombing in Israel against civilians? Thank you for the clarification, see what I mean everyone?



No one is suggesting that, but we also cannot ignore Israel's deliberate targeting of civilians and collective punishment. In Hezbollah's defence, it is the only entity that is fighting back against Israeli domination. With the utmost respect, GCC Countries have largely sold their souls and have struck a peace alliance with the Israelis.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Falcon29

notorious_eagle said:


> I think so too, Hezbollah has no choice but to respond. If they don't respond to Israeli aggression, the Israelis will di** around with them as they please like they do with the Syrian Army. It does appear that Israel is supporting elements of the FSA and Al Qaeda. The presence of Hezbollah has turned the tide of the war, and it appears that Israel wants them out of Syria.



They made same provocations in Palestine. Problem is they free to commit mass murder. You will see hundreds of Lebanese civilians killed on daily basis because world turns blind eye towards Israeli crimes.


----------



## Mosamania

Serpentine said:


> Funny how you try to divert from the main topic, where did I exactly say 'civilians' in my post?
> 
> And aren't you the same one who said all Shias should be burned when you were 'angry' at some point.
> 
> Honestly, you are not in a good position to talk about morality to me, so please stop, it doesn't look good on you.



I never said Shias should be burnt, it is an Arabic phrase that is the same as "To hell with them". However you lot took it literally, because I know you don't know better, we went through this earlier, cramped space, logic, Iranian, yad ayada. 

The way I see it, you are the one actively supporting someone murdering hundreds of thousands of civilians, massacres left and right committed under your support and you still clap for them like that thing in the energizer commercial. So who is in a good position to talk about morality to whom? Now excuse me I will be listening to music on YouTube, oh I am sorry, never meant to highlight the fact that Iran the beacon of freedom in the middle east doesn't even allow social media and YouTube at all. 

I do have a higher moral ground than you can ever hope to attain in your entire life boy. Now continue clapping for the people massacring thousands of children.


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Falcon29

@mosomania 

Please keep Syria out of this thread for now. Israel made declaration of war on Lebanon with green light from US/UK/France.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

notorious_eagle said:


> No one is suggesting that, but we also cannot ignore Israel's deliberate targeting of civilians and collective punishment. In Hezbollah's defence, it is the only entity that is fighting back against Israeli domination. With the utmost respect, GCC Countries have largely sold their souls and have struck a peace alliance with the Israelis.




WHich ganja are you on? Sold their souls? According to who? Your Iranian lover boys? Oh wait damn, I became a Wahabi again didn't I? Oh You.



1000 said:


> What's the insult for, you're insulting a figure seen as holy.
> 
> Anyway @Mosamania you're using too many reasons here, once again you don't care about any civillians, the US has bombed and killed more civillians than any Middle Eastern force in their history of wars, this is just because it suits your interests.



So far Asshead has went above and beyond the call of duty, and has taken that title proudly. US couldn't kill as many civilians if it tried.



kollang said:


> Hezbollah must respond, now or never. let the child killers feel the Ft-110's firepowers.
> 
> 
> This @Mosamania guy is a freak.








Yeah that's me, you have to get on VPN in order to see it though, Iran the beacon of freedom dictates it.


----------



## SOHEIL

​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Falcon29 said:


> @mosomania
> 
> Please keep Syria out of this thread for now. Israel made declaration of war on Lebanon with green light from US/UK/France.



Most Lebanse despise Hezbollah and the fact that they have stolen Southern Lebanon and basically control it like their own fiefdom.

Give me on reason why I should care about Hezbollah let alone _support_ them. If Israel attacked Deash would your Iranian friends then support Daesh?

Let me repeat once again. Hezbollah has engaged in mass-murder of Muslims and Syrians in Syria. All for the sake because their Mullah masters told them to support a genocidal mass-murderer (Al-Asshead). Even fractions within Hezbollah (more sane ones) condemned this move and warned against the consequences of doing that among the Arab public.

Hezbollah is not fighting to topple the Israeli regime but to keep their little fiefdom in Southern Lebanon intact. Those people are criminals of the highest order and terrorists. Yet claim to be Islamic like Daesh and other groups. One of their main incomes is drug trade.

Once again I could care less about Israel and ideally both Hezbollah and Israel would burn each other to the last man. Just because we do not support Hezbollah terrorists it does not mean that we have suddenly taken the side of Israel in the ME. That's ridiculous.


----------



## Falcon29

@Horus @waz 

Can you please give some warnings to get people to calm down. It's developing situation and I will post updates on it very soon.


----------



## Mosamania

Falcon29 said:


> @mosomania
> 
> Please keep Syria out of this thread for now. Israel made declaration of war on Lebanon with green light from US/UK/France.



The attack happened in Syria, so it is very relevant don't you think? What were they doing in Syria anyways? Oh yes propping up a regime that killed 80,000 people last year alone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> Most Lebanse despise Hezbollah and the fact that they have stolen Southern Lebanon and basically control it like their own fiefdom.
> 
> Give me on reason why I should care about Hezbollah let alone _support_ them. If Israel attacked Deash would your Iranian friends then support Daesh?
> 
> Let me repeat once again. Hezbollah has engaged in mass-murder of Muslims and Syrians in Syria. All for the sake because their Mullah masters told them to support a genocidal mass-murderer (Al-Asshead). Even fractions within Hezbollah (more sane ones) condemned this move and warned against the consequences of doing that among the Arab public.
> 
> Hezbollah is not fighting to topple the Israeli regime but to keep their little fiefdom in Southern Lebanon intact. Those people are criminals of the highest order and terrorists. Yet claim to be Islamic like Daesh and other groups. One of their main incomes is drug trade.
> 
> Once again I could care less about Israel and ideally both Hezbollah and Israel would burn each other to the last man. Just because we do not support Hezbollah terrorists it does not mean that we have suddenly taken the side of Israel in the ME. That's ridiculous.



Dude I'm not wasting my time in pointless arguments. Much of what you stated is opinion-based. Please leave it for now. What this is declaration of war on Lebanon and lets not turn it into something else.



Mosamania said:


> The attack happened in Syria, so it is very relevant don't you think? What were they doing in Syria anyways? Oh yes propping up a regime that killed 80,000 people last year alone.



You don't care for Syrians in same way you don't care about Palestinians. Arab regimes have done absolutely nothing to support either. So please shut up.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## flamer84

8 were actually killed

*Mohammad Issa *
Jihad Mughniyeh
Mahdi Mohamed Nasser al-Musawi
Ali Fuad Hassan
Hussain Hassan Hassan
Hussain Ismail Ashhab
Ghazi Dannawi 
Abbas Hijazi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

Falcon29 said:


> Dude I'm not wasting my time in pointless arguments. Much of what you stated is opinion-based. Please leave it for now. What this is declaration of war on Lebanon and lets not turn it into something else.



Hizboullah does NOT equal Lebanon, you have to remember that. Hizboullah is a terrorist organization, not a country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tameem

notorious_eagle said:


> No one is suggesting that, but we also cannot ignore Israel's deliberate targeting of civilians and collective punishment. In Hezbollah's defence, it is the only entity that is fighting back against Israeli domination. With the utmost respect, GCC Countries have largely sold their souls and have struck a peace alliance with the Israelis.



If they continue with this attitude Israeli loving Arabs will surely isolates in the entire Muslim world..lA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Falcon29 said:


> Phuck every Israeli supporting scumbag and Phuck the Arabs who support this! I'm phucking sick and ashamed of being assoiciated with you trashy people!
> 
> This is a barbaric, criminal declaration of war. Which is absolutely illegal and unjustified. Israel called for a war. How can anyone support this aggression? International laws suddenly mean nothing.
> 
> RIP to the martyrs.



My dear friend, this is what the saudis have been reduced to.
They are cheering on Israel killing fellow Arabs, and in this thread they point their dagger to Iranians more than Israelis.
I dont know how many times I have said this, but they honestly do not give a single piece of shit what Israel does.
Next time you see any of these saudis open a thread or post something condeming Israel, please be aware that it is just for PR-image to get your sympathy. Its not genuine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

1000 said:


> What's the insult for, you're insulting a figure seen as holy.
> 
> Anyway @Mosamania you're using too many reasons here, once again you don't care about any civillians, the US has bombed and killed more civillians than any Middle Eastern force in their history of wars, this is just because it suits your interests.



He is not a Muslim so he can insult whoever he wants to. Plenty of non-Muslims are insulting Islam daily on PDF without consequences. I don't support what he has written and he is only speaking for himself.

Shia Muslims or Muslim do not consider Hussein ibn Ali (ra) to be a "holy figure". Just revered.

No, they have not. Iraq and Iran killed 1-1.5 million of each other. The Americans have not been close to killing this many people in the ME ever.

Yes, and you are going to tell me that the Iranians care about Arabs, love us and that they really are going to free Palestine and enter their first war with Israel. Or that their involvement in Iraq etc. is not solely about national interests and about creating new loyal proxies in the region. 

THey really care about Syrians by supporting a genocidal dictator that is mass-murdering Syrians and carpet bombing the entire country.

Fact of the matter is that Iranian influence in the Arab world since 1979 have equaled poison but you can pretend otherwise 1000. After all Iran "saved 10 million big Baghdad" from falling.


----------



## Mosamania

flamer84 said:


> 8 were actually killed
> 
> *Mohammad Issa *
> Jihad Mughniyeh
> Mahdi Mohamed Nasser al-Musawi
> Ali Fuad Hassan
> Hussain Hassan Hassan
> Hussain Ismail Ashhab
> Ghazi Dannawi
> Abbas Hijazi



Which means actually nineteen, good riddance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Unprovoked Israeli assassination kills 8 Hezbollah members. 

*Israeli military official*: If Hezbollah responds there will be huge attack on Lebanon

*Hezbollah*: Attack will not go unanswered, Israel's security at stake

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

ResurgentIran said:


> My dear friend, this is what the saudis have been reduced to.
> They are cheering on Israel killing fellow Arabs, and in this thread they point their dagger to Iranians more than Israelis.
> I dont know how many times I have said this, but they honestly do not give a single piece of shit what Israel does.
> Next time you see any of these saudis open a thread or post something condeming Israel, please be aware that it is just for PR-image to get your sympathy. Its not genuine.



Back at you, you use Palestinians to score brownie points in the Arab world, you couldn't give two Ses about them, you actually receved the bulk of your military aid from Israel is your "Holy Defense". I am not supporting Israel, but I am also not supporting Hizboullah either, don't wrongs don't make a right.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flamer84

Mosamania said:


> Which means actually nineteen, good riddance.




Looks like they were all leaders,field commanders,the Israelis sure pulled a fast one on Hezz.


----------



## kollang

Mosamania said:


> WHich ganja are you on? Sold their souls? According to who? Your Iranian lover boys? Oh wait damn, I became a Wahabi again didn't I? Oh You.
> 
> 
> 
> So far Asshead has went above and beyond the call of duty, and has taken that title proudly. US couldn't kill as many civilians if it tried.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that's me, you have to get on VPN in order to see it though, Iran the beacon of freedom dictates it.


thats funny a guy from the crapiest country is throwing shit on my country.last time I checked your desert is a place where women are forbided from driving car and people get slashed or beheaded for critiszing king.

By seeing people like you, I can wish nothing but destruction of your ugly desert.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

al-Hasani said:


> He is not a Muslim so he can insult whoever he wants to. Plenty of non-Muslims are insulting Islam daily on PDF without consequences. I don't support what he has written and he is only speaking for himself.
> 
> Shia Muslims or Muslim do not consider Hussein ibn Ali (ra) to be a "holy figure". Just revered.
> 
> No, they have not. Iraq and Iran killed 1-1.5 million of each other. The Americans have not been close to killing this many people in the ME ever.
> 
> Yes, and you are going to tell me that the Iranians care about Arabs, love us and that they really are going to free Palestine and enter their first war with Israel. Or that their involvement in Iraq etc. is not solely about national interests and about creating new loyal proxies in the region.
> 
> THey really care about Syrians by supporting a genocidal dictator that is mass-murdering Syrians and carpet bombing the entire country.
> 
> Fact of the matter is that Iranian influence in the Arab world since 1979 have equaled poison but you can pretend otherwise 1000. After all Iran "saved 10 million big Baghdad" from falling.



My point was neither him nor others care about civillians, for him it's about national interests so he shouldn't use the death of civillians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Too many Israeli-loving/sympathizing scum here, which is just too obnoxious for me to be able to stick around. Im outta this thread. Bye.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania

flamer84 said:


> Looks like they were all leaders,field commanders,the Israelis sure pulled a fast one on Hezz.



I may not like the Israelis but I sure admire them, there is much to learn from Israel and how it conducts its business. If Hizboullah engages Israel to save whatever little of face it has left it will pull its fighters from Syria, and that will be catastrophic for Asshead. Let's see how Asshead handles himself without the support of foreign fighters.


----------



## ResurgentIran

kollang said:


> thats funny a guy from the crapiest country is throwing shit on my country.last time I checked your desert is a place where women are forbided from driving car and people get slashed or beheaded for critiszing king.
> 
> By seeing people like you, I can wish nothing but destruction of your ugly desert.



Dadash velesh kon. Javabesh nade

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

ResurgentIran said:


> Too many Israeli-loving/sympathizing scum here, which is just too obnoxious for me to be able to stick around. Im outta this thread. Bye.



Good riddance.


----------



## Azizam

ResurgentIran said:


> My dear friend, this is what the saudis have been reduced to.
> They are cheering on Israel killing fellow Arabs, and in this thread they point their dagger to Iranians more than Israelis.
> I dont know how many times I have said this, but they honestly do not give a single piece of shit what Israel does.
> Next time you see any of these saudis open a thread or post something condeming Israel, please be aware that it is just for PR-image to get your sympathy. Its not genuine.


Meanwhile, you encourage them to seek military action against a country with far superior in fire-power and it will end up killing even more Palestinians/Arabs, just for you to spread your influence. Emotional people like Hazzy can't see how they are being used by other states with the disguise of support to fulfil their own interests.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

*Let's make it clear once again. *

*This is a declaration of war by Israel on Lebanon. It is an very obvious instigation. These war hungry people just finished bombing Gaza a few months ago. They never get enough. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

ResurgentIran said:


> My dear friend, this is what the saudis have been reduced to.
> They are cheering on Israel killing fellow Arabs, and in this thread they point their dagger to Iranians more than Israelis.
> I dont know how many times I have said this, but they honestly do not give a single piece of shit what Israel does.
> Next time you see any of these saudis open a thread or post something condeming Israel, please be aware that it is just for PR-image to get your sympathy. Its not genuine.





Everyone knows that a much, much larger percentage of the Saudi Arabian public and Arab people overall support Palestinians in their quest for their own statehood than the percentage of Iranians. The only Iranians here who support Palestine are the Mullah lot. Everyone else supports Israel openly. On the other hand you will struggle to find more than a handful Saudi Arabians who genuinely support Israel. If any. I am yet to meet a single one. Go take a look at Arab forums etc. On PDF there is no single Saudi Arabian user that supports Israel. In comparison several Iranian users support Israel openly here. You do the math.



Mosamania said:


> Back at you, you use Palestinians to score brownie points in the Arab world, you couldn't give two Ses about them, you actually receved the bulk of your military aid from Israel is your "Holy Defense". I am not supporting Israel, but I am also not supporting Hizboullah either, don't wrongs don't make a right.



Precisely. If they cared that much about Palestine they would have went to war with Israel a long, long time ago. Instead they prefer to use mainly gullible Arabs in Southern Lebanon (proxies more loyal to their own Mullah's than their fatherland) and claim their "achievements". Hezbollah is 1000 times more important for those Mullah's than any inch of Palestine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

kollang said:


> thats funny a guy from the crapiest country is throwing shit on my country.last time I checked your desert is a place where women are forbided from driving car and people get slashed or beheaded for critiszing king.
> 
> By seeing people like you, I can wish nothing but destruction of your ugly desert.



Bring me one case in the past 20 years where someone who murdered for criticizing king? Just one, I can bring 10 from last year alone, hanged by cranes in Iran for criticizing Khameni. As I said we are not Iran, you can scream and growl all you like facts on the ground says relative to you, we are doing 1000 times better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

@500 my boy, are you enjoying this discussion? I bet you are.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

ResurgentIran said:


> Too many Israeli-loving/sympathizing scum here, which is just too obnoxious for me to be able to stick around. Im outta this thread. Bye.



Don't leave. Now you understand why I used to cuss these members out. Because I was telling you all they are Zionist trolls. When push comes to shove they reveal their true colors.



Gabriel92 said:


> I doubt there will be a conflict.
> The FINUL is there.



How do you call this a 'conflict'? It is a major escalation on Israel's part. Whether Hezbollah will respond or not doesn't make it any less grave.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flamer84

Azizam said:


> Meanwhile, you encourage them to seek military action against a country with far superior in fire-power and it will end up killing even more Palestinians/Arabs, just for you to spread your influence. Emotional people like Hazzy can't see how they are being used by other states with the disguise of support to fulfil their own interests.




Ofcourse,it's not like the mighty Iranians will do the actual fighting while Lebanon and Palestinians drown in blood.They'll send some of their over glorified Grads and just brag of how they're fighting "the great satan" while others get slaughtered.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mosamania

Falcon29 said:


> Don't leave. Now you understand why I used to cuss these members out. Because I was telling you all they are Zionist trolls. When push comes to shove they reveal their true colors.



I am a Zionist now too? A Wahabi for being Anti-Iran and also Zionist, what other names do you want to throw at me?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

1000 said:


> My point was neither him nor others care about civillians, for him it's about national interests so he shouldn't use the death of civillians.



Still does not change the ground realities that I wrote about. Nor the fact that Mullah influence in the Arab world is only about expanding power and is poison for the Arab world. Nor does it change the fact that Iran is yet to go to war with Israel, that they were supported by Israel less than 30 years ago and that most Iranians do not give a shit about Palestine, Iraq, Lebanon or Syria.



flamer84 said:


> Ofcourse,it's not like the mighty Iranians will do the actual fighting while Lebanon and Palestinians drown in blood.They'll send some of their over glorified Grads and just brag of how they're fighting "the great satan" while others get slaughtered.



Notice that they are also only sending Iranian Arabs mostly. The Iranian killed in this attack was an Iranian Arab. Just like that general killed in Iraq recently. Also an Iranian Arab. You do the match.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Natan

Waiting for 600kg warheads.
So far: 0.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## flamer84

Falcon29 said:


> *Let's make it clear once again. *
> 
> *This is a declaration of war by Israel on Lebanon. It is an very obvious instigation. These war hungry people just finished bombing Gaza a few months ago. They never get enough. *




WTH ? Hezz is an illegal organisation which is actually keeping Lebanon hostage,they're in no way associated with the state.More so,the Lebanese officials would be very glad to see them go extinct.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gabriel92

Mosamania said:


> @500 my boy, are you enjoying this discussion? I bet you are.



@500 
500s like :

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Last of us

The 'saudis' or wahabis or whatever you want to call them are just upset because Hezbollah has killed countless of their camel kissing country men and relatives in Syria and Iraq. Loosing their ISIS family members is hard so don't blame them for being grateful that Hezbollah members got killed.

I am personally hoping this leads to a full on war. The zionists seem to forget the spanking they received in 2006, now it's time they get even more the pounding. Just imagine a thousand or so 600kg warhead Fateh missiles blowing these blood drinkers to pieces. I mean for god sakes, their missiles need to be used, how long are they going to be stored. Start firing them away!

These zionists are very cowardly. Fire a few missile in Tel aviv and they'll pack up, run away and go occupy Germany or something


----------



## Mosamania

flamer84 said:


> Ofcourse,it's not like the mighty Iranians will do the actual fighting while Lebanon and Palestinians drown in blood.They'll send some of their over glorified Grads and just brag of how they're fighting "the great satan" while others get slaughtered.




I read an excellent book recently on Qassim Suliemani, a bit too romanticized in my opinion but a good read none the less, Iranians are pretty much throwing Arabs at their problems, they will be fighting Saudi Arabia to the last Shia Arab blood these Iranians, they will send commanders to coordinate them, and at the same time, keep them too weak to be able to act on their own and keep them dependant on Iran. 

Anyways these past few years their project that they spent the last 15 years building is now crumbling, which is why they are in disaster control mode. And when it crumbles down eventually it will be glorious to behold.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

@WebMaster @Jungibaaz @Oscar @waz 

May you warn people from making off topic posts but also ones of no quality? Half of posts are just Iran/Hezbollah bashing posts. Not related to actual situation and also many childish posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Party time 

hezbollah has full military support by iran . let the game begin . if hezbollah pulls the trigger , we'll watch an all out war and i promise you , we'll put them back at their places

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ResurgentIran

Falcon29 said:


> Don't leave. Now you understand why I used to cuss these members out. Because I was telling you all they are Zionist trolls. When push comes to shove they reveal their true colors.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you call this a 'conflict'? It is a major escalation on Israel's part. Whether Hezbollah will respond or not doesn't make it any less grave.



Honestly there is no point for me to stick around. I will end up saying something I will regret, and it seems there is no discussion to be had anyway given the amount of sympathy for these actions. So what is to discuss in this thread, with these kinda people?

I'll be over in the Iranian section if you want to talk and discuss more.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

haman10 said:


> Party time
> 
> hezbollah has full military support by iran . let the game begin . if hezbollah pulls the trigger , we'll watch an all out war and i promise you , we'll put them back at their places



This would be just perfect. Exactly what the doctor ordered, please do escalate the situation, I am getting excited.


----------



## Barakah

flamer84 said:


> WTH ? Hezz is an illegal organisation which is actually keeping Lebanon hostage,they're in no way associated with the state.More so,the Lebanese officials would be very glad to see them go extinct.


that's what makes me lol @ him anything that is against Israel is his saviour. that's his rational thinking I can't believe it my self he actually called hizbullah lebanon. he's insane, officially

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Barakah said:


> that's what makes me lol @ him anything that is against Israel is his saviour. that's his rational thinking I can't believe it my self he actually called hizbullah lebanon. he's insane officially




Hazzy is very confused, one day he is pro-GCC, the next pro-ISIS, now pro-Iran. I just feel sorry for the dude.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Mosamania said:


> This would be just perfect. Exactly what the doctor ordered, please do escalate the situation, I am getting excited.


kisssss my iranian shia *** you israeli arab , would you ? we'll bomb you on the way to lebenon if necessary

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flamer84

Barakah said:


> that's what makes me lol @ him anything that is against Israel is his saviour. that's his rational thinking I can't believe it my self he actually called hizbullah lebanon. he's insane, officially




Well,a few weeks ago he was cheering ISIS and was arguing with Iranian members,insulting Shias,now he changed the tone.

That's Hazzy for you,God bless his soul.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Mosamania

haman10 said:


> kisssss my iranian shia *** you israeli arab , would you ? we'll bomb you on the way to lebenon if necessary




I hear they are particularly extra hairy though. And look everyone I am Israeli now too, now let's go through them, I am A Wahabi-Zionist-Israeli. And yeah sure buddy, bomb me on the way to Lebanon but you are going to have to get in line.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Mosamania said:


> This would be just perfect. Exactly what the doctor ordered, please do escalate the situation, I am getting excited.



You need to be banned. Seriously calm down and quit cheerleading for Israel. Nobody is asking you support Hezbollah. Just don't cheerlead for a barbaric entity.


----------



## al-Hasani

Barakah said:


> that's what makes me lol @ him anything that is against Israel is his saviour. that's his rational thinking I can't believe it my self he actually called hizbullah lebanon. he's insane officially



That's the problem with some Palestinians. Their hatred for anything Israeli blinds them. In this case they will root for an organization that has helped starve Palestinian to death in refugee camps in Syria. The same regime that helps genocide their Sunni Arab brothers in Syria in the thousands.

Some of them think that the entire ME evolves around the Israeli-Palestine conflict and that every Muslim state in the ME is able to team up and attack Israel while each and every state has different goals. Be it Egypt, Turkey, Iran, KSA, GCC etc. None of those entities are ever going to attack Israel. So when that is not going to happen the only alternative is to support "resistance groups" (read proxies of state x or y) that will never stand a chance and which do more harm for Palestine as a whole and the region.

I can't phantom how any sane Palestinian can support Hezbollah knowing what has been going on with Palestinians in Syria at the hand of the Al-Asshead regime and what is going on in Syria in general.

Also tiny Southern Lebanon is practically outside of Lebanese jurisdiction. As I said then it's Hezbollah's personal fiefdom. That's all they care about.

All that "resistance nonsense" is what it is. Nonsense. There are very few genuine struggles left.

The biggest struggle is actually for the ME to be blessed with better leaders and for the people to achieve more rights. That's the biggest resistance struggle.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mosamania

Falcon29 said:


> You need to be banned. Seriously calm down and quit cheerleading for Israel. Nobody is asking you support Hezbollah. Just don't cheerlead for a barbaric entity.




Where in this thread am I cheerleading for Israel. where? Show me, show me one word in which I was "Cheerleading" for Israel. The Middle East is bigger than Israel and Palestine, remember that bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Last of us

@haman10 @Serpentine @kollang @Daneshmand @SOHEIL 

These Saudis are celebrating more about this news than the Zionists themselves. 
These poor sods know they lack the ability to do anything themselves so they cheer for Israel 

These people need to worry about the Houthis whom have taken over Yemen. I suppose time for fateh missile to be stationed there as well


----------



## Falcon29

Mosamania said:


> Where in this thread am I cheerleading for Israel. where? Show me, show me one word in which I was "Cheerleading" for Israel. The Middle East is bigger than Israel and Palestine, remember that bro.



When you say I can't wait till Israel attacks and it's making you excited....just relax for now and let us just post news. There isn't need for unnecassary discussion.



al-Hasani said:


> That's the problem with some Palestinians. Their hatred for anything Israeli blinds them. In this case they will root for an organization that has helped starve Palestinian to death in refugee camps in Syria. The same regime that helps genocide their Sunni Arab brothers in Syria in the thousands.
> 
> Some of them think that the entire ME evolves around the Israeli-Palestine conflict and that every Muslim state in the ME is able to team up and attack Israel while each and every state has different goals. Be it Egypt, Turkey, Iran, KSA, GCC etc. None of those entities are ever going to attack Israel. So when that is not going to happen the only alternative is to support "resistance groups" (read proxies of state x or y) that will never stand a chance and which do more harm for Palestine as a whole and the region.
> 
> I can't phantom how any sane Palestinian can support Hezbollah knowing what has been going on with Palestinians in Syria at the hand of the Al-Asshead regime and what is going on in Syria in general.
> 
> Also tiny Southern Lebanon is practically outside of Lebanese jurisdiction. As I said then it's Hezbollah's personal fiefdom. That's all they care about.
> 
> All that "resistance nonsense" is what it is. Nonsense. There are very few genuine struggles left.
> 
> The biggest struggle is actually for the ME to be blessed with better leaders and for the people to achieve more rights. That's the biggest resistance struggle.



Reported for off topic discussion about Palestinians and personal attacks on my views.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Falcon29 said:


> When you say I can't wait till Israel attacks and it's making you excited....just relax for now and let us just post news. There isn't need for unnecassary discussion.



Yeah because that will mean that Hizbis will be drawn out of Syria and back to the hell hole where they came, so that means one of the foreign fighters Asshead is relying on will be taken out, which in turn means that the rebels will make significant gains in liberating Syria. Learn to think strategically.


----------



## al-Hasani

Falcon29 said:


> When you say I can't wait till Israel attacks and it's making you excited....just relax for now and let us just post news. There isn't need for unnecassary discussion.



I can't speak for others but I do not support this Israeli attack but on the other hand you can't blame me for getting involved when Iranian Mullah supporters turn this thread into a Hezbollah wankfest. A terrorist organization that is NOT the same as before 2006 and which has helped commit genocide on Muslims in Syria and aided a genocidal regime. Are Syrians not Muslims? Are they not my and your Arab brothers and sisters regardless of the Arab leaderships? Palestinians of all people should be able to understand the immense suffering of the Syrian people.



Falcon29 said:


> Reported for off topic discussion about Palestinians and personal attacks on my views.



Which personal attack? What off-topic? I am on topic the entire time. This thread is about Hezbollah terrorists and since they are a fake wannabe Arab Mullah proxy and are helping a genocidal dictator in Syria while we speak those issues are relevant.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jack 86000



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Falcon29 said:


> Let's make it clear once again.
> 
> *This is a declaration of war by Israel on Lebanon. It is an very obvious instigation. These war hungry people just finished bombing Gaza a few months ago. They never get enough. *


How the death of foreign terrorists in Syria is a declaration of war on Lebanon?

If US kills French ISIS fighter in Syria thats declaration of war by US on France?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@al-Hasani

Let's not make this about Palestinians. Thread is going all over the place thanks to some very angry cheerleaders. If anyone is upset on Syria there is thread for it.



500 said:


> How the death of foreign terrorists in Syria is a declaration of war on Lebanon?
> 
> If US kills French ISIS fighter in Syria thats declaration of war by US on France?



If you(State backed by government) kill US government employees, or military personnel anywhere around the world it is declaration of war on the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Falcon29 said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> Let's not make this about Palestinians. Thread is going all over the place thanks to some very angry cheerleaders. If anyone is upset on Syria there is thread for it.
> 
> 
> 
> If you(State backed by government) kill US government employees, or military personnel anywhere around the world it is declaration of war on the US.



Hizboullah is the Lebanese army? When did that happen? Was I asleep when Lebanon laid off its military for Hizbis?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Mosamania said:


> Yeah because that will mean that Hizbis will be drawn out of Syria and back to the hell hole where they came, so that means one of the foreign fighters Asshead is relying on will be taken out, which in turn means that the rebels will make significant gains in liberating Syria. Learn to think strategically.


its actually great that you are showing your true faces at these moments , you get all fired up and start talking shit in a thread that has nothing to do you and you starting insulting prophet's grandson for the son of a bitch that you are . these are saudiz people . these scums on earth are presenting sunni muslims . isn't it time to take the flag from them ? 
actually if iran goes all nuts and crazy like saudiz and yahoodiz went in the past couple of month , there'll be an all-out war and i promise you sth : you won't be safe at your own home

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flamer84

Falcon29 said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> Let's not make this about Palestinians. Thread is going all over the place thanks to some very angry cheerleaders. If anyone is upset on Syria there is thread for it.
> 
> 
> 
> If you(State backed by government) kill US government employees, or military personnel anywhere around the world it is declaration of war on the US.




Lol,Hezz are state employees ? Do they have pensions and paid vacations from the Lebanese state ? What's their health coverage,it must be a financial mess,with the Israelis hovering around


----------



## Gabriel92

flamer84 said:


> Well,a few weeks ago he was cheering ISIS and was arguing with Iranian members,insulting Shias,now he changed the tone.
> 
> That's Hazzy for you,God bless his soul.





Iranians/Palestinians only

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## flamer84

Gabriel92 said:


> Iranians/Palestinians only

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Falcon29 said:


> If you(State backed by government) kill US government employees, or military personnel anywhere around the world it is declaration of war on the US.


Since when Hezies are government employees? They are just foreign terrorists who went to fight in Syria, just like all these Kulibali looney tunes. Absolutely no difference here.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> How the death of foreign terrorists in Syria is a declaration of war on Lebanon?
> 
> If US kills French ISIS fighter in Syria thats declaration of war by US on France?



How is killing Israelis out of Israel related to Israel? It's like killing French ISIS by U.S forces, e.g Bulgaria attack. Now you see how stupid it sounded.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

This forum is full of immature trolls who destroy every thread. It's impossible to have sensible discussion here. Because mods tolerate these trolls. These trolls immediately attack character of any member who doesn't defend Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Falcon29 said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> Let's not make this about Palestinians. Thread is going all over the place thanks to some very angry cheerleaders. If anyone is upset on Syria there is thread for it.
> 
> 
> 
> If you(State backed by government) kill US government employees, or military personnel anywhere around the world it is declaration of war on the US.



You can't blame people for looking at the wider picture here. One day you will understand that none of the leaders of the ME care about anything but their own thrones and that there are few "pure" genuine resistance movements that have not been infiltrated by regional powers or international powers. The Palestinian struggle is something that the entire Arab world supports and most of the world (speaking about people here not governments). Nowhere else on the planet is the support for Palestinians as big as in the Arab world. Many non-Palestinain Arabs face even bigger hardships nowadays from Iraq to Yemen to Syria etc. yet the vast majority of them are quick to stand behind the Palestinians. War-torn Iraq just donated millions of dollars to Palestine.

Bro, you change opinions far too often. It's not more than a few months ago that we agreed on Hizbollah's role in the ME. Where were Hezbollah when Gaza was carpet bombed? Are they not supposed to be a "pure" resistance movement rather than all the Muslim puppet governments out there?

You are asking for too much here. Would you support Daesh if Israel attacked them? My reaction would be the exact same. Same if Israel attacks the Al-Asshead regime since the later is the bigger evil in Syria.

Ok, so we are supposed to support Hezbollah here just because Israel has killed them but totally forget their ongoing genocides in Syria or the fact that they are a proxy (although they are now a organization within Southern Lebanon that would survive on their own should the Mullah's be toppled tomorrow) of a regime that is the enemy of most of the 450 million Arabs and most Arab states?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

haman10 said:


> its actually great that you are showing your true faces at these moments , you get all fired up and start talking shit in a thread that has nothing to do you and you starting insulting prophet's grandson for the son of a bitch that you are . these are saudiz people . these scums on earth are presenting sunni muslims . isn't it time to take the flag from them ?
> actually if iran goes all nuts and crazy like saudiz and yahoodiz went in the past couple of month , there'll be an all-out war and i promise you sth : you won't be safe at your own home




I never had any other color to be honest, I don't remember I ever supported a terrorist organization. And you are already going all out by the way, and I am pretty safe in my home thank you. So is it a crime not supporting a terrorist organization that has been implicated in the killing of hundreds and maybe thousands of civlians all over the world. 

Do I must support those who kill innocent people for me to be safe at my own home now is that what you are saying. I don't know if I should be angry at you, or feel bad for you. Really Iran reminds me strongly of how Saudi Arabia was in the late 80s and early 90s. Just sad watching you people wither away.


----------



## al-Hasani

haman10 said:


> its actually great that you are showing your true faces at these moments , you get all fired up and start talking shit in a thread that has nothing to do you and you starting insulting prophet's grandson for the son of a bitch that you are . these are saudiz people . these scums on earth are presenting sunni muslims . isn't it time to take the flag from them ?
> actually if iran goes all nuts and crazy like saudiz and yahoodiz went in the past couple of month , there'll be an all-out war and i promise you sth : you won't be safe at your own home



How stupid do you need to act my Kurdish friend? Yes, Saudi Arabians hate their own ancestors. You know what Saudi Arabians hate Islam and Prophet Muhammad (saws) and all the other Prophets before him. We also hate Makkah and Madinah.

Mosamania is the only atheist Saudi Arabian user here. He speaks for himself and nobody here supported his comment. Do you understand that? On the other hand half of the Iranian users on PDF are open anti-Muslims and you and your regime supporters often fight with them in your own section.


----------



## rmi5

Very good job by Israel 





Less Hizballah terrorists, the better world will be

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Commandant

500 said:


> I hope you realize that for every 600 kg warhead on Tel Aviv there will be 1000 2000-lb bombs on Shiite enclaves in Lebanon.
> .



not that you haven't done that before!
I'd give my left arm to see your face when you are s..... your pants while you are waiting for 600 kg warheads 



Mosamania said:


> Now throw these 6 Hizbis on the pile that died in Syria, soon it is going to make a mountain of dead Hizbi low-lives, how cool is that. Terrorists killing terrorists.



yeah, it's cool
knowing that you Saudis are next on line to get f... up by ISIS, indeed, terrorists killing terrorists

by the way, how is your die hard king, hasn't kicked the bucket yet ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

unconfirmed reports of hezbollah response . 3 zionist vehicles destroyed .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## flamer84

haman10 said:


> unconfirmed reports of hezbollah response . 3 zionist vehicles destroyed .




RIP to the vehicles.Maybe some spare parts will be saved so other vehicles may live.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Falcon29

haman10 said:


> unconfirmed reports of hezbollah response . 3 zionist vehicles destroyed .



I am not seeing such reports on Palestinian media. If anything happens we should be first to pick it up.


----------



## Serpentine

haman10 said:


> unconfirmed reports of hezbollah response . 3 zionist vehicles destroyed .



Not confirmed as of now, the situation is a bit blurry, let's wait and see what happens next. Many random sources let out random news.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Commandant said:


> not that you haven't done that before!
> I'd give my left arm to see your face when you are s..... your pants while you are waiting for 600 kg warheads
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, it's cool
> knowing that you Saudis are next on line to get f... up by ISIS, indeed, terrorists killing terrorists
> 
> by the way, how is your die hard king, hasn't kicked the bucket yet ?



Your "Shah" (officer-son) died long ago. Now your king is the Grand Supreme Leader. His day will come too and so will yours. Daesh has attacked KSA 2 in 2 years time. Less than 15 people in total have died. On the other hand barefooted Baloch rag-tag militias are killing your border guards on a monthly basis. Much worse equipped than Daesh which is arguably the most powerful terrorist group in the world.

Mind your own business. Worry about your brothers in Afghanistan and Tajikistan. They would be very grateful if you showed as much enthusiasm about them as you do about the Arab world.


----------



## Gabriel92

flamer84 said:


> RIP to the vehicles.Maybe some spare parts will be saved so other vehicles may live.



No vehicles were wounded or killed,the hezbollah did nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

Falcon29 said:


> Phuck every Israeli supporting scumbag and Phuck the Arabs who support this! I'm phucking sick and ashamed of being assoiciated with you trashy people!
> 
> This is a barbaric, criminal declaration of war. Which is absolutely illegal and unjustified. Israel called for a war. How can anyone support this aggression? International laws suddenly mean nothing.
> 
> RIP to the martyrs.



For Your information, Israel and Syria has been at war since 1948.
There is an Armistice agreement, but no peace.
That can be broken by any party, without legal implications.
Just means that war is reinstated, but since wars is in noones interest,
the armistice will be reinstated sooner or later.

Hezbollah of course have the rights to respond by attacks on Israeli military targets,
which will escalate things.
Hezbollah may also decide to respond by illegal attacks on Israeli civilians.
Both responses are likely to drag Lebanon into a new war.
This will affect the popularity of Hezbollah in Lebanon, and weaken any Hezbollah
activity in Syria. Might not be a smart move.

What were Hezbollah doing in the Golan Heights?
Illegal activities like killing Syrians perhaps?


----------



## haman10

al-Hasani said:


> 15 people in total have died


boo hoo 



Gabriel92 said:


> No vehicles were wounded or killed,the hezbollah did nothing.


hezbollah is killing ISIS who is killing the shit out of french people .

praise jesus

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

*Galant: Quneitra attack timing related to elections*

The Kulanu party's newest recruit, Maj.-Gen.(res.) Yoav Galant, hinted on Sunday evening that the timing of an alleged IAF attack in Quneitra, which claimed the life of Imad Mughniyeh's son, was motivated by the Israeli elections.

Galant, who served as the GOC Southern Command, told Channel 2's Oded Ben-Ami that "judging by past events, you can learn that sometimes there's a timing that is not unrelated to the elections campaign."

http://www.ynetnews.com/articles/0,7...616472,00.html 
.............


----------



## Frogman

This thread is absolutely hilarious!



> are few "pure" genuine resistance movements that have not been infiltrated by regional powers or international powers.



IMO resistance movements begin to fail and whither when they begin to take on the responsibilities of the state (or eventually becoming one). Once a movement has to provide health, education, welfare and security to its 'citizens' its primary goal of violent (and smart) resistance is forgone and instead its replaced by a need to play the 'political game' to remain in power or acquire greater powers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Gabriel92 said:


> Inshallah Khomenei will protect us.


no he gave the dire mission to the prostitutes who are in charge in france ?

need any muscle ? i'm sure charlie hebdo can provide you with a paper one . 

are u safe BTW ? heard france is less stable than guantanamo bay , is it true ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Gabriel92 said:


> No vehicles were wounded,the hezbollah did nothing.



Of course since they were busy with their drug trade and busy aiding a genocidal maniac that carpets bombs "his" country on a daily basis. All because the fake wannabe Arab Mullah's in Iran told them so.

This is the terrorist that most patriotic Lebanese want dead. Including many Shias in Lebanon who are sick and tired of the terrorist group.






Not an inch of holy Arab land will ever become Iranian.

On the other hand Nasrallah has this to say about Iran and Iranians;






Brother @Halimi a Lebanese user can tell more. @Muawiya12 too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

haman10 said:


> no he gave the dire mission to the prostitutes who are in charge in france ?
> 
> need any muscle ? i'm sure charlie hebdo can provide you with a paper one .
> 
> are u safe BTW ? heard france is less stable than guantanamo bay , is it true ?




Nope,the situation is good, the security has been reinforced,thank you for caring for us.
Yeah i'm safe,i have my famas to defend myself.
You're so nice.
I want to be your friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

al-Hasani said:


> Of course


are u seriously criticising hezbollah for not attacking israel more often ?  want some action against israel ? how about saudia arabia ?  hilarious .....

go take your islands back from them dude  they are occupying your lands  bone less 



Gabriel92 said:


> I want to be your friend.


only if you promise not to charlie hebdo me

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frogman

> are u seriously criticising hezbollah for not attacking israel more often ?  want some action against israel ? how about saudia arabia ?  hilarious .....
> 
> go take your islands back from them dude  they are occupying your lands  bone less



Tiran and Sanafir are Egyptian administered Islands. They are not under Israeli occupation.


----------



## al-Hasani

haman10 said:


> are u seriously criticising hezbollah for not attacking israel more often ?  want some action against israel ? how about saudia arabia ?  hilarious .....
> 
> go take your islands back from them dude  they are occupying your lands  bone less
> 
> 
> only if you promise not to charile hebdo me



KSA has about 1500 island and last time I checked not a single is occupied by Israel. You should stop reading PressTV as your only source. Tiran and Sanafir are Egyptian islands. Our brothers, sisters and neighbors whom we have never been at war with.

P.S.: Did you watch the two videos that I posted from Nasrallah? There are English subtitles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

*Syrian Report:* Sameer Kuntar was not killed in attack


----------



## rmi5

The below sons of bi***es are sent to hell:
القائد محمد عيسى
جهاد عماد مغنية
مهدي محمد ناصر الموسوي
علي فؤاد حسن
حسين حسن حسن
حسين اسماعيل الاشهب
​


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> How is killing Israelis out of Israel related to Israel? It's like killing French ISIS by U.S forces, e.g Bulgaria attack. Now you see how stupid it sounded.


If killed Israelis are peaceful tourists that's one thing, but if killed Israelis went to fight in some other conflict - thats their problem. No one would care. Several Israeli Arabs were killed in Syria.



Commandant said:


> not that you haven't done that before!
> I'd give my left arm to see your face when you are s..... your pants while you are waiting for 600 kg warheads


Still zero 600 kg warheads. I think better go sleep maybe tomorrow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Palestinian Movement Hamas condemns Israeli 'criminal act of aggression' that occurred today against Hezbollah

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Commandant

al-Hasani said:


> Your "Shah" (officer-son) died long ago. Now your king is the Grand Supreme Leader. His day will come too and so will yours. Daesh has attacked KSA 2 in 2 years time. Less than 15 people in total have died. On the other hand barefooted Baloch rag-tag militias are killing your border guards on a monthly basis. Much worse equipped than Daesh which is arguably the most powerful terrorist group in the world.
> 
> Mind your own business. Worry about your brothers in Afghanistan and Tajikistan. They would be very grateful if you showed as much enthusiasm about them as you do about the Arab world.



Yeah, he died a long time ago, but your beloved king would join him soon, maybe already has

You call that an attack ?! well wait and see

Those whom you call rag-tag militias aren't that much barefooted tanx to you and your bloody money, the only thing that they lack is MBTs !!! our Shuhada in that region are not more than 20 in recent years, it's good that you know they attack on a monthly basis ...

and at last, I think that they are the third most powerful terrorist group! Israil is the first and second is your place

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

Commandant said:


> Yeah, he died a long time ago, but your beloved king would join him soon, maybe already has
> 
> You call that an attack ?! well wait and see
> 
> Those whom you call rag-tag militias aren't that much barefooted tanx to you and your bloody money, the only thing that they lack is MBTs !!! our Shuhada in that region are not more than 20 in recent years, it's good that you know they attack on a monthly basis ...
> 
> and at last, I think that they are the third most powerful terrorist group! Israil is the first and second is your place





Go to sleep Farsi.

Iran and state-sponsored terrorism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Nobody gives a crap about you in the Arab world. You are unwanted. So run along to Afghanistan and Tajikistan. Might be of more use there.

Your 1-2 proxies will be removed from holy Arab land anyway. Some headless.


----------



## haman10

500 said:


> I think better go sleep maybe tomorrow


more than 35 mins passed and you're still watching this thread . talking shyte and acting crazy is easy , standing by it on the other hand ......

========

hezbollah is mobilizing its forces along the so called "border" in preparation for possible attack .

yahoodi jets are searching occupied airspace in fear of getting 600kg photoshop cardboard missile up their ar$e .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

Report of 2 Palestinians killed inside 48 territory by Israeli forces .....

20 others injured ....

This was during funeral procession somebody opened fire...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

In addition to those 6 persons, some sources have reported that Iranian Al-Tabatabai, and two others are also killed. Some others reported that these 3 goons are wounded. Anyway, It was a very strong response to non-senses of Hasan Nasrallah in less than 48 hours.


----------



## haman10

Falcon29 said:


> Report of 2 Palestinians killed inside 48 territory by Israeli forces .....


RIP , whats the story behind that ?



500 said:


> What about Kim Jong Un? Did he condemn or not yet?


of course not , he is busy being in the illusion that he is the chosen one

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## libertad

ResurgentIran said:


> There needs to be some form of response to this attack and all the other repeated attacks.
> The deterrence has been eroded , the way Hezbollah and Syria has not responded to Israeli aggression. Something needs to be done.



Israel has been attacking Syria countless times without response. Something has to be done or they'll just keep doing it. Why are you shocked that they attack you over and over again when you don't respond? Whenever the SAA and allies gain the upper hand, israel intervenes and inflicts severe damage to restore parity or advantage to rebels. A drastic response is a mandatory of this will keep happening..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

haman10 said:


> RIP , whats the story behind that ?



Seems like funeral procession of Palestinian killed earlier inside 48 territory. Funeral procession was today because Israel refused to hand over body for couple days. Now that it happened some dispute occurred and Israeli forces fired tear gas. Then there was some live fire heard.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## boomslang

Nice shooting !!! Keep up the good work, Israel !!!


----------



## Natan

600kg warheads so far: 0.

I'll post more updates tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

haman10 said:


> RIP , whats the story behind that ?


Another Hazzy BS.


> of course not


Sheesh, I am calm now.


----------



## Falcon29

500 said:


> Another Hazzy BS.


Bedouin towns on strike after youth slain by Israeli police | Maan News Agency

وكـالـة مـعـا الاخـبـاريـة - الشريط الاخباري

Top headline.


> Sheesh, I am calm now.



Are you going to the bathroom a lot?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Falcon29 said:


> Are you going to the bathroom a lot?


pooping where he seats does not equal going to bathroom 



500 said:


> Sheesh, I am calm now.


stay calm then , chosen one .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Israeli journalism at best, they escalate situation. Now Israeli media trying to drag West into this:

*Unnamed Western intelligence officials* tell Ynet that Jihad Mughniyeh, the Hezbollah commander killed in a reported Israeli airstrike in the Syrian Golan Heights, “already planned serious and deadly terrorist attacks, and had a few in the chamber, against Israel in the Golan Heights. Attacks which include rocket fire, infiltration, explosive charges, anti-tank fire and the like, whose objective was to kill soldiers, harm Israeli towns in the Golan Heights, and kill Israeli citizens.” Source: Times Of Israel
..................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Falcon29 said:


> Israeli journalism at best, they escalate situation. Now Israeli media trying to drag West into this:
> 
> *Unnamed Western intelligence officials* tell Ynet that Jihad Mughniyeh, the Hezbollah commander killed in a reported Israeli airstrike in the Syrian Golan Heights, “already planned serious and deadly terrorist attacks, and had a few in the chamber, against Israel in the Golan Heights. Attacks which include rocket fire, infiltration, explosive charges, anti-tank fire and the like, whose objective was to kill soldiers, harm Israeli towns in the Golan Heights, and kill Israeli citizens.” Source: Times Of Israel
> ..................


bastards 

they never cease to lie their a$$ off , do they ? spinners of yarns

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

*Syrian Intelligence(media or intelligence) Official:* Israel committed a grave mistake on our soil and there will be a harsh response

*Gaza Nasser Salah Brigades: *The enemy only understands the language of force and this situation require the Lebanese Resistance to respond

*Palestinian media Report: *Israeli forces firing (Whatever those light flares called) on Lebanese border

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## libertad

Mosamania said:


> I may not like the Israelis but I sure admire them, there is much to learn from Israel and how it conducts its business. If Hizboullah engages Israel to save whatever little of face it has left it will pull its fighters from Syria, and that will be catastrophic for Asshead. Let's see how Asshead handles himself without the support of foreign fighters.



What is there to admire honestly? Procuring untold billions from western nations (almost $200 Billion) through arm twisting and deceit? Subverting us and brainwashing our citizens into thinking israel is a innocent country while demonizing Muslims through the media that they've monopolized over the course of the century? By bribing, pressuring and or extorting our leaders into supporting them? By cowardly acts of random aggression like this? Not just against Hezbollah but against Hamas and Palestinians in general. Assassinations, kidnappings, torture, deception is their creed. 

I wouldn't have as big a problem with israel if they did this on their own and sank or swam with the consequences of their actions. If they took over the entire middle east on the sweat of their own brow I honestly wouldn't care. I would probably even admire them. IF they did it on their own, but they don't. I don't expect any sympathy for Hezbollah from you, but there is nothing to admire here.


----------



## Gabriel92

Falcon29 said:


> *Syrian Intelligence(media or intelligence) Official:* Israel committed a grave mistake on our soil and there will be a harsh response



Always bla bla.
Nothing will happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Gabriel92 said:


> Always bla bla.
> Nothing will happen.



Can you stop posting stupid posts? If there is or isn't, how is that related to your life? Go live your life. This was unprovoked attack and it is in their right to respond if they chose too.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

libertad said:


> What is there to admire honestly? Procuring untold billions from western nations (almost $200 Billion) through arm twisting and deceit? Subverting us and brainwashing our citizens into thinking israel is a innocent country while demonizing Muslims through the media that they've monopolized over the course of the century? By bribing, pressuring and or extorting our leaders into supporting them? By cowardly acts of random aggression like this? Not just against Hezbollah but against Hamas and Palestinians in general. Assassinations, kidnappings, torture, deception is their creed.
> 
> I wouldn't have as big a problem with israel if they did this on their own and sank or swam with the consequences of their actions. If they took over the entire middle east on the sweat of their own brow I honestly wouldn't care. I would probably even admire them. IF they did it on their own, but they don't. I don't expect any sympathy for Hezbollah from you, but there is nothing to admire here.


http://images.summitpost.org/original/922943.jpg

Hezbollah dropping rockets on civilians is brave












Israeli eliminating these terrorists is coward.


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

Hezbollah needs the recently developed Iranian anti-air defense systems to ensure the fighter planes of the child-killing, usurper, and apartheid entity of Israel does not have full control of Lebanese airspace in the event of a full blown military conflict.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## libertad

500 said:


> http://images.summitpost.org/original/922943.jpg
> 
> Hezbollah dropping rockets on civilians is brave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli eliminating these terrorists is coward.



Deal with your own problems you parasite. You would be extinct without western assistance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

Yet to be confirmed but reports suggest Hezbollah have targeted 3 israeli military vehicles, and all israeli crew members dead.

المقاومة الشعبية السورية تقصف الاحتلال الاسرائيلي في الجولان

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

500 said:


> http://images.summitpost.org/original/922943.jpg
> 
> Hezbollah dropping rockets on civilians is brave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli eliminating these terrorists is coward.


from that perspective , the targets can completely be verified as "civilians" right 

Also : FAIL BEYATCH  

the first pic is related to ISIS scums and the second pic is an SAA soldier resting after killing the living FoOk out of your daeshi brothers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

Falcon29 said:


> Can you stop posting stupid posts? If there is or isn't, how is that related to your life? Go live your life. This was unprovoked attack and it is in their right to respond if they chose too.



Because some morons still think that hezb will retaliate.
and also,if i see my ennemies across the border,i will shoot them even if i violate the sovereignty of the other country. You will do the same i bet.


----------



## Falcon29

Gabriel92 said:


> Because some morons still think that hezb will retaliate.
> and also,if i see my ennemies across the border,i will shoot them even if i violate the sovereignty of the other country. You will do the same i bet.



No I wouldn't launch air strikes inside neighboring country without provocation....that's called aggression. You try that you get yourself in trouble. Just like how Georgia tried attacking Russia, Russia responded. Hezbollah is in position of responding to aggression. It didn't launch attacks inside Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

انهدام 3 خودروی زرهی صهیونیستها در جولان

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


> The below sons of bi***es are sent to hell:


Mate, why the resentment towards Hizbullah ???

I'm not sympathizing with them....i'm just wondering as i don't know much about the situation.


----------



## Aepsilons

Mosamania said:


> I am a Zionist now too? A Wahabi for being Anti-Iran and also Zionist, what other names do you want to throw at me?



too many labels. how can you keep track what they label you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Gabriel92 said:


> Always bla bla.
> Nothing will happen.


They maybe harshly condemn Israel....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> They maybe harshly condemn Israel....


they are not cowards like you , they take action when israel kills their people .

remember mavi ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

ResurgentIran said:


> انهدام 3 خودروی زرهی صهیونیستها در جولان



The reports aren't true. Nothing has happened as of yet. I myself don't expect a response. But this news shows which side is repeatedly committing acts of aggression.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> they are not cowards like you , they take action when israel kills their people .


- They killed 9 Turkish lunatics while they were trying to penetrate a legal blockade...we didn't retaliate.
- Syria dropped a bomb on one of our town, we leveled their army base.

Your flame baiting won't work on me Farsi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

libertad said:


> Deal with your own problems


We just dealt with our problems and u are whining like a girl.



> You would be extinct without western assistance.


Why all Israel haters repeat same nonsense? Cant u create anything new?


----------



## Falcon29

Sinan said:


> - They killed 9 Turkish lunatics while they were trying to penetrate a legal blockade...we didn't retaliate.
> - Syria dropped a bomb on one of our town, we leveled their army base.
> 
> Your flame baiting won't work on me Farsi.


 
Calm down, you're calling your own citizens lunatics. Don't steep so low.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

500 said:


> Why all Israel haters repeat same nonsense? Cant u create anything new?



Israel haters ?  

How can anyone hate a country that has given birth to Ayelet Zurrer ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Falcon29 said:


> Calm down, you're calling your own citizens lunatics. Don't steep so low.


At the begging i was furious towards Israle....then i become to learn things...

Like how these IHH maniacs screaming that "They would inshallah become martyrs and so on."....they attacked with knives and stabbed Israeli soldiers....what they were expecting....

Unfortunetly we have some lunatics like every other nation has....so what about it ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Sinan said:


> At the begging i was furious towards Israle....then i become to learn things...
> 
> Like how these IHH maniacs screaming that "They would inshallah become martyrs and so on."....they attacked with knives and stabbed Israeli soldiers....what they were expecting....
> 
> Unfortunetly we have some lunatics like every other nation has....so what about it ?



nvm


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> Mate, why the resentment towards Hizbullah ???
> 
> I'm not sympathizing with them....i'm just wondering as i don't know much about the situation.



The extent of crimes of Hizballah is hard to explain. Israel is doing a favor for human beings by removing these scums.

1. doing terrorist attacks in 5 continents.
2. Participating in arresting, torturing, raping, and killing Iranian oppositions in 2009.
3. Causing and imposing war on Lebanese and Israeli people for several times.
4. mass murdering thousands of Syrian people for more than 3 years.
5. ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Armstrong

@500 - Are you not talking to me ?


----------



## al-Hasani

I wish that we spent this much energy every time the genocidal maniac Al-Assshead kills 8 civilian Syrians.







Insha'Allah Hizbalshaitan will be next after Al-Asshead is finished. All Farsi proxy dogs will be finished too. One after one until they are cleansed from the Arab world.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## libertad

500 said:


> We just dealt with our problems and u are whining like a girl.
> 
> 
> Why all Israel haters repeat same nonsense? Cant u create anything new?



Why do we have AIPAC, AJC, ADL, jewish this jewish that etc telling us to support you? Why do we sacrifice our credibility before the international community to support you terrorist warmongering parasites? When are you going to pay us back the billions we have given to you? We could definitely use it. That doesn't look like people dealing with their own problems. As I said before the day you get all your jewish deceivers and subversives out of my country will be the day I no longer care what you do. Enjoy your shaky existence while you can. It won't last. You can fool some of the people some time but you can't fool all of the people all of the time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

al-Hasani said:


> Insha'Allah





al-Hasani said:


> Hizbalshaitan





al-Hasani said:


> Al-Asshead


inshaallah .

cheap insults coming from cheap people .


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


> The extent of crimes of Hizballah is hard to explain. Israel is doing a favor for human beings by removing these scums.
> 
> 1. doing terrorist attacks in 5 continents.
> 2. Participating in arresting, torturing, raping, and killing Iranian oppositions in 2009.
> 3. Causing and imposing war on Lebanese and Israeli people for several times.
> 4. mass murdering thousands of Syrian people for more than 3 years.
> 5. ...



In short we can say that they are essentially Iranian proxy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

It seems nuclear talks were delayed till February. My guess is they are hoping Hezbollah responds this month in order to weaken them. Then try forcing concessions from Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> In short we can say that they are essentially Iranian proxy.


They are not a proxy of Iran. They are a part of Iranian regime. Hamas, and some Iraqi groups were proxies of mullahs for many years. Hizballah, Badr organization, and such scums are rather a part of Iranian regime. There is a difference between these two cases

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rockstar08

well after read all those 13 pages , one thing i can say that , We Muslims ( Shia or Sunni ) don't need any enemy .. we are our worst enemy ... we will die our own death ... no wonder why people dont Like Muslims anywhere , we have no unity , dignity ...i would at least admire one thing from Jews, that at least they stand for their people , for the Jewish community , and here we ( Muslims ) are beheading each other , attacking of each other mosques ... no wonder why this curse is upon us ... we do really shine the name of Islam .. good going ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Sinan said:


> In short we can say that they are essentially Iranian proxy.



From the mouth of the dog that hides like a rat;






This is what the terrorist has to say about Iran and Persians yet we have Iranians here kissing his ***. He uses them like tissue for his own little fiefdom. Iran gets nothing in return but sanctions and is wasting billions in the process. Brilliant indeed. Keep it going. Shia Arabs will still not look at you as equals. Trust me on this one.








rmi5 said:


> They are not a proxy of Iran. They are a part of Iranian regime. Hamas, and some Iraqi groups were proxies of mullahs for many years. Hizballah, Badr organization, and such scums are rather a part of Iranian regime. There is a difference between these two cases



Indeed. Neither of those terrorist groups represent Lebanon or Iraq. They only got a few thousand brainwashed and blind terrorist supporters.

Reminds me of another "Sayyid" clown that threatened KSA and said that he would fight against his country (Iraq) if Iraq went to war with Iran.















He was eliminated a few months ago. So much for the superman.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


> They are not a proxy of Iran. They are a part of Iranian regime. Hamas, and some Iraqi groups were proxies of mullahs for many years. Hizballah, Badr organization, and such scums are rather a part of Iranian regime. There is a difference between these two cases



So this Israel vs Hizbullah is like YPG and ISIS fighting against each other.... not my problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Sinan said:


> So this Israel vs Hizbullah is like YPG and ISIS fighting against each other.... not my problem.



Precisely but since "our critics" expected us to shed tears for the Hezbollah terrorists while we did not we suddenly become Israel supporters. Brilliant Mullah logic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> Precisely but since "our critics" expected us to shed tears for the Hezbollah terrorists while we did not we suddenly become Israel supporters. Brilliant Mullah logic.



Stop lying to yourself. Nobody asked you of anything besides stop flaming on this thread. It seems some people are such lowlifes they can't refrain from being normal. What you're doing right now is flaming(Also talking to yourself).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Falcon29 said:


> Stop lying to yourself. Nobody asked you of anything besides stop flaming on this thread. It seems some people are such lowlifes they can't refrain from being normal. What you're doing right now is flaming(Also talking to yourself).



Yes, let's support terrorists that take active part in the genocide of the Syrian people while we speak. This thread is about Hezbollah terrorists. If someone cannot tolerate that they face criticism then they should join some Mullah forum or Hezbollah forum.

This is the Arab section and we do not support our enemies here or those that kill our brothers and sisters in Syria. Send them all to Syria so they can get eliminated eventually.

Those terrorists have declared war against all 400 million Sunni Arabs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pak-Americanos

Great News! More Hizb Drug Dealers eliminated from the face of the earth. 

https://www.washingtoninstitute.org/uploads/Levitt20120900_1.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

Arab nations - with the exception of Syria and Sudan - developed their anti Hezbollah stance after this resistance movement stood tall in the 2006 war against the Zionist entity, and pushed back the Israeli onslaught without losing territory. What came next: The destabilization of Syria. Of course, it was engineered by the Zionist West but sadly Muslim and Arab nations became part of this destabilization. If the goal was not to isolate Hezbollah and the Palestinian resistance, the civil war in Syria would never have been engineered. Truth needs to be told!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> Yes, let's support terrorists that take active part in the genocide of the Syrian people while we speak. This thread is about Hezbollah terrorists. If someone cannot tolerate that they face criticism then they should join some Mullah forum or Hezbollah forum.
> 
> This is the Arab section and we do not support our enemies here or those that kill our brothers and sisters in Syria.



You are Saudi, most Arabs don't even consider you to be of Arab nationalist core. Secondly, Saudi's could care less about any Arabs. Only their nationalist interests. Which is cheer leading for US/Israel while claiming to support self determination of Arabs. I don't want to get into argument and I don't care about you or others but if you have problem with this thread you can create your own forum. And any flaming posts will be reported.


----------



## 500

libertad said:


> Why do we have AIPAC, AJC, ADL, jewish this jewish that etc telling us to support you? Why do we sacrifice our credibility before the international community to support you terrorist warmongering parasites? When are you going to pay us back the billions we have given to you? We could definitely use it. That doesn't look like people dealing with their own problems. As I said before the day you get all your jewish deceivers and subversives out of my country will be the day I no longer care what you do. Enjoy your shaky existence while you can. It won't last. You can fool some of the people some time but you can't fool all of the people all of the time.


First of all Israel dealt fine before the US aid. US started to help Israel only AFTER Israel fully secured its existence and built strong economy.

Secondly US foreign aid is about 50 bln and only 3 bln goes to Israel. Moreover, aid to Israel is all military and returns back to US military industries. Most of the US aid goes actually to Muslim countries.


----------



## Falcon29

500 said:


> First of all Israel dealt fine before the US aid. US started to help Israel only AFTER Israel fully secured its existence.
> 
> Secondly US foreign aid is about 50 bln and only 3 bln goes to Israel. Moreover, aid to Israel is all military and returns back to US military industries. Most of the US aid goes actually to Muslim countries.



Two hours ago you said you were going to sleep. Go to sleep my friend, no worries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

ResurgentIran said:


> Do you think Hezbollah will respond to this?.



please be patient


----------



## Aepsilons

500 said:


> First of all Israel dealt fine before the US aid. US started to help Israel only AFTER Israel fully secured its existence and built strong economy.
> 
> Secondly US foreign aid is about 50 bln and only 3 bln goes to Israel. Moreover, aid to Israel is all military and returns back to US military industries. Most of the US aid goes actually to Muslim countries.



Some objective numbers , in context to US Aid in the region, to which Israel is part of:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

The place of the martyrs is in heaven inshallah with sayyid al shuhaddaa Hussein bin ali alyah al salam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## libertad

500 said:


> First of all Israel dealt fine before the US aid. US started to help Israel only AFTER Israel fully secured its existence and built strong economy.
> 
> Secondly US foreign aid is about 50 bln and only 3 bln goes to Israel. Moreover, aid to Israel is all military and returns back to US military industries. Most of the US aid goes actually to Muslim countries.



Why do we have all these jewish warmongering organizations then? Why do you want war and sanctions on Iran? 98% of Americans have no quarrels whatsoever with Iran. You certainly don't hesitate to bomb Syria and Gaza, why don't you handle Iran? Why when it comes to Iran you are always nagging the international community?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

May they rest in peace

@WebMaster clean this thread please...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> The place of the martyrs is in heaven inshallah with sayyid al shuhaddaa Hussein bin ali alyah al salam



How are members of a terrorist group that take part in the genocide of the Syrian people "martyrs"? People who finance their terrorism by selling drugs. People who are following orders from a Iranian dictator that is not even their brethren? Hezbollah, Daesh and all those other moronic terrorist groups that keep the ME down should be exterminated. Such groups keep the dictators alive in the ME. Ever thought about that for a second Salman? You want the region to reconquer its rightful historical position as an important center of the world or do you want to see status quo continue for a few more decades? Because that's going to happen if we keep this mentality alive.



Nihonjin1051 said:


> Some objective numbers , in context to US Aid in the region, to which Israel is part of:
> 
> View attachment 184769
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 184770
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 184771



So KSA received 208 million US dollars in "aid" from the US in 2010? I very much doubt this information my friend. I don't recall KSA ever receiving any aid from anybody. Rather the opposite being the case.

@Mosamania are you as confused as I am about this information?



Syrian Lion said:


> May they rest in peace
> 
> @WebMaster clean this thread please...



How surprising. A propagandist of a genocidal regime feels saddened by fallen terrorists elsewhere. Keep it up all while you are sitting in the US behind your computer while your country burns. What a traitor. Go kiss your Al-Asshead poster clown.


----------



## Aepsilons

al-Hasani said:


> How are members of a terrorist group that take part in the genocide of the Syrian people "martyrs"? People who finance their terrorism by selling drugs. People who are following orders from an Farsi dictator that is not even their brethren? Hezbollah, Daesh and all those other moronic terrorist groups that keep the ME down should be exterminated. Such groups keep the dictators alive in the ME. Ever thought about that for a second Salman? You want the region to reconquer its rightful historical position as an important center of the world or do you want to see status quo continue for a few more decades? Because that's going to happen if we keep this mentality alive.
> 
> 
> 
> So KSA received 208 million us dollars in "aid" by the US in 2010? I very much doubt this my friend.
> 
> @Mosamania are you as confused as I am about this information?




The graph cited the Congressional Research Service as its reference for that number, perhaps that number illustrates military arms provisions and partnerships over a particular time period. I do know that there is active collaboration between the United States and the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia in lieu of defense appropriations , perhaps can be considered as "aid". Here's an article that was published recently (this past year) that highlights the extensive cooperation between the United States and KSA in regards to security details. 

https://www.fas.org/sgp/crs/mideast/RL33533.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

yavar said:


> i pray for such day . I hope your establishment deliver on what you say .



How perturbing to hear. Why in the name of all things good would you pray for war and destruction ? You should pray for peace and stability.


----------



## Syrian Lion

Falcon29 said:


> Honestly day by day it is seeming like Israel is aiding Al Qaeda. These targeted assassinations occur where battles with Al Qaeda are taking place. I used to be deluded by the Syrian conflict but its now clear to me what this game is all about. It's funny we Muslims get blamed for Al-Qaeda when these groups are getting support from Israel and Western/Arab nations. If you read Israeli comments on other forums you can see they are very boastful about this attack and have one perspective in this conflict.
> 
> 
> 
> Now it says (field)Iranian commander also killed. How does world accept these illegal attacks over and over again? Israel must have gotten green-light from USA.


what are you talking about? USA itself are training the F$A terrorists to free Palestine... USA itself, you should be happy that USA is training group for Arab cause...

wake up bro.. since when does the west support or aid a group that will be anti-Israel... do you think USA will arm anyone that will use those weapons against Israel??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

By the way, just week ago Nasrallah denied that Hezbollah terrorists operate on Golan heights:

Hezbollah Secretary General said that *the party does not deploy military units on Golan Heights*, yet that it is ready to assist the public resistance against the Israeli occupation in the area.

http://www.almanar.com.lb/english/adetails.php?eid=190782&frid=23&seccatid=14&cid=23&fromval=1

Ups he lied. 



libertad said:


> Why do we have all these jewish warmongering organizations then? Why do you want war and sanctions on Iran? 98% of Americans have no quarrels whatsoever with Iran. You certainly don't hesitate to bomb Syria and Gaza, why don't you handle Iran? Why when it comes to Iran you are always nagging the international community?


US never fought for Israel but it did fight for the Arabs. Even right now US is bombing in Syria Assad's enemies. 



Armstrong said:


> @500 - Are you not talking to me ?


Hello!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

500 said:


> I hope you realize that for every 600 kg warhead on Tel Aviv there will be 1000 2000-lb bombs on Shiite enclaves in Lebanon.l.


i pray for such day . I hope your establishment deliver on what you say .


and can you explain to us why ****** is building this ??

*Evidence Points to Syrian Push for Nuclear Weapons*
Evidence Points to Syria Still Working on a Nuclear Weapon - SPIEGEL ONLINE




For years, it was thought that Israel had destroyed Syria's nuclear weapons capability with its 2007 raid on the Kibar complex. Not so. New intelligence suggests that Bashar al-Assad is still trying to built the bomb. And he is getting plenty of help. Here, a satellite image of the suspected site near Qusayr.




This satellite image shows the Qusayr site's link to the power grid, one of many details of the site which have intelligence officials worried that it could be a facility for the construction of a nuclear weapon.




This image purports to show the site where a well has been dug. The well connects the facility with Zaita Lake, four kilometers away. Such a connection is unnecessary for a conventional weapons cache, but it is essential for a nuclear facility.

your last attack as you can has damaged nothing . a big zero for your Israeli air force

you do not want to tell me that these are fake satellite images do you ?? 
or they are fram months ago ?? i can post you the coordination so you check it your self .

why do you think the reactor is in Qusayr ??




you do want to tell me the BS talk about north korea BS do you ??
this is new ********reactor and is built by ******** and it has nothing to do with North Korea . 
and the last bombing in Qusayr by Israeli air force has done zero damage to it

Five nuclear engineers murdered near Damascus]
Unknown assailants killed five nuclear engineers Sunday while they were on a bus just north of Damascus near the research centre where they worked, a monitor said on Sunday.

The Britain-based Syrian Observatory for Human Rights, which relies on a network of sources on the ground for its reports, later told AFP four of the engineers were Syrian, while one was Iranian.

"Unidentified attackers murdered five nuclear energy engineers who worked in the scientific research centre near the neighbourhood of Barzeh, northern Damascus," said Observatory director Rami Abdel Rahman.
Five nuclear engineers murdered near Damascus | Daily Mail Online
*
Five nuclear engineers murdered near Damascus*




A damaged bus is seen at the scene of a car bomb explosion in the Damascus neighborhood of Barzeh. (file photo)
AFP
The Britain-based Syrian Observatory for Human Rights told AFP that four of the engineers murdered just north of Damascus were Syrian, *while one was Iranian*
View photo
The Britain-based Syrian Observatory for Human Rights told AFP that four of the engineers murdered just north of Damascus were Syrian, while one was Iranian (AFP Photo/Anwar Amro)
Beirut (AFP) - Unknown assailants killed five nuclear engineers Sunday while they were on a bus just north of Damascus near the research centre where they worked, a monitor said on Sunday.
The Britain-based Syrian Observatory for Human Rights, which relies on a network of sources on the ground for its reports, later told AFP four of the engineers were Syrian, while one was Iranian.
"Unidentified attackers murdered five nuclear energy engineers who worked in the scientific research centre near the neighbourhood of Barzeh, northern Damascus," said Observatory director Rami Abdel Rahman.
He later said: "Four of the engineers were Syrian, and one was Iranian. Their bus was ambushed while they were on their way to the research centre. Their assailants shot them dead."
In July last year, six people who worked at the same centre were killed in a mortar attack carried out by rebels seeking President Bashar al-Assad's ouster.
Another military research centre, also near Damascus, was also hit by a deadly Israeli raid in May 2013.
Five nuclear engineers murdered near Damascus - Yahoo News



500 said:


> By the way, just week ago Nasrallah denied that Hezbollah terrorists operate on Golan heights:!


I hope you realize that for every 1000 2000-lb bombs on Lebanon there will be *************** bombs on whole of Isreal

so stop dreaming and look at facts on grand and stop fooling yourself . look into evidence before you dismiss it



Serpentine said:


> J
> Expect missiles with 600kg warheads on Tel-Aviv and Haifa, man that'd be a scene I'll never miss to watch.


be patient my brother
opening another front is what they want us to do . we have been given martyrs and nothing on grand has changed .
we need to prepare the main dish and not be distracted by their way of desperation .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DizuJ

IRGC Commander Allahdadi reportedly lost life in Syria

















Site associated with Revolutionary Guards says that several IRGC were killed in the Israeli strike in Syria

شهادت اعضای سپاه و حزب‌الله در حمله اسرائیل در جولان سوریه+فیلم - سایت خبری تحلیلی تابناك|اخبار ایران و جهان|TABNAK

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pak-Americanos

ebray said:


> IRGC Commander Allahdadi reportedly lost life in Syria
> 
> View attachment 184778
> 
> View attachment 184779
> 
> View attachment 184780
> 
> View attachment 184781
> 
> Site associated with Revolutionary Guards says that several IRGC were killed in the Israeli strike in Syria
> 
> شهادت اعضای سپاه و حزب‌الله در حمله اسرائیل در جولان سوریه+فیلم - سایت خبری تحلیلی تابناك|اخبار ایران و جهان|TABNAK



Thanks man. It looks like Christmas has not ended yet. 2015 must be the year of gift giving.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000

Syrian Lion said:


> May they rest in peace
> 
> @WebMaster clean this thread please...



Ahahaha..... This thread got me LMAO and confused as well. Where you not the one supporting the destruction of Assad regime before if I remember well? Lool. Now you are saying RIP to Iranian and Hezbollah fighters killed in Syria? Lool strange indeed.  You should happy Israel helped you get rid of these Iranian and Hezbollah fighters, since this means ISUS,Am nusra, FSA' etc will get the upper hand/profit from this.

Coming to topic, I don't find anything wrong in what Israel has done, Israel is simply protecting itself and protecting its interests in the region like every country should do, nothing wrong in that. Hezbollah and its Iranian backers have proven to be the biggest thorn on Israel security, they should be eliminated if they try anything against Israel, and iyr governments will hopefully back Israel in this endeavour.  Instead of making peace with Israel and the west , Hezbollah and Iran seem to have chosen the part if confrontation, unlike their other middle eastern peers like Saudi Arabia, turkey, Qatar etc. Iran and their Hezbollah might think they are fighting for the so called 'Muslim cause' as if there is any 
 . Iran should learn that in geo politics every country should look only after themselves, in this regard normalising relations with the west/U.S, and Israel will be in Iran's interests, instead of following their clueless mullah's policies which has proven to be a failure and isolated the country, setting it back by decades (despite the fact that Iran has the greatest potential in the middle East) . that's why its always good to separate religion from government/politics. Something you middle easterners will never understand it seems.

As for Sunnis/Shia's bullshits, I already mentioned it here countless times, they hate each other more than any other groups I have ever seen in my life(and believe me i have traveled alot.lol) . they will rather even prefer a christian, jew, buddist, atheist, hindus etc than their own so called 'muslim brothers' soon they will also blame the evil west for this, Like Syrian lion blamed our governments for the Sunnis/shias hatred/conflict on another thread on here. 
Keep fighting and killing each other while blaming the west/Israel as always. Couldn't care less. 
So on this I still support Israel in thus region, since they live in a very dangerous neighbourhood, if they are not firm with these groups, they will have been eradicated long ago. Give these Muslim extremists a hand and they will demand your arm.  Well done Israel, these groups should know their place.


----------



## libertad

500 said:


> US never fought for Israel but it did fight for the Arabs. Even right now US is bombing in Syria Assad's enemies.
> Hello!



Still didn't answer why you are nagging everyone about Iran when you don't seem to need anyone's permission to bomb Syria or Gaza.


----------



## SALMAN F

ebray said:


> IRGC Commander Allahdadi reportedly lost life in Syria
> 
> View attachment 184778
> 
> View attachment 184779
> 
> View attachment 184780
> 
> View attachment 184781
> 
> Site associated with Revolutionary Guards says that several IRGC were killed in the Israeli strike in Syria
> 
> شهادت اعضای سپاه و حزب‌الله در حمله اسرائیل در جولان سوریه+فیلم - سایت خبری تحلیلی تابناك|اخبار ایران و جهان|TABNAK


He didnt lose his life he just passed from the mortal life to the eternal life 

They will not surrender they will fight like the martyrs of Karbala 

They will be with the master of the martyrs inshallah imam Hussein bin ali AS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

Will Iran deploy the newly developed anti-air defense systems to South Lebanon in the hands of Hezbollah? If the answer is yes, Israel will be deterred. However, if they are not going to be delivered, Hezbollah shouldn't get into full scale war with Israel unless they can secure effective anti-air defense system. Patience and reason should always overrule over emotions and anger.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> Will Iran deploy the newly developed anti-air defense systems to South Lebanon in the hands of Hezbollah? If the answer is yes, Israel will be deterred. However, if they are not going to be delivered, Hezbollah shouldn't get into full scale war with Israel unless they can secure effective anti-air defense system. Patience and reason should always overrule over emotions and anger.



Loool you think Hezbollah stands a chance against Israel? LMAO. Nope bro, not even turkey , Iran, Pakistan etc can take on Israel and come out victorious. Israel has by far the best equipped/advanced/armed military in the middle east. And you think a rag tag militias Like Hezbollah can defeat Israel in a war? Lool good luck with that. If they try, they will be decimated completely, except they use civilians as human shields of course.  You have to know your own strength/limit, trying to be a hero won't help you one bit.


----------



## Abii

Serpentine said:


> Jihad Mughniyah, son of Imad Mughnyah is martyred in another usual cowardice Israeli attack.
> May he rest in peace.
> 
> There will be answers to this terrorist attack by terrorist state of Israel, expect some Israeli soldiers to 'blow up' for no reason. If this leads to a major war, Israel is doomed.
> 
> Expect missiles with 600kg warheads on Tel-Aviv and Haifa, man that'd be a scene I'll never miss to watch.


Serpy, dadash, I never thought I'd see you go full retard like this. The **** happened to you?



ebray said:


> IRGC Commander Allahdadi reportedly lost life in Syria
> 
> View attachment 184778
> 
> View attachment 184779
> 
> View attachment 184780
> 
> View attachment 184781
> 
> Site associated with Revolutionary Guards says that several IRGC were killed in the Israeli strike in Syria
> 
> شهادت اعضای سپاه و حزب‌الله در حمله اسرائیل در جولان سوریه+فیلم - سایت خبری تحلیلی تابناك|اخبار ایران و جهان|TABNAK


Great news. One more dead terrorist.

btw he was an arab judging from his name.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.M.

A good terrorist is a dead one.


What's Iran/Syria going to do about this? Oh right, nothing. Except for the usual bullshit of 'death to Israel' blah blah blah...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

mike2000 said:


> Loool you think Hezbollah stands a chance against Israel? LMAO. Nope bro, not even turkey , Iran, Pakistan etc can take on Israel and come out victorious. Israel has by far the best equipped/advanced/armed military in the middle east. And you think a rag tag militias Like Hezbollah can defeat Israel in a war? Lool good luck with that. If they try, they will be decimated completely, except they use civilians as human shields of course.  You have to know your own strength/limit, trying to be a hero won't help you one bit.



Hezbollah has already fought Israel in many battles since the invasion of Lebanon in 1981, the latest one being the 2006 war, and Hezbollah always came out as the winner. My previous point was addressing the Israeli air superiority and their method of crippling the country's infrastructure in order to turn the people against their adversaries. This is how they fought against Hamas in 2012 and 2014, and against Hezbollah in 2006. If Hezbollah can obtain the advanced Iranian anti-air defense systems, they could easily deter Israeli air superiority and exact a revenge. With respect to your claim that neither Turkey, Pakistan, Iran, nor Hezbollah can take on Israel, I think that is a hogwash as recent battles has shown. As a matter fact, IDF is not as powerful as many make them out to be. They can easily be defeated - minus nukes - if their adversary is an organized army with effective air defense system. Of course, I understand America's commitment to Israeli security, so unless America intervenes, Israel will be and can be easily deterred by Hezbollah provided they are equipped with effective air defense system.

RIP to Hezbollah mujaheddin who have died in this attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xn Jin

in my opinion ban hazabullah gather all afghan and pakistani taliban push them towards Lebanon and i bet you will never see Israeli again on map


----------



## mike2000

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> Hezbollah has already fought Israel in many battles since the invasion of Lebanon in 1981, the latest one being the 2006 war, and Hezbollah always came out as the winner. My previous point was addressing the Israeli air superiority and their method of crippling the country's infrastructure in order to turn the people against their adversaries. This is how they fought against Hamas in 2012 and 2014, and against Hezbollah in 2006. If Hezbollah can obtain the advanced Iranian anti-air defense systems, they could easily deter Israeli air superiority and exact a revenge. With respect to your claim that neither Turkey, Pakistan, Iran, nor Hezbollah can take on Israel, I think that is a hogwash as recent battles has shown. As a matter fact, IDF is not as powerful as many make them out to be. They can easily be defeated - minus nukes - if their adversary is an organized army with effective air defense system. Of course, I understand America's commitment to Israeli security, so unless America intervenes, Israel will be and can be easily deterred by Hezbollah provided they are equipped with effective air defense system.
> 
> RIP to Hezbollah mujaheddin who have died in this attack.



Lool my claim that no country in the region/middle east can defeat Israel is a hogwash? Lool funny. Since most/if not all members here will agree with me that Israel has by far the most advanced military in the middle East, no other country comes close. This is a fact. The 8 days war proved that most of these arab countries are pathetic when faced with a real adversary.  Small Israel taught them all a good lesson they will never forget, since then all countries in the middle East never dared touch Israel again. Not even Turkey when Israel killed their 'peace activists' sailing for Gaza.


----------



## The SiLent crY

These terrorist Zionists have forgotten 2006 , They need to be fucked again in Tel Aviv and Haifa .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SALMAN F

The SiLent crY said:


> These terrorist Zionists have forgotten 2006 , They need to be fucked again in Tel Aviv and Haifa .


The problem is the arab and iranian and muslim Zionists who cheer for israel


----------



## Syrian Lion

The SiLent crY said:


> These terrorist Zionists have forgotten 2006 , They need to be fucked again in Tel Aviv and Haifa .


unconfirmed reports that Hezbollah retaliated and attacked Israel convoy in southern Lebanon... 

I think Hezbollah should not retaliate directly, thats what Israel wants, it wants to help its F$A terrorists and Alqaeda by starting a war with Syria and Hezbollah...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SiLent crY

Syrian Lion said:


> uniformed reports that Hezbollah retaliated and attacked Israel convoy in southern Lebanon...
> 
> I think Hezbollah should not retaliate directly, thats what Israel wants, it wants to help its F$A terrorists and Alqaeda by starting a war with Syria and Hezbollah...



I fully agree but something must be done to stop these attacks .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syrian Lion

The SiLent crY said:


> I fully agree but something must be done to stop these attacks .


as of now the only way to retaliate would be defeating Israel puppets in Syria, killing and destroying all of F$A... if Hezbollah and Syria with Iran attack Israel, the west will not stand by, even if Israel is the aggressor, the west just needs an excuse to attack Syria now ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

500 said:


> I hope you realize that for every 600 kg warhead on Tel Aviv there will be 1000 2000-lb bombs on Shiite enclaves in Lebanon.
> 
> Hezbollah are terrorist scum, but they are not suicidal.



The difference is that , In Hezbollah stronghold people are ready for anything and you probably find 1 martyr in every family but in cancerous , illegal state of Zionists life is too valuable and a couple of missiles will be enough to rip the whole state up .



Gabriel92 said:


> I don't particularly support israel,but they did a great job.
> A good terrorist is a dead terrorist.



I don't particularly support what happened in charlie hebdo , but they did a great job.
A good pro Zionist is a dead pro Zionist .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SALMAN F

Syrian Lion said:


> uniformed reports that Hezbollah retaliated and attacked Israel convoy in southern Lebanon...
> 
> I think Hezbollah should not retaliate directly, thats what Israel wants, it wants to help its F$A terrorists and Alqaeda by starting a war with Syria and Hezbollah...


I think the Zionists try to get involved directly


----------



## Syrian Lion

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> I think the Zionists try to get involved directly


that's what they want, they have to help their losing puppets in Syria.. they have been provoking Syria for long time now...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SiLent crY

Mosamania said:


> Hizboullah does NOT equal Lebanon, you have to remember that. Hizboullah is a terrorist organization, not a country.



Hezbollah is a part of Lebanese government and has members in parliament .

It has majority of support in Lebanon because neither Shias nor Christians want to have bunch of Wahhabi beheaders and heart biters in their country .

In fact , Hezbollah is far more legal and acceptable than Al Saud household because Hezbollah rose from society but Al Saud took power through British support and bunch of Wahhabis



Nihonjin1051 said:


> How perturbing to hear. Why in the name of all things good would you pray for war and destruction ? You should pray for peace and stability.



You'd better live in your US gifted peace in Japan and at the same time bow for Americans that nuked you not once but twice .

" Dying on your feet is better than living on your knees "



Syrian Lion said:


> as of now the only way to retaliate would be defeating Israel puppets in Syria, killing and destroying all of F$A... if Hezbollah and Syria with Iran attack Israel, the west will not stand by, even if Israel is the aggressor, the west just needs an excuse to attack Syria now ...



Yes , 

Ghouta is the key in Syria . I hope Syrian Army and Hezbollah finish terrorists there as soon as possible .

That would change everything in other fronts such as Aleppo or Daraa .

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Natan

600kg warheads - none.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Natan said:


> 600kg warheads - none.



Thank G-d !


----------



## Serpentine

Syrian Lion said:


> unconfirmed reports that Hezbollah retaliated and attacked Israel convoy in southern Lebanon...
> 
> I think Hezbollah should not retaliate directly, thats what Israel wants, it wants to help its F$A terrorists and Alqaeda by starting a war with Syria and Hezbollah...


Yes, maybe a retaliation now is not logical, but it MUST happen and it should happen effectively, killing dozens of IDF scums at least. If Israel decides to escalates things further, then let them hide like rats in bunkers to avoid the missiles.

A retaliation right now is exactly what Israel wants, so we should not dance with the terrorists music. 

Israel's whole existence relies on terrorism, fascism and barbarism, Israel without wars and aggression is a meaningless and purposeless state and it'll need war every once in a while to continue its illegal existence and they'll get it in their face at the right moment, this time much more differently.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Syrian Lion

Serpentine said:


> Yes, maybe a retaliation now is not logical, but it MUST happen and it should happen effectively, killing dozens of IDF scums at least. If Israel decides to escalates things further, then let them hide like rats in bunkers to avoid the missiles.
> 
> A retaliation right now is exactly what Israel wants, so we should not dance with the terrorists music.
> 
> Israel's whole existence relies on terrorism, fascism and barbarism, Israel without wars and aggression is a meaningless and purposeless state and it'll need war every once in a while to continue its illegal existence and they'll get it in their face at the right moment, this time much more differently.


I agree, Israel have attacked Syria multiple time, it is trying to drag Syria into war, that is the only way the west can attack/invade Syria... notice how the strikes mostly happening when the war in Syria started, Israel knows what it is doing, Israel is very angry that is taking all this long time to take down the resistance...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Natan

So, no 600kg warheads anytime soon?

Boring...

Gotta kill more Hezzies and IRGC officers next time.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

libertad said:


> Still didn't answer why you are nagging everyone about Iran when you don't seem to need anyone's permission to bomb Syria or Gaza.


Iran is nagging about Israel we are nagging about Iran. Whats ur problem? By the way if u check wikileaks, the biggest naggers about Iran are Arabs. They literally asked US to bomb Iran, something what Israel never did.



The SiLent crY said:


> These terrorist Zionists have forgotten 2006 , They need to be fucked again in Tel Aviv and Haifa .


Your problem is that u believe in ur own fairy tales. 2006 was a miserable defeat for Hezbollah. The more time pass the more clear it become.



Serpentine said:


> Israel's whole existence relies on terrorism, fascism and barbarism, Israel without wars and aggression is a meaningless and purposeless state and it'll need war every once in a while to continue its illegal existence and they'll get it in their face at the right moment, this time much more differently.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mike2000

500 said:


> Iran is nagging about Israel we are nagging about Iran. Whats ur problem? By the way if u check wikileaks, the biggest naggers about Iran are Arabs. They literally asked US to bomb Iran, something what Israel never did.
> 
> 
> Your problem is that u believe in ur own fairy tales. 2006 was a miserable defeat for Hezbollah. The more time pass the more clear it become.



Well said bro. These iranians don't seem to understand that its their own 'Muslim/Arab brothers' who hare them more and have even been calling on/wishing the U.S/west/Israel to bomb and kill Iran to the last shias.  Iran greatest enemies are its own 'Muslim brothers' not Israel. As far as Iran seizes its overtly irrational anti Israel stance and support of militant terrorist groups like Hama's and Hezbollah against Israel,then Israel doesn't have any problems with Iran. Iran needs to make peace and reconcile with Israel, else its doom to be isolated from the west/U.S and even its own Muslim/Arab brothers.  Hope their mullah see reason soon,and learn how to better play geo politics.


----------



## Solomon2

ResurgentIran said:


> There needs to be some form of response to this attack and all the other repeated attacks.


Really? air and sea atracks upon Hezbollah supplies are authorized under unscr 1701 and quneitra is a restricted weapons and forces zone under the post-1973 israel-Syria disengagement agreement and Hezbollah has declared itself seeking to engage in offensive ops against Israel. Three valid justifications for Israeli's action under international law so u.n. And it's Members Unlikely to respond. And since irans best terrorists failed here I don't see any other terrorists trying, do you?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

mike2000 said:


> L
> Gotta kill more Hezzies and IRGC officers next time.



what happend to the senior intelligence officer

the victim of a shooting attack outside Hebron Monday night was named late Tuesday as Baruch Mizrahi, a 47-year-old father of five who filled a variety of senior positions in Israel’s military and police intelligence forces. 

West Bank shooting victim named as Baruch Mizrahi, 47 | The Times of Israel







next time it wiill be more senior intelligence officer



Natan said:


> 600kg warheads - none.


it want be 600 . it be ****************************************

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mike2000

yavar said:


> what happend to the senior intelligence officer
> 
> the victim of a shooting attack outside Hebron Monday night was named late Tuesday as Baruch Mizrahi, a 47-year-old father of five who filled a variety of senior positions in Israel’s military and police intelligence forces.
> 
> West Bank shooting victim named as Baruch Mizrahi, 47 | The Times of Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next time it wiill be more senior intelligence officer
> 
> 
> it want be 600 . it be ****************************************



With? What happened? Looks like my account was hacked or something, the above sentence you quoted me on here, I never wrote that.


----------



## Azizam

Serpentine said:


> Yes, maybe a retaliation now is not logical, but it MUST happen and it should happen effectively, killing dozens of IDF scums at least. If Israel decides to escalates things further, then let them hide like rats in bunkers to avoid the missiles.
> 
> A retaliation right now is exactly what Israel wants, so we should not dance with the terrorists music.
> 
> Israel's whole existence relies on terrorism, fascism and barbarism, Israel without wars and aggression is a meaningless and purposeless state and it'll need war every once in a while to continue its illegal existence and they'll get it in their face at the right moment, this time much more differently.


As an admin you shouldn't go full retard in this way. Shows the standards of this forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Azizam said:


> As an admin you shouldn't go full retard in this way. Shows the standards of this forum.



This is the second time you come up with this nonsense. You are the last one who can comment on 'standards' of the forum, insulting any member you don't like.

Now do me a favor please and don't quote me unless you have anything valuable and worthy to say.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

PathfinderPlatoon said:


> He's right. An Admin calling for people to be killed?
> 
> It's against the rules for regular members to do this, let alone Admins who represent the site.



I don't consider IDF soldiers as 'ordinary people' and it's not against any forum rules. 

The same freedom of speech that allows you to wish death on Hezbollah members also allows me to do the same to their enemies. I know the rules better than you.

Israel is craving for a war and if it wants one, I hope it comes like a punch in their face, then maybe they'll stop being the rogue and aggressive state that they are now.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Serpentine

PathfinderPlatoon said:


> It seems very distasteful for a Mod to act like this and set a bad example for everyone else.
> 
> Hezbollah should not be in the Golan. They're supposed to be Lebanese.
> 
> Under agreements signed between Israel and Syria post 1973, armed groups are not allowed to operate in the Syrian side of the Golan. Part of the disengagement agreement was that Syria would remove terrorist groups in the area.
> 
> Israel was not only morally right to remove a terrorist group sworn to its destruction from the Golan, but legally right to.
> 
> Hezbollah have no business being there.
> 
> Israel acted within the laws of the agreement they signed in 1973.
> 
> Oh, and Iranian terrorists should not be in the Golan.
> 
> Reports now that 6 Iranian terrorists were killed in the strike.
> 
> Stay out of areas which Israel and Syria have disengagements plans for. Iran does not belong in the Golan.
> 
> Stop trying to control the region and your terrorists will not be killed.



And you better stop giving moral lessons about how a Mod should be or not.

Israel has proved that no international law can prevent it from its ambitions and aggression, rightly so, since many western countries blindly support Israel.

You talked about agreements. Is Israel authorized to launch aerial attacks near Damascus? Is that also part of that agreement you mentioned? Isn't that declaration of war? So as long as Israel acts like the rogue state it is, we have every right to do whatever we want as long as it's the same for Israel. You deliberately chose to ignore Israel's numerous aggression against Syria, most of which were far out of Golan.

Some Israeli terrorists (IDF) will have to pay the price for the actions of the great terrorist, Benjamin Netanyahu, and I promise you, it'll happen sooner or later.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Natan

Still no 600kg warheads.


----------



## yavar

Natan said:


> Still no 600kg warheads.


wait my son it will not be 600 KG as i explain to you .
.
my son me and you still have to spend time together

be patient my son

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

PathfinderPlatoon said:


> They will probably blow up a bus of tourists again like they did in Bulgaria. the cowardly rats.


i promise you here in forum this time it would be anything like that . mark my word on it

just wait why can't you have patient

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfioo7

Iranian general, son of ex-Hezbollah leader, killed in Israeli airstrike in Syria

Iran has confirmed the death of a general with the Revolutionary Guard in an Israeli helicopter strike, carried out in Syria.


The confirmation came in a statement published Monday on the website of the Iranian Revolutionary Guard.

At the time of the attack, General Allahdadi was on an assignment, giving "crucial advice" to the Syrian armed forces, battling extremists.

Iranain Foreign Minister Mohammad Javad Zarif told local media that the helicopter attack was "an act of terror," and issued a strong condemnation, Press TV reported.


According to the media report, the attack on Sunday, near the city of El Quneitra, killed six Iranian Revolutionary Guard officials.

Among them was a son of an ex-Hezbollah commander.

Local media say that their car was en route from Lebanon to Syria when it was targeted by an Israeli helicopter.

"Following the Zionist aggressions against the resistance in Syria, General Mohammad Allahdadi, a former commander of the Sarollah Brigade of the Revolutionary Guard, was martyred along with Jihad Moughniyah and three others in the same car," the Dana news website said, referring to the son of Hezbollah's late military leader, Imad Moughniyah.

Hezbollah officials on Monday vowed retaliation after the attack, various media in the region are reporting.

A source close to Hezbollah told Lebanese daily Al-Safir that they “will not rush to decide what steps should be taken” in response to the assassination of Jihad Moughniyah.

Newspaper Al-Akhbar wrote Monday that the group "will launch between 4,000-5,000 rockets at Israel and will destroy hundreds of targets per day."

"The enemy's leadership made a decision to carry out a crime," the paper continued, adding that "this is more proof that Israel is involved in the fighting in Syria. This is work that is not based on emotion or petty score-settling."
Iranian general, son of ex-Hezbollah leader, killed in Israeli airstrike in Syria — RT News


----------



## Natan

PathfinderPlatoon said:


> They will probably blow up a bus of tourists again like they did in Bulgaria.
> 
> The cowardly rats.


Yes, they will try.
They've been trying hard to blow up someone - in India, Georgia, Thailand, Cyprus - until they finally succeeded in Bulgaria.

Reactions: Like Like:

3


----------



## yavar

mike2000 said:


> With? What happened? Looks like my account was hacked or something, the above sentence you quoted me on here, I never wrote that.


zionist Argentine prosecutor Nisman, who tried to link Iran with Amia bombing, was excetued.
 this is real hacked






BBC News - Jewish centre bombing: Argentine prosecutor Nisman found dead


case closed


mike2000 said:


> Gotta kill more Hezzies and IRGC officers next time.



next time it will be eye for eye

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> You talked about agreements. Is Israel authorized to launch aerial attacks near Damascus? Is that also part of that agreement you mentioned? Isn't that declaration of war?


Israel cant declare war on Syria since Israel and Syria are already at war. By the way, last time Damascus was attacked another 2 Hezbollah terrorists were killed. What they were doing there?

Your armed forces are slaughtering right now Syrians on their soil, use all kind of Nazi style methods like gassing, starving, torture and indiscriminate bombing.You openly support terrorists who blow up civilian buses and markets. You have a nerve to talk about terrorism?

All foreign terrorists in Syria (Hezbollah, IRGC, ISIS, Abu al Fadl, JAM...) should be exterminated like wild dogs.



yavar said:


> zionist Argentine prosecutor Nisman, who tried to link Iran with Amia bombing, was excetued.
> this is real hacked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBC News - Jewish centre bombing: Argentine prosecutor Nisman found dead
> 
> 
> case closed
> 
> 
> next time it will be eye for eye


So u proud that Iran murdered an Argentinian civilian? What a piece of scum.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## yavar

500 said:


> So u proud that Iran murdered an Argentinian civilian? What a piece of scum.


he wasn't the civilian . he was Israeli agent who trying to break up Iran Argentina recovered relationship .

look who is talking you come from country who killed and assassinated nuclear scientist in day lite







the fact on grand are he was under Israeli protection Musad in Argentina
and for your info Mossad failed to protect him . and it does not matter what you say the fact on grand matters not what you say . the case now closed

but as you can see your friend already started none sense by saying here we are going to this or that low up a bus of tourists in Bulgaria.The cowardly this and that .
and trying there none sense here

do not forget my son the fact on grand counts not BS in forum .



500 said:


> Ishould be exterminated like wild dogs..


it is great achievement to see one of your Mossad lap dog was executed



500 said:


> IWhat a piece of scum.


why you getting mad my son . be patient .
the Israeli air force strike on ***** reactor did not achieve anything
and the processing******************** is up and running so you see the fact on grand matters .
trust me on this we looking up our options available in our disposal
soon you will test another one

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

yavar said:


> he wasn't the civilian . he was Israeli agent who trying to break up Iran Argentina recovered relationship .


He was 100% civilian, not invilved in military in any way. And u are proud about his murder what makes u a terrorist supporter.



> look who is talking you come from country who killed and assassinated nuclear scientist in day lite


There is no tinniest evidence he was killed by Israel beside photoshopped ID. Most world countries dont want Iranian psychopath mullahs to get a bomb.



> the fact on grand are he was under Israeli protection Musad in Argentina


No he was not. Where from u got that stupid idea?


> why you getting mad my son . be patient .
> the Israeli air force strike on ***** reactor did not achieve anything


Yeah sure

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

500 said:


> He was 100% civilian, not invilved in military in any way.


No he was Mossad lap dog



500 said:


> There is no tinniest evidence he was killed by Israel beside photoshopped ID.


if you say so


500 said:


> Most world countries dont want
> No he was not. Where from u got that stupid idea?
> Yeah sure



who cares about most countries . as i told you the facts on grand counts not the nonsense you say trying to cover up the failure of Israeli air force

and can you explain to us why ****** is building this ??

*Evidence Points to Syrian Push for Nuclear Weapons*
Evidence Points to Syria Still Working on a Nuclear Weapon - SPIEGEL ONLINE




For years, it was thought that Israel had destroyed Syria's nuclear weapons capability with its 2007 raid on the Kibar complex. Not so. New intelligence suggests that Bashar al-Assad is still trying to built the bomb. And he is getting plenty of help. Here, a satellite image of the suspected site near Qusayr.




This satellite image shows the Qusayr site's link to the power grid, one of many details of the site which have intelligence officials worried that it could be a facility for the construction of a nuclear weapon.




This image purports to show the site where a well has been dug. The well connects the facility with Zaita Lake, four kilometers away. Such a connection is unnecessary for a conventional weapons cache, but it is essential for a nuclear facility.

your last attack as you can has damaged nothing . a big zero for your Israeli air force

you do not want to tell me that these are fake satellite images do you ??
or they are fram months ago ?? i can post you the coordination so you check it your self .

why do you think the reactor is in Qusayr ??




you do want to tell me the BS talk about north korea BS do you ??
this is new ********reactor and is built by ******** and it has nothing to do with North Korea .
and the last bombing in Qusayr by Israeli air force has done zero damage to it

Five nuclear engineers murdered near Damascus]
Unknown assailants killed five nuclear engineers Sunday while they were on a bus just north of Damascus near the research centre where they worked, a monitor said on Sunday.

The Britain-based Syrian Observatory for Human Rights, which relies on a network of sources on the ground for its reports, later told AFP four of the engineers were Syrian, while one was Iranian.

"Unidentified attackers murdered five nuclear energy engineers who worked in the scientific research centre near the neighbourhood of Barzeh, northern Damascus," said Observatory director Rami Abdel Rahman.
Five nuclear engineers murdered near Damascus | Daily Mail Online
*
Five nuclear engineers murdered near Damascus*




A damaged bus is seen at the scene of a car bomb explosion in the Damascus neighborhood of Barzeh. (file photo)
AFP
The Britain-based Syrian Observatory for Human Rights told AFP that four of the engineers murdered just north of Damascus were Syrian, *while one was Iranian*
View photo
The Britain-based Syrian Observatory for Human Rights told AFP that four of the engineers murdered just north of Damascus were Syrian, while one was Iranian (AFP Photo/Anwar Amro)
Beirut (AFP) - Unknown assailants killed five nuclear engineers Sunday while they were on a bus just north of Damascus near the research centre where they worked, a monitor said on Sunday.
The Britain-based Syrian Observatory for Human Rights, which relies on a network of sources on the ground for its reports, later told AFP four of the engineers were Syrian, while one was Iranian.
"Unidentified attackers murdered five nuclear energy engineers who worked in the scientific research centre near the neighbourhood of Barzeh, northern Damascus," said Observatory director Rami Abdel Rahman.
He later said: "Four of the engineers were Syrian, and one was Iranian. Their bus was ambushed while they were on their way to the research centre. Their assailants shot them dead."
In July last year, six people who worked at the same centre were killed in a mortar attack carried out by rebels seeking President Bashar al-Assad's ouster.
Another military research centre, also near Damascus, was also hit by a deadly Israeli raid in May 2013.
Five nuclear engineers murdered near Damascus - Yahoo News


flow the link on German der spiegel and check it for yourself the coordination on global security and google earth

Evidence Points to Syria Still Working on a Nuclear Weapon - SPIEGEL ONLINE

and don't try to talk about the Stupid North Korean reactor .

look you just airstrikes it last month watch video and you will see your F 15 in it





so stop talking none-sense BS by showing the North Korea reactor and try to deceive that Israeli air force after 4 times airstrikes on same location did failed to do any damage .



500 said:


> ranian psychopath mullahs to get a bomb.


never mind Iran . we talking about Hezbolah and Syria processi******** and *********************************


unlike the Stupid north Korea who built reactor on grond the **** built it undergrond eat this one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

yavar said:


> ni he was Mossad lap dog


Just because u call some civilian a "Mossad lap dog" it does not change anything. Still its a murder of a civilian.

You see how it works: Hezbollah kills Israeli tourists, Israel eliminates Hezbollah terrorists with IRGS general.



> who cares about most countries . as i told you the facts on grand counts not the nonsense you say trying to cover up the failure of Israeli air force


Assad's reactor in Deir ez Zor *was destroyed*. Thats fact.

He is building a new one? If its true then expect another UFO attack. But I highly doubt that Assad has any resources nowadays to build a bomb. Plus Quseir is *way easier* to bomb than Deir ez Zor: there is no need even to enter the Syrian air space.


----------



## yavar

500 said:


> -*Assad's reactor in Deir ez Zor *was destroyed*. Thats fact..


stupid we talking about Qusayr reactor shred by Hezbollah and Syria

the fact is the reactor is underground .
look at satellite pictures and shop talking Sh@t .
Israel air force did not destroyed nothing .
I am not talking about the 2007 .
we are talking about the new one

nlike the Stupid north Korea who built reactor on grond the **** built it undergrond eat this one

who is Assad ?? you really think Assad is in charge on grand and he make the decision ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

Serpentine said:


> You talked about agreements. Is Israel authorized to launch aerial attacks near Damascus? Is that also part of that agreement you mentioned?


indeed it is. Unscr 1701, clause 15. It doesn't matter where Hezbollah supplies are, member states are authorized to use their air and sea forces to prevent such re supply.
If you're suprised at this sort of one sidedness that's probably because you forgot Hezbollah lost the 2006 war and this was the result. 



> Some Israeli terrorists (IDF) will have to pay the price for the actions of the great terrorist, Benjamin Netanyahu, and I promise you, it'll happen sooner or later.


does G-d give you the right to maim and kill Jews on the basis of convenient make-believe?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

500 said:


> . But I highly doubt that Assad has any resources nowadays to build a bomb. Plus Quseir .


you did bomb it just a month ago fool look at news and link below




Syria: Israeli warplanes strike targets near Damascus - Middle East - Jerusalem Post









israeli airstrike on town of Dimas

it was 3 position Israeli air force strict Dumacuess and Dimas and ****************

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

yavar said:


> stupid we talking about Qusayr reactor shred by Hezbollah and Syria
> 
> the fact is the reactor is underground .
> look at satellite pictures and shop talking Sh@t .
> Israel air force did not destroyed nothing .
> I am not talking about the 2007 .
> we are talking about the new one
> 
> nlike the Stupid north Korea who built reactor on grond the **** built it undergrond eat this one
> 
> who is Assad ?? you really think Assad is in charge on grand and he make the decision ??


Israel never attacked Quseir.

First we destroyed reactor in Deir ez Zor.






The vehicle convoy near Damascus military research center:






Then we destroyed shipments in Damascus airport.






Then store in Latakiya:






Then another strike in Damascus airport where 2 Hezies were killed.

Now Golan strike.

Syria can do absolutely nothing to stop the Israeli strikes. Building reactor near the border would be extremely silly thing to do for Assad.


----------



## yavar

500 said:


> Israel never attacked Quseir..


yes if you say so

soon or later the Quicker it will be exposed more and i come and see you


----------



## Irfan Baloch

strange

so Israel is running air cover for ISIS now?
the American soldiers refused to fight in Syria but Israelis have no issue with destroying the only force that has put ISIS and its affiliate forces in the back foot?

I wont be surprised if Al Qaeda and ISIS will be cheering the Israeli strikes.


by the way talking about the air strikes.. has even a single Israeli air strike has been conducted against Al Nusra or ISIS or Al Qaeda or has it strictly remained agaisnt the enemies of ISIS?



al-Hasani said:


> Let's all listen to this song below and calm down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If one does not like music I can recommend this video below. Yu are guaranteed a free laugh. I promise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 less terrorists in this messed up world.
> 
> Let's all rejoice with some Arab dances.


lovely videos, but be careful with posting something lustful and having a sacred signature my brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

What is wrong with Russian provided anti-air defenses to Syria? They never see these planes coming. Is it because the proximity where Israeli planes took off is very near the places where the attack place? Or does it mean Israeli has advanced technical knowledge of these systems and basically blinds them whenever they are coming to attack Syria?

It is mind-boggling to see Israel attacking Syria at will with no attempt to shoot down their planes or going after their bases. It is understandable that the Syrian government does not want to escalate the conflict with Israel due to the ongoing war in Syria, but shouldn't Syria's friends - particularly Russia and Iran - do something here?


----------



## 500

Irfan Baloch said:


> strange
> 
> so Israel is running air cover for ISIS now?


1) There is no ISIS on Golan.
2) Hezbollah is *foreign terrorist group* which should not be in Syria. Not better than ISIS in any way.
3) Only week ago Nasrallah claimed that there is no Hezbollah on Golan. So how can he complain now?


----------



## Natan

More than 24 hours passed since the attack and not a single 600kg warhead released.


----------



## Serpentine

Irfan Baloch said:


> by the way talking about the air strikes.. has even a single Israeli air strike has been conducted against Al Nusra or ISIS or Al Qaeda or has it strictly remained agaisnt the enemies of ISIS?


Israel and ISIS are 2 sides of the same coin. Netanyahu only looks more 'civilized' in appearance compared to Abu bakr al Baghdadi. So I don't see why Israel should attack ISIS or Nusra.


500 said:


> 2) Hezbollah is *foreign terrorist group* which should not be in Syria. Not better than ISIS in any way.



Almost all Israeli citizens are foreigners who migrated to Palestine in a systematic demographic change. So they are also foreigners and its army, IDF can be considered as terrorists, hence legitimate targets.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pak-Americanos

yavar said:


> wait my son it will not be 600 KG as i explain to you .
> .
> my son me and you still have to spend time together
> 
> be patient my son



I don't think they can afford 600kg anymore the oil drop has made them downsize the load to 400kg. In a couple of months its going to be downsized even further.



Natan said:


> Yes, they will try.
> They've been trying hard to blow up someone - in India, Georgia, Thailand, Cyprus - until they finally succeeded in Bulgaria.



I think they will try something with their special 'Quds' Brigade. They might try to blow up a newspaper stand in some European capital and call it a retaliation against the airstrikes in Syria. It's typical mulla mentality. It makes for a morale booster in Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

500 said:


> 1) There is no ISIS on Golan.
> 2) Hezbollah is *foreign terrorist group* which should not be in Syria. Not better than ISIS in any way.
> 3) Only week ago Nasrallah claimed that there is no Hezbollah on Golan. So how can he complain now?


just be careful who you benefit by conducting these air strikes. 
your forces are occupying Golan heights so how can Hezbullah be there? I thought they are helping Assad in his fight against ISIS.



ebray said:


> One of those killed Jihad Mugniyeh took the command on Syria-Israel border together with Samir Kuntar. According to these news article from October 10th, 2014 Samir Kuntar was preparing an attack from the Golan. anusra unlike Hezbollah isn't plotting to attack because they know it will be too costly.
> 
> The Jewish Press » » Samir Kuntar Organizing Hezbollah Terror Cell on the Golan
> Jabhat Al-Nusra 'unlikely to target Israel soon,' senior army officer says - Middle East - Jerusalem Post


let's take these news as "kosher" and not dispute them

if true, then I cant fault the air-strike. even when Iran has the spectre of all out Arab- Israel invasion looming over its head , why it chooses to antagonise Israel and other Arab allies and gives them an excuse to hit it?
the best thing it did was offer support to Americans and Baghdad against ISIS.

its help of Assad is not very popular among those who are supporting ISIS and Al Nusra but still it shouldn't have bothered Israel.

but .. planning anything against Israel will only cause it more trouble than it can afford.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Israel and ISIS are 2 sides of the same coin. Netanyahu only looks more 'civilized' in appearance compared to Abu bakr al Baghdadi. So I don't see why Israel should attack ISIS or Nusra.


Hezbollah and ISIS are two crazy jihadi groups which came to Syria and slaughter local population, what Israel has to do with it? 



> Almost all Israeli citizens are foreigners who migrated to Palestine in a systematic demographic change. So they are also foreigners and its army, IDF can be considered as terrorists, hence legitimate targets.


First of all thats rubbish, the overwhelming majority of Israelis are Israeli born. Secondly all countries have migrants (maybe beside North Korea and Iran), nothing wrong with it. Hezbollah and IRGC on the other hand did not come to settle in Syria they came just to kill.



Irfan Baloch said:


> just be careful who you benefit by conducting these air strikes.


Both sides equally hate us, why should we care? 



> your forces are occupying Golan heights so how can Hezbullah be there? I thought they are helping Assad in his fight against ISIS.


Small strip of Golan is in Syrian hands, they have fights with local population there


----------



## Pakistani E

Serpentine said:


> Almost all Israeli citizens are foreigners who migrated to Palestine in a systematic demographic change. So they are also foreigners and its army



That's blasphemy, don't you know God gave them that land. Never mind that God has never been in the real estate business.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Natan

Quantifier said:


> I think they will try something with their special 'Quds' Brigade. They might try to blow up a newspaper stand in some European capital and call it a retaliation against the airstrikes in Syria. It's typical mulla mentality. It makes for a moral booster in Iran.


While most Israelis got used to precautions since like... ever, I hope the inhabitants of those European capitals and their security forces are not careless of the dangers of international terrorism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Falcon29 said:


> Israel strike on Golan Heights kills 5 Hezbollah: source | News , Lebanon News | THE DAILY STAR
> 
> 
> The Daily Star
> BEIRUT: An Israeli helicopter strike hit a Hezbollah convoy in Syria's Golan Heights Sunday killing 5 fighters, among them a field commander, a Lebanese security source told The Daily Star.
> 
> The strike entirely destroyed one Hezbollah vehicle and damaged another, the source said. A field commander who goes by the nom de guerre "Abu Issa" was killed in the attack, he added.
> 
> Hezbollah issued a statement confirming the strike saying "a number of mujahedeens were martyred," during an inspection mission in the Syrian town of Quneitra, The Hezbollah statement added that the names of the fighters will be divulged later.
> 
> An Israeli helicopter carried out a strike against "terrorists" in the Syrian sector of the Golan Heights who were allegedly preparing an attack on Israel, an Israeli security source had earlier said.
> 
> The source told AFP the strike took place near Quneitra, close to the cease-fire line separating the Syrian part of the Golan Heights from the Israeli-occupied sector, confirming a report by Al-Manar television.
> 
> The report had said that an Israeli helicopter fired two missiles in the Syrian province of Quneitra near the Israeli-occupied Golan Heights.
> 
> It did not specify the target of the strike in the area, called Amal Farms. The Israeli military declined comment and Syrian state media did not mention the attack.
> 
> .................
> 
> .....................
> 
> ...............
> 
> Do not know what objective is here. It's possible Netanyahu needs reputation as his is sinking lately before elections time. Center-Left in Israel is gaining popularity as evident by recent polls. We all know the regular Israeli tactic of claiming anyone who they target was 'preparing attack'. It is nonsense and disproven over and over again. Israeli has camera footage, if such statement is true present the proof to us.
> 
> Another unprovoked attack on foreign land. Which international community will not condemn.
> 
> @Serpentine @haman10 @ResurgentIran @kollang
> 
> .....................
> 
> I already know this will attract lots of loudmouth Indian trolls so mods please keep eye on this thread.
> 
> @Horus @waz @Jungibaaz


They say that the bombing was aimed at al nusra but killed six Hezbollah by mistake because the jews and shia Rafidah never killed each other they both have common enemy which are the Sunnis if israel knows that was Hezbollah member they would never attacked them


----------



## Irfan Baloch

500 said:


> Both sides equally hate us, why should we care?
> 
> 
> Small strip of Golan is in Syrian hands, they have fights with local population there


that said. (based on your history with Hezbullah) ... ISIS has placed itself to the Nth level of brutality and savagery. I cant class them as human... and I don't say it out of hatred or anger. they are a mutated form of everything which is wrong with Muslims....


I must say just watch out dont get yourself dragged into it. but dont sit back with a cup of coffee though.

for some reason I cant dispel that iconic scene from World War Z. these ISIS fiends will devour the entire middle east and then turn to next source of human flesh.


I really dont envy that place called Middle east. I say that when I also have Peshawar massacre last month fresh in my mind as well.


----------



## rmi5

Pakistani Exile said:


> That's blasphemy, don't you know God gave them that land. Never mind that God has never been in the real estate business.



Yeah, muslims mocking their Quran:
Qur'an 17:104 : And We said unto the Children of Israel after him: Dwell in the land


----------



## Pakistani E

rmi5 said:


> Yeah, muslims mocking their Quran:
> Qur'an 17:104 : And We said unto the Children of Israel after him: Dwell in the land



Most "Israelis" are not even religious. The land was given to the children of Israel who believed in God, not half European colonists who have no ties to the land of Israel apart from an obscure ancestor few thousands of years ago.

They are mostly secular anyway, you can't play the God gave me this land card here.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ozzy22

rmi5 said:


> Yeah, muslims mocking their Quran:
> Qur'an 17:104 : And We said unto the Children of Israel after him: Dwell in the land


It says children of Israel. I don’t see it saying anything about children of Eastern Europe or maybe I missed that part in the Quran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani E

ozzy22 said:


> It says children of Israel. I don’t see it saying anything about children of Eastern Europe or maybe I missed that part in the Quran.



Don't you find it hilarious when a White Russian Immigrant says he has more rights to the holy land than a Bedouin who has been there for thousands of years? That's exactly what I saw when I watched one documentary of enforced displacement of Palestinian Bedouins. The logic is astounding....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Pakistani Exile said:


> Most "Israelis" are not even religious. The land was given to the children of Israel who believed in God, not half European colonists who have no ties to the land of Israel apart from an obscure ancestor few thousands of years ago.
> 
> They are mostly secular anyway, you can't play the God gave me this land card here.


Funny part for me was how you don't even know your Quran, the book which you are ready to kill for it, and start mocking it, then find it has been part of the so called holy book 
EPIC FAIL 



ozzy22 said:


> It says children of Israel. I don’t see it saying anything about children of Eastern Europe or maybe I missed that part in the Quran.


Typical ignorant Pakistani taliban.
So, who are the children of Israel? if jews are not children of Israel, then Are you Haqqani school goons, children of Israel?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani E

rmi5 said:


> Funny part for me was how you don't even know your Quran, the book which you are ready to kill for it, and start mocking it, then find it has been part of the so called holy book
> EPIC FAIL



Oh boy, yeah sure kid I don't know the Qur'an. Finding quotes and copy pasting them is not considered having a great knowledge of Qur'an, Ok Mr Mufti?

Ready to kill for? What? Oh wait, It was a generalisation. I get it. So you're an American right? I heard you guys burned down KFC's cause your chicken was over cooked.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ozzy22

rmi5 said:


> Funny part for me was how you don't even know your Quran, the book which you are ready to kill for it, and start mocking it, then find it has been part of the so called holy book
> EPIC FAIL
> 
> 
> Typical ignorant Pakistani taliban.
> So, who are the children of Israel? if jews are not children of Israel, then Are you Haqqani school goons, children of Israel?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pak-Americanos

Natan said:


> While most Israelis got used to precautions since like... ever, I hope the inhabitants of those European capitals and their security forces are not careless of the dangers of international terrorism.



The GCC -- Gulf Arab Nations in the Arab Peninsula already have declared Hizb as terrorist group, The EU has not which is why you still see these operations being conducted there. They(EU and GCC) need to declare Hizb, Hamass, and IRGC as terrorist groups for them to feel safe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tameem

rmi5 said:


> Yeah, muslims mocking their Quran:
> Qur'an 17:104 : And We said unto the Children of Israel after him: Dwell in the land



Ignominy shall be their portion [the Jews'] wheresoever they are found... They have incurred anger from their Lord, and wretchedness is laid upon them... because they disbelieve the revelations of Allah and slew the Prophets wrongfully... because they were rebellious and used to transgress. [Surah 111, v. 112] 

And thou wilt find them [the Jews] the greediest of mankind....[Surah 11, v. 96]

Evil is that for which they sell their souls... For disbelievers is a terrible doom.[Surah II, v. 90]

Taste ye [Jews] the punishment of burning.[Surah III, v. 18 1]

Proclaim a woeful punishment to those that hoard up gold and silver.... Their treasures shall be heated in the dres of Hell, and their foreheads, sides and backs branded with them. . . . 'Taste then the punishment which is your due. [Surah IX, v. 35]

"They [the Jews] are the heirs of Hell.... They will spare no pains to corrupt you. They desire nothing but your ruin. Their hatred is clear from what they say ... When evil befalls you they rejoice." Ibid. [Surah 111, v. 117-120]

Those who disbelieve Our revelations, We shall expose them to the fire. As often as their skins are consumed We shall exchange them for fresh skins that they may taste the torment.[Surah IV, v. 56]

Because of the wrongdoing of the Jews.... And of their taking usury ... and of their devouring people's wealth by false pretenses. We have prepared for those of them who disbelieve a painful doom.[Surah IV, v. 160, 161]

Allah hath cursed them [the Jews] for their disbelief.[Surah IV, v. 46]

They [the Jews] will spare no pains to corrupt you. They desire nothing but your ruin. Their hatred is clear from what they say, but more violent is the hatred which their breasts conceal.[Surah III, v. 117-120]

In truth the disbelievers are an open enemy to you.[Surah IV, v. 101]

And thou seest [Jews and Christians] vying one with another in sin and transgression and their devouring of illicit gain. Verily evil is what they do. Why do not the rabbis and the priests forbid their evilspeaking and their devouring of illicit gain? .... evil is their handiwork.[Surah V, v. 62, 63]

O ye who believe! Take not the Jews and Christians for friends. [Surah V, v. 51]

The most vehement of mankind in hostility [are] the Jews and the idolators.[Surah V, v. 82]

Fight against such of those [Jews and Christians] ... until they pay for the tribute readily, being brought low.[Surah IX, v. 29]

Allah fighteth against them [the Jews]. How perverse they are![Surah IX, v. 30]

Believers, many are the rabbis and the monks who defraud men of their possessions... Proclaim a woeful punishment to those that hoard up gold and silver and do not spend it in Allah's cause.... their treasures shall be heated in the fire of Hell.... [Surah IX, v. 26-34]

They [the Jews] spread evil in the land .... [Surah V, v. 62-66]

[The Jews] knowingly perverted [the word of Allah], know of nothing except lies ... commit evil and become engrossed in sin. [Surah II, v. 71-85]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Tameem said:


> Ignominy shall be their portion [the Jews'] wheresoever they are found... They have incurred anger from their Lord, and wretchedness is laid upon them... because they disbelieve the revelations of Allah and slew the Prophets wrongfully... because they were rebellious and used to transgress. [Surah 111, v. 112]
> 
> And thou wilt find them [the Jews] the greediest of mankind....[Surah 11, v. 96]
> 
> Evil is that for which they sell their souls... For disbelievers is a terrible doom.[Surah II, v. 90]
> 
> Taste ye [Jews] the punishment of burning.[Surah III, v. 18 1]
> 
> Proclaim a woeful punishment to those that hoard up gold and silver.... Their treasures shall be heated in the dres of Hell, and their foreheads, sides and backs branded with them. . . . 'Taste then the punishment which is your due. [Surah IX, v. 35]
> 
> "They [the Jews] are the heirs of Hell.... They will spare no pains to corrupt you. They desire nothing but your ruin. Their hatred is clear from what they say ... When evil befalls you they rejoice." Ibid. [Surah 111, v. 117-120]
> 
> Those who disbelieve Our revelations, We shall expose them to the fire. As often as their skins are consumed We shall exchange them for fresh skins that they may taste the torment.[Surah IV, v. 56]
> 
> Because of the wrongdoing of the Jews.... And of their taking usury ... and of their devouring people's wealth by false pretenses. We have prepared for those of them who disbelieve a painful doom.[Surah IV, v. 160, 161]
> 
> Allah hath cursed them [the Jews] for their disbelief.[Surah IV, v. 46]
> 
> They [the Jews] will spare no pains to corrupt you. They desire nothing but your ruin. Their hatred is clear from what they say, but more violent is the hatred which their breasts conceal.[Surah III, v. 117-120]
> 
> In truth the disbelievers are an open enemy to you.[Surah IV, v. 101]
> 
> And thou seest [Jews and Christians] vying one with another in sin and transgression and their devouring of illicit gain. Verily evil is what they do. Why do not the rabbis and the priests forbid their evilspeaking and their devouring of illicit gain? .... evil is their handiwork.[Surah V, v. 62, 63]
> 
> O ye who believe! Take not the Jews and Christians for friends. [Surah V, v. 51]
> 
> The most vehement of mankind in hostility [are] the Jews and the idolators.[Surah V, v. 82]
> 
> Fight against such of those [Jews and Christians] ... until they pay for the tribute readily, being brought low.[Surah IX, v. 29]
> 
> Allah fighteth against them [the Jews]. How perverse they are![Surah IX, v. 30]
> 
> Believers, many are the rabbis and the monks who defraud men of their possessions... Proclaim a woeful punishment to those that hoard up gold and silver and do not spend it in Allah's cause.... their treasures shall be heated in the fire of Hell.... [Surah IX, v. 26-34]
> 
> They [the Jews] spread evil in the land .... [Surah V, v. 62-66]
> 
> [The Jews] knowingly perverted [the word of Allah], know of nothing except lies ... commit evil and become engrossed in sin. [Surah II, v. 71-85]



What's your point?

Do you want to prove that islam and quran is racist and hate speech against jews?
-Proved, and you won!

Did you want to deny that quran gives the land of israel to jews?
-You Lost!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

rmi5 said:


> Funny part for me was how you don't even know your Quran, the book which you are ready to kill for it, and start mocking it, then find it has been part of the so called holy book
> EPIC FAIL
> 
> 
> Typical ignorant Pakistani taliban.
> So, who are the children of Israel? if jews are not children of Israel, then Are you Haqqani school goons, children of Israel?


The children of israel are today the bediuans of naqab desert and people of Palestine who became Christians and Muslims later 

Yea right the blue eyed Jew is descended from Jacob 
Bani israel and jews are two different things even the old arab tribes converted to Judaism that doesn't make them from Jacob(israel)

You try to understand the Quran but you don't

God in the Quran forbid them from enter the holy land

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tameem

rmi5 said:


> Did you want to deny that quran gives the land of israel to jews?



The Ayat you quote is just the description of events after Moses along with bani-israel escaped from Egypt and then Pherora who chases them drowned in Ocean by Gods will.....nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## rmi5

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> The children of israel are today the bediuans of naqab desert and people of Palestine who became Christians and Muslims later
> 
> Yea right the blue eyed Jew is descended from Jacob
> Bani israel and jews are two different things even the old arab tribes converted to Judaism that doesn't make them from Jacob(israel)
> 
> You try to understand the Quran but you don't
> 
> God in the Quran forbid them from enter the holy land



Typical BS of uneducated morons who want to fabricate history, and deny history and genetics 
Anyway, Why do you care so much about bunch of Nasebi wahabi palestinians? What do you think will happen even if there was another Palestinian country? It would have been another country like KSA or something similar. So don't tear your *** for Palibans, like your Khamenei who finally got prostate cancer from it 
what's the benefit for shiites? You have Ali Vali Allah as your signature, but you support the regime that supported killing of shiites in Azerbaijan, Afghanistan, and the same regime that caused sectarian wars in the region, and entered stupid youth among shiites to fight for a Nusayri mass murderer. You are really a stupid and are among those who defamed shiites with their ignorance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ozzy22

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> The children of israel are today the bediuans of naqab desert and people of Palestine who became Christians and Muslims later
> 
> Yea right the blue eyed Jew is descended from Jacob
> Bani israel and jews are two different things even the old arab tribes converted to Judaism that doesn't make them from Jacob(israel)
> 
> You try to understand the Quran but you don't
> 
> God in the Quran forbid them from enter the holy land


No you fool the original inhabitants were Europeans. It makes total sense. Have very pale people in the desert. God obviously wanted them to get skin cancer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

rmi5 said:


> Typical BS of uneducated morons who want to fabricate history, and deny history and genetics
> Anyway, Why do you care so much about bunch of Nasebi wahabi palestinians? What do you think will happen even if there was another Palestinian country? It would have been another country like KSA or something similar. So don't tear your *** for Palibans, like your Khamenei who finally got prostate cancer from it
> what's the benefit for shiites? You have Ali Vali Allah as your signature, but you support the regime that supported killing of shiites in Azerbaijan, Afghanistan, and the same regime that caused sectarian wars in the region, and entered stupid youth among shiites to fight for a Nusayri mass murderer. You are really a stupid and are among those who defamed shiites with their ignorance.


That's your people who fabricate history who try to steal other people land by falsifying history 

The palestinians lived their before the so called Zionists came in

So stop inventing your own history

Ohhh I forgot your people are number one in inventing history fanaties


----------



## flamer84

Pakistani Exile said:


> Most "Israelis" are not even religious. The land was given to the children of Israel who believed in God, not half European colonists who have no ties to the land of Israel apart from an obscure ancestor few thousands of years ago.
> 
> They are mostly secular anyway, you can't play the God gave me this land card here.



Dude,God is not racist ,he does not distinguish between,European,Khazar,Semitic Jews.He clearly points out:"for the children of Israel" with no time table attached.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani E

flamer84 said:


> Dude,God is not racist ,he does not distinguish between,European,Khazar,Semitic Jews.He clearly points out:"for the children of Israel" with no time table attached.



Look if people are going to use the religious argument than they should at least accept that they don't fulfil it. The gift was to the Children of Israel, so they could live their with the rules of God. If Israel declares itself a Jewish nation AND establishes the Jewish religious laws as part of its state laws, then and only then this argument holds any water.

As for racism, then tell me, how can you or me claim a part of land that one of our ancestor lived in thousands of years ago? And why apply that logic only to the Children of Israel then? Can I claim Yemen? Will the UN mandate the partition of Yemen just to give me a piece of it? (for example). Will the U.S and other western nations give me billions in aid and weapons to fight against the neighbours who will obviously not be happy at having to carve out their land to me? The answer is no, but why not?

Don't get me wrong, Hezbollah, ISIS etc are all terrorists to me and I will not mourn them. But please, Israel's moral ground is shaky itself.


----------



## flamer84

Pakistani Exile said:


> Look if people are going to use the religious argument than they should at least accept that they don't fulfil it. The gift was to the Children of Israel, so they could live their with the rules of God. If Israel declares itself a Jewish nation AND establishes the Jewish religious laws as part of its state laws, then and only then this argument holds any water.
> 
> As for racism, then tell me, how can you or me claim a part of land that one of our ancestor lived in thousands of years ago? And why apply that logic only to the Children of Israel then? Can I claim Yemen? Will the UN mandate the partition of Yemen just to give me a piece of it? (for example). Will the U.S and other western nations give me billions in aid and weapons to fight against the neighbours who will obviously not be happy at having to carve out their land to me? The answer is no, but why not?
> 
> Don't get me wrong, Hezbollah, ISIS etc are all terrorists to me and I will not mourn them.* But please, Israel's moral ground is shaky itself*.



That may be so but no over glorified Grad lobbyed at the civilian population will change that,more so,it will only strenghten Israel's point of view.Me thinks someone needs a change of tactics if they want to end up an independent nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

PathfinderPlatoon said:


> Why is there nothing that identifies this so called 'palestinian' people?
> 
> Who were their leaders, kings etc?
> 
> What did they build? where are the monuments and artifacts?
> 
> LOL. This entity invented in the 1960's did not lay a single brick to build Jerusalem, yet claim it as their own.
> 
> What a bunch of kleptomaniacs.


Who are these Zionists who didn't exist
Who are their leaders and their kings


What is this israel which was created in 1948??

Who are the Israelis who were created by herztil 

Why did they choose Argentina and Kenya to establish their own homeland but they change it to Palestine??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

PathfinderPlatoon said:


> Why is there nothing that identifies this so called 'palestinian' people?
> 
> Who were their leaders, kings etc?
> 
> What did they build? where are the monuments and artifacts?
> 
> LOL. This entity invented in the 1960's did not lay a single brick to build Jerusalem, yet claim it as their own.
> 
> What a bunch of kleptomaniacs.


Are you the same @Mozambique Drill guy?LOL

@mods , can you guys comfirm it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani E

flamer84 said:


> That may be so but no over glorified Grad lobbyed at the civilian population will change that,more so,it will only strenghten Israel's point of view.Me thinks someone needs a change of tactics if they want to end up an independent nation.



That's why they commit terrorist activities. They've traded in their brains for an AK-47.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flamer84

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Who are these Zionists who didn't exist
> Who are their leaders and their kings
> 
> 
> What is this israel which was created in 1948??
> 
> Who are the Israelis who were created by herztil
> 
> Why did they choose Argentina and Kenya to establish their own homeland but they change it to Palestine??




God wanted Argentina to be a Spanish colony.


----------



## SALMAN F

flamer84 said:


> God wanted Argentina to be a Spanish colony.


My point if they have historical right in Palestine then why they first choose Argentina and Kenya then they change their mind????


----------



## flamer84

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> My point if they have historical right in Palestine then why they first choose Argentina and Kenya then they change their mind????




Well,that's beyond me,it probably has alot to do with the post WW2 world and its geopolitical realities.


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Who are these Zionists who didn't exist
> Who are their leaders and their kings
> 
> 
> What is this israel which was created in 1948??
> 
> Who are the Israelis who were created by herztil
> 
> Why did they choose Argentina and Kenya to establish their own homeland but they change it to Palestine??



Spot on brother Salman Al-Farsi. These people were roaming the world for thousands of years and they never look back. Eventually in early twentieth century, they came up this idea that they needed a land. The founders of this Zionist idea initially considered Argentina. They planned for it and that is the reason why you have largest Jewish group in Argentina from all of South America.

Later on when they were negotiating with the British, they wanted Uganda. They both agreed initially, and roughly around 1917 that the idea of British giving them Palestine came up. The so-called Israel is indeed based on bogus. Their bible declares the following:

Daniel 11:45:
"(the evil one) will establish his settlement between Mount Zion (Jerusalem) and the Mediterranean sea". That is precisely Israel today!

The evil one is the One-Eyed Dajjal Al-Mesihi (the False Messihi) and that is precisely where Israel is today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Irfan Baloch said:


> that said. (based on your history with Hezbullah) ... ISIS has placed itself to the Nth level of brutality and savagery. I cant class them as human... and I don't say it out of hatred or anger. they are a mutated form of everything which is wrong with Muslims....
> 
> 
> I must say just watch out dont get yourself dragged into it. but dont sit back with a cup of coffee though.
> 
> for some reason I cant dispel that iconic scene from World War Z. these ISIS fiends will devour the entire middle east and then turn to next source of human flesh.
> 
> 
> I really dont envy that place called Middle east. I say that when I also have Peshawar massacre last month fresh in my mind as well.


Loyalists did everything what IS did (slaughter, torture, beheading) but by much larger scale + starving and gassing etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Natan

Has anybody seen any 600kg warheads anywhere lately?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 500

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> The children of israel are today the bediuans of naqab desert and people of Palestine who became Christians and Muslims later
> 
> Yea right the blue eyed Jew is descended from Jacob


According to the Bible king David was blond and according to Hadith Muhammad had very pale white skin. Don't judge the original Semites by today Arabs who are half black half Hamitic half dont know what.


----------



## 500

Abu Issa







One of the killed Hezzies, shakes hands with Assad.

Brigadier General Guardian Mohammad Ali Allahdadi






Looks like Mughniye's son was least important guy in the group.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pak-Americanos

It looks like Israel had an inside tip of this attack. Recently Nasrullat found out one of its members was spying for Israel. 
Top Hezbollah officer arrested for spying for Israel

I wouldn't be surprised if there are even more spys in Hizb. Giving the fact most of them are drug smugglers, you can get them to switch sides for couple of hundred bucks.


----------



## Falcon29

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> They say that the bombing was aimed at al nusra but killed six Hezbollah by mistake because the jews and shia Rafidah never killed each other they both have common enemy which are the Sunnis if israel knows that was Hezbollah member they would never attacked them



At first story was attack on Nusra Front members preparing to shell Israeli forces ....now it's this. 

Btw, they are shelling Gaza currently. Looks like near elections they want to start problems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

Natan said:


> Has anybody seen any 600kg warheads anywhere lately?


ask him maybe before he says his kiss and goodbye he may saw it




if NOT then be patient maybe next person who see it ask him before his kiss and goodbye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Falcon29 said:


> At first story was attack on Nusra Front members preparing to shell Israeli forces ....now it's this.
> 
> Btw, they are shelling Gaza currently. Looks like near elections they want to start problems.


The Jew shia Rafida hostility is FAKE

the shia Rafidah were created by a JEW


----------



## Falcon29

Lebanese/Israeli border moments ago:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zaalim

Falcon29 said:


> Lebanese/Israeli border moments ago:
> 
> View attachment 185103




Looks like Hezbollah's ready to spank the Israelis again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Zaalim said:


> Looks like Hezbollah's ready to spank the Israelis again.



These are Israeli flares fired near border. They are doing this on daily basis during night time ever since attack. Probably due to fear of Hezbollah members placing charges near area.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

isreal choose the right time to strike
hezbolah is fighting in syria
iran in the middle of negotiations with the west and their economy is under pressure because of lower oil prices
there are some who hate hazoblah and some dont but there is fact isreali air strikes in syria sudan lebnon and before iraq we cant have peace while they bombing other nations whenever they want

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

What happens when Gaza is attacked by Israel....

.....
Early 2012:
Attack:
Gaza militant assassinated by Israel, sparking fears of wider violence - CSMonitor.com

Response:
More rockets fired from Gaza as violence in Israel's south runs into second night - Israel News | Haaretz

Late 2012:

Attack:
Hamas military chief killed in Israeli attack - Middle East - Al Jazeera English

Immediate response:
Three Israelis killed by rocket fired from Gaza Strip; Israel intensifies air offensive - The Washington Post

Early 2014:

Attack:
Israeli airstrike kills 3 Palestinians in southern Gaza | Maan News Agency

Response:
Barrage of at least 40 rockets fired from Gaza into southern Israel - Defense - Jerusalem Post

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> isreal choose the right time to strike
> hezbolah is fighting in syria
> iran in the middle of negotiations with the west and their economy is under pressure because of lower oil prices
> there are some who hate hazoblah and some dont but there is fact isreali air strikes in syria sudan lebnon and before iraq we cant have peace while they bombing other nations whenever they want


The "Arab" League are busy condemning Charlie Hedbo, but are silent when it comes to Israel attacking Arabs and invading their sovereignty

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> isreal choose the right time to strike
> hezbolah is fighting in syria
> iran in the middle of negotiations with the west and their economy is under pressure because of lower oil prices
> there are some who hate hazoblah and some dont but there is fact isreali air strikes in syria sudan lebnon and before iraq we cant have peace while they bombing other nations whenever they want



Their deterrence is fading though. If they don't respond attacks will go on. Of course elections are taking place in Israel. If they respond it is better to happen afterwards. They are tied to Syria but doesn't mean they can't respond from Lebanon. Reality is Syria conflict will remain for possibly another decade and Lebanon has tense security situation. So if they can't respond they really can't respond ever....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Syrian Lion said:


> The "Arab" League are busy condemning Charlie Hedbo, but are silent when it comes to Israel attacking Arabs and invading their sovereignty


They are the league of gangs and mobs and useless weak dogs

They can't lead bunch of cows or camels how they going to lead a countries

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> They are the league of gangs and mobs and useless weak dogs
> 
> They can't lead bunch of cows or camels how they going to lead a countries


well, they are sheep

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zaalim

I think Arab brotherhood is all bs.


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Falcon29 said:


> Their deterrence is fading though. If they don't respond attacks will go on. Of course elections are taking place in Israel. If they respond it is better to happen afterwards. They are tied to Syria but doesn't mean they can't respond from Lebanon. Reality is Syria conflict will remain for possibly another decade and Lebanon has tense security situation. So if they can't respond they really can't respond ever....


a response will mean war and this is not a simple call to make

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> a response will mean war and this is not a simple call to make



You may be right, calculation need to be made within movement.


----------



## Natan

600kg warheads - none.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

Natan said:


> 600kg warheads - none.


Why are you in hurry??
Just be patient you will get what you want

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

Natan said:


> 600kg warheads - none.


You are still not funny.


----------



## Pak-Americanos

Israel Killed A Very Important Member Of Iran's Foreign Operations - Business Insider

Come on Israel we need Sulaimani and Nasrullat Next. I know you can do it


----------



## Serpentine

Look who is freaked out right now. Too late for that Israel. Congratulations on speeding up the formation of another front against Israel. Now you have a new source of missiles raining on Israel.


> *An Iranian general killed in an Israeli air strike in Syria was not its intended target and Israel believed it was attacking only low-ranking guerrillas, a senior security source said on Tuesday.*
> 
> The remarks by the Israeli source, who declined to be identified because Israel has not officially confirmed it carried out the strike, appeared aimed at containing any escalation with Iran or the Lebanese Hezbollah guerrilla group.



Israel didn't target Iranian general in strike: source| Reuters



Tehran Threatens to Open the Golan Front in Response to Israeli Strike | Al Akhbar English




PathfinderPlatoon said:


> What is Iran doing in the Golan? why do you think the *rafidah* have a right to set up camp in Israel's back garden?


Now it's obvious who is hiding behind those flags. Why ashamed?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

PathfinderPlatoon said:


> Ashamed?
> 
> He who has terrorists as their profile picture should be the one ashamed.
> 
> Luckily he's been sent where he belongs. To hell with his father.



You don't get to decide who goes to hell or not. Too bad for you.

You consider them terrorists, I consider Israeli soldiers as terrorists, let's just stop at that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@Serpentine 

Hezbollah should be prepared for worst case scenario. There are suspicious things going on. Israeli government just ended cabinet meeting which is only done when they consider military campaigns. Also recently they declared extra 'security' measures in north. And much armor/tanks are being moved to the north. 

It may seem like general measures but you never know what they're planning. And if something happens it will be similar to their attack on Gaza in the summer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Falcon29 said:


> @Serpentine
> 
> Hezbollah should be prepared for worst case scenario. There are suspicious things going on. Israeli government just ended cabinet meeting which is only done when they consider military campaigns. Also recently they declared extra 'security' measures in north. And much armor/tanks are being moved to the north.
> 
> It may seem like general measures but you never know what they're planning. And if something happens it will be similar to their attack on Gaza in the summer.



If Nutjobyahu starts another war, it'll be his end. A new war with Hezbollah started by Israel itself is so stupid and disastrous that it may lead to killing of Netanyahu by Israelis themselves. Just to let you know how it can affect Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> If Nutjobyahu starts another war, it'll be his end. A new war with Hezbollah started by Israel itself is so stupid and disastrous that it may lead to killing of Netanyahu by Israelis themselves. Just to let you know how it can affect Israel.



Take it easy Serpentine. I have never seen you go full retards like this. 
Chill out man ...


----------



## Falcon29

Serpentine said:


> If Nutjobyahu starts another war, it'll be his end. A new war with Hezbollah started by Israel itself is so stupid and disastrous that it may lead to killing of Netanyahu by Israelis themselves. Just to let you know how it can affect Israel.



I believe Israel exaggerates Hezbollahs armed strength. I don't think they have more than 35k rockets. And now Israel is deploying new missile defense systems for the higher grade weapons. If Hezbollah is able to penetrate them then it will big consqeunces for Netanyahu. And likely he will try making it war of attrition.


----------



## Falcon29

Israeli warplanes reported over Lebanese airspace as we speak....

.....

An hour ago they were over Gaza skies but that is their regular Tuesday training they cross Gaza coast


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> Take it easy Serpentine. I have never seen you go full retards like this.
> Chill out man ...


Talk about going full retard:



rmi5 said:


> The below* sons of bi***es* are sent to hell:
> ​





rmi5 said:


> In addition to those 6 persons, some sources have reported that Iranian Al-Tabatabai, and two others are also killed. Some others reported that these *3 goons *are wounded. Anyway, It was a very strong response to non-senses of Hasan Nasrallah in less than 48 hours.





rmi5 said:


> The extent of crimes of Hizballah is hard to explain. Israel is doing a favor for human beings by *removing these scums.*



If you consider them as terrorists, I don't know why I can't consider IDF soldiers as terrorists. You are not the only one who gets to 'choose' who the terrorists are. Yes I do consider your beloved Israeli soldiers as terrorists.



Falcon29 said:


> I believe Israel exaggerates Hezbollahs armed strength. I don't think they have more than 35k rockets. And now Israel is deploying new missile defense systems for the higher grade weapons. If Hezbollah is able to penetrate them then it will big consqeunces for Netanyahu. And likely he will try making it war of attrition.



Yes Israel exaggerates it to milk more western countries, that's for sure. But it's not all exaggerated, you'll know that if they are stupid enough to start a war. Israel has too much to lose here, they have spent billions to 'import Jews' from other countries to officially make Israel a Jewish state, a massive demographic assimilation, they can't afford to have their important infrastructures and population centers destroyed by powerful missiles, and also flux of immigrants who'll prefer to leave to their original homelands rather than staying in shelters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

Serpentine said:


> Talk about going full retard:
> If you consider them as terrorists, I don't know why I can't consider IDF soldiers as terrorists. You are not the only one who gets to 'choose' who the terrorists are. Yes I do consider your beloved Israeli soldiers as terrorists.


I read once a discussion on terrorism by lawyers specializing in International Law,
and according to that, uniformed soldiers can never be considered terrorist,
but possibly war criminals.
Also persons acting on the behalf of a state cannot be terrorists.

Hezbollah can be considered terrorists, but not the Iranian officers.
A helicopter crew attacking a convoy, thus are not terrorists.

The Israeli team that went to Lebanon, dressed in civilian clothes some 20 years ago,
were not acting within military law, and could have been tried as spies,
If caught, they would not get any protection by the Geneva Convention.
Still would not be terrorists.


----------



## Azizam

Serpentine said:


> If Nutjobyahu starts another war, it'll be his





Serpentine said:


> Talk about going full retard:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you consider them as terrorists, I don't know why I can't consider IDF soldiers as terrorists. You are not the only one who gets to 'choose' who the terrorists are. Yes I do consider your beloved Israeli soldiers as terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Israel exaggerates it to milk more western countries, that's for sure. But it's not all exaggerated, you'll know that if they are stupid enough to start a war. *Israel has too much to lose here, they have spent billions to 'import Jews' from other countries to officially make Israel a Jewish state, a massive demographic assimilation, they can't afford to have their important infrastructures and population centers destroyed by powerful missiles, and also flux of immigrants who'll prefer to leave to their original homelands rather than staying in shelters.*


With the blessing of almighty keyboard!


----------



## Syrian Lion

PathfinderPlatoon said:


> What is Iran doing in the Golan? why do you think the rafidah have a right to set up camp in Israel's back garden?
> 
> Under the agreements with Syria, the Golan must not have armed terrorist groups in it. The Iranian terrorists do not have any right to be there and were dealt with before they could attack Israel (which is what they were planning)
> 
> They wanted to use the Golan to attack Israel so that Israel's retaliation would not be against Lebanon.
> 
> This plan was foiled by the elimination of terrorists which was entirely legal in keeping with the agreements signed in 1973.


is the 1974 UN ceasefire is legal when it comes to Israel attacking Syria multiple times? Israel violated that agreement many times..

plus Iran has every right to be in Syria to advise Syria military, don't forget Iran and Syria share mutual defence agreement, that means both country's military are in both countries...


----------



## Muawiya12

al-Hasani said:


> Of course since they were busy with their drug trade and busy aiding a genocidal maniac that carpets bombs "his" country on a daily basis. All because the fake wannabe Arab Mullah's in Iran told them so.
> 
> This is the terrorist that most patriotic Lebanese want dead. Including many Shias in Lebanon who are sick and tired of the terrorist group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not an inch of holy Arab land will ever become Iranian.
> 
> On the other hand Nasrallah has this to say about Iran and Iranians;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brother @Halimi a Lebanese user can tell more. @Muawiya12 too.


thank u brother for mentioning me ... this 7asan naser lat is a demonic frikin maniac who loves to slaughter his own youth before others ... me as lebanese i wish he was among the bastards that died in kounaitra ... less sectarian shia lebanese and iranian to worry about .... they are frikin nasty and irresponsible ... GOD knows what they will do in the south borders ...



Serpentine said:


> You don't get to decide who goes to hell or not. Too bad for you.
> 
> You consider them terrorists, I consider Israeli soldiers as terrorists, let's just stop at that.


he is a terrorist and he is in fact with his father burning in hell inshala ... he who kills innocent Syrians will be sent to hel inshala not only Syrians ... he who kills any person without right will be burning in hell ... if u love them so much pray to Allah to send u to them which is in hell



Syrian Lion said:


> is the 1974 UN ceasefire is legal when it comes to Israel attacking Syria multiple times? Israel violated that agreement many times..
> 
> plus Iran has every right to be in Syria to advise Syria military, don't forget Iran and Syria share mutual defence agreement, that means both country's military are in both countries...


u will respond in the right time as always ... Allah ya5dak w ya5od ra2isak w y8ame2 la abu hafez ... 5rabto el balad ... w 3a fekra y8ame2 la antoun s3ade kaman ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

irony here is that Iran and Hezbollah are anti ISIS so israel just helped ISIS, Nusra and all those other whacko groups

we know where they stand

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muawiya12

rmi5 said:


> Take it easy Serpentine. I have never seen you go full retards like this.
> Chill out man ...


he cannot help it .... hes sooo sad he lost some bastards in syria ... hes with his 5amene2i (may Allah curses him) thinking what might be the response to this tragedy .... they might go crawling to Jerusalem like they crawl like idiots to karbala ... and najaf ... may Allah curse them all ... rawafed ....

these iranians bastards are everywhere ... they are in syria ... yemen ... iraq ... frkin everywhere ... where they are lies destruction ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> irony here is that Iran and Hezbollah are anti ISIS so israel just helped ISIS, Nusra and all those other whacko groups
> 
> we know where they stand


and funny thing is that Nusra is right next to them , yet they haven't touched them... oh wait Nusra and F$A are Israel's own terrorists fighters...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muawiya12

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> irony here is that Iran and Hezbollah are anti ISIS so israel just helped ISIS, Nusra and all those other whacko groups
> 
> we know where they stand


are u high or something ? ... or just watching some soap operas ? ...


----------



## SALMAN F

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> irony here is that Iran and Hezbollah are anti ISIS so israel just helped ISIS, Nusra and all those other whacko groups
> 
> we know where they stand


Al nusra denied the israeli air strike they claim that they who killed Hezbollah members and iranian general


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Mosamania said:


> Good Riddance, may the rest of Hizbis follow them to the deepest depths of hell where they belong.



they survived a semi conventional war against israel in 2006...i dont think they'll be going anywhere anytime soon, their stocks are far from depleted as per neutral sources and they have no shortage of manpower it seems



Muawiya12 said:


> are u high or something ? ... or just watching some soap operas ? ...



seems you've been eating too much halawa and not following the news close enough

nusra fighters even receive medical help in israel - FYI



SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Al nusra denied the israeli air strike they claim that they who killed Hezbollah members and iranian general



of course they would - because we all know they have armed gunships

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muawiya12

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> they survived a semi conventional war against israel in 2006...i dont think they'll be going anywhere anytime soon, their stocks are far from depleted as per neutral sources and they have no shortage of manpower it seems
> 
> 
> 
> seems you've been eating too much halawa and not following the news close enough
> 
> nusra fighters even receive medical help in israel - FYI
> 
> 
> 
> of course they would - because we all know they have armed gunships


lol so funny ... halawa .. u don't even know how it tastes .. and if u do ... good for u ... u know what abt the ongoing treatment in the iIsraelihospitals ... whats the prob ? more than that ... post pics of members of these groups and prove that they are being treated ... more than that .. even if u do ... where is the prob ? its for humanitarian purposes ... they are not taking weapons from them ... or do they ? have u heard of IRANGATE ...? google it ignorant



Abu Zolfiqar said:


> they survived a semi conventional war against israel in 2006...i dont think they'll be going anywhere anytime soon, their stocks are far from depleted as per neutral sources and they have no shortage of manpower it seems
> 
> 
> 
> seems you've been eating too much halawa and not following the news close enough
> 
> nusra fighters even receive medical help in israel - FYI
> 
> 
> 
> of course they would - because we all know they have armed gunships


one more thing u piece of ignorant ... if u side with the Syrian regime which is ur right of course .. pray to Allah to send u with bashar to where his father is burning now ... it seems u need some sun lights .... ignorance as it stands ... fully stands in ur mind ... jog on u little


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Natan said:


> So, no 600kg warheads anytime soon?
> 
> Boring...
> 
> Gotta kill more Hezzies and IRGC officers next time.



you seem to have some Muslim supporters on this forum

kinda ties in well with what others are saying here...you have your fair share of puppets willing to do your work for you; question is - will they succeed (in the end)

i guess only time will tell



500 said:


> They literally asked US to bomb Iran, something what Israel never did.



then what was all this drama about 









Muawiya12 said:


> lol so funny ... halawa .. u don't even know how it tastes ..



i had some in Beirut in 2004....so yes, I do actually. 

(i liked it)




> u know what abt the ongoing treatment in the iIsraelihospitals ... whats the prob ?



900+ Lebanese were killed in 2006, majority of them civilians.......surprised you're such an apologist for the israeli govt. Are you working for them by any chance 

Exclusive: Israel Is Tending to Wounded Syrian Rebels | Foreign Policy

what was initially an internal affair of SYRIA (for Syrians to decide) certain countries with a nefarious agenda (to weaken Syria) have taken sides....sides with some dangerous people who aren't exactly "nation builders" or revolutionaries





> more than that ... post pics of members of these groups and prove that they are being treated ...



or video

IDF medics seen treating Syrian rebels in new video | The Times of Israel




> more than that .. even if u do ... where is the prob ? its for humanitarian purposes ... they are not taking weapons from them ... or do they ? have u heard of IRANGATE ...?



if that were the case then why are they so selective about who they are "humanitarian" too 



> if u side with the Syrian regime which is ur right of course .. pray to Allah to send u with bashar to where his father is burning now ... it seems u need some sun lights .... ignorance as it stands ... fully stands in ur mind ...



I'm not siding with anyone ya GHAAAABI...where i am there's plenty of sunlight but thanks.....what i wont do is support puppets who want to take Syria (an ancient country) back into the stone age. I've seen enough "rebels" propaganda videos and their disgusting behaviour and their war crimes to know that one side is 'bad' and the other is SADISTIC/SAVAGE

there cause would maybe make more sense if ALL the fighters were actually from Syria 

(i met a Libyan diplomat in Washington DC just after the fall of Qaddafi....one of their diplomatic missions was @ the Watergate...we smoked a couple cigs together and he told me flatly and outright that EU/US-backed fighters were now going to Syria)



> google it ignorant





> jog on u little



seems i'm debating with a school-boy....be a man and debate like one, otherwise go back to mommy's bosom for some nurturing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muawiya12

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> you seem to have some Muslim supporters on this forum
> 
> kinda ties in well with what others are saying here...you have your fair share of puppets willing to do your work for you; question is - will they succeed (in the end)
> 
> i guess only time will tell
> 
> 
> 
> then what was all this drama about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i had some in Beirut in 2004....so yes, I do actually.
> 
> (i liked it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 900+ Lebanese were killed in 2006, majority of them civilians.......surprised you're such an apologist for the israeli govt. Are you working for them by any chance
> 
> Exclusive: Israel Is Tending to Wounded Syrian Rebels | Foreign Policy
> 
> what was initially an internal affair of SYRIA (for Syrians to decide) certain countries with a nefarious agenda (to weaken Syria) have taken sides....sides with some dangerous people who aren't exactly "nation builders" or revolutionaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or video
> 
> IDF medics seen treating Syrian rebels in new video | The Times of Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if that were the case then why are they so selective about who they are "humanitarian" too
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not siding with anyone ya GHAAAABI...where i am there's plenty of sunlight but thanks.....what i wont do is support puppets who want to take Syria (an ancient country) back into the stone age. I've seen enough "rebels" propaganda videos and their disgusting behaviour and their war crimes to know that one side is 'bad' and the other is SADISTIC/SAVAGE
> 
> there cause would maybe make more sense if ALL the fighters were actually from Syria
> 
> (i met a Libyan diplomat in Washington DC just after the fall of Qaddafi....one of their diplomatic missions was @ the Watergate...we smoked a couple cigs together and he told me flatly and outright that EU/US-backed fighters were now going to Syria)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seems i'm debating with a school-boy....be a man and debate like one, otherwise go back to mommy's bosom for some nurturing


I just love and love debating lowlifers like u ... 

1st- abt the halawa .. i said if u did taste it .. then good for u .. so read my post ... i didnt ask u when and where have u tasted it ... couldnt care less 

2nd- its good u posted the vid .. so u would make a fool of urself ... ur doing my job now mate ... i was supposewd to make a fool out of u ... here is the thing ... as i said its for humanitarian purposes ... so the fact is ... the Israeli patrol spotted Syrian rebels INJURED ... so to secure their territory (borders) they decided to bring these 3 people to interrogate and in the process they have treated them which is normal ... BTW ignorant even the Jews have more empathy than that bloodsucker bashar assad and his family .. so in that case its was rebels and if it was syrian army soldiers they would have done the same thing ... i am not call for u to be banned cuz u posted a vid with blood and maybe dead people but i am gonna play along ur ignorant mind ... so did u see any assistance in terms of military and logistically being offered ... and even if they do .. i wouldnt mind if its against the syrian regime ... 

3rd- u said "900+ Lebanese were killed in 2006, majority of them civilians" actually its more and FYI ignorant .. hezb lat was hiding (or still) hiding his rockets launchers between civilians so its normal that the isaeli when they respond they are gonna hit civilians ... and BTW these civilians hate the rest of the lebanese population (or sunnis to be precise ) so u get the point no ? 

4th- u said "what was initially an internal affair of SYRIA (for Syrians to decide) certain countries with a nefarious agenda (to weaken Syria) have taken sides....sides with some dangerous people who aren't exactly "nation builders" or revolutionaries" speak of the iranians , russians , afghans , iraqis (all shias) ... so what is the point u ignorant ?

5th- thank u for calling me GHAAABI and citing my MOM ... it shows whos the school boy here ... well its u apparently ... BTW ignorant abt the levant countries u dont even know the history so why making a fool out of urself AGAIN by saying "who want to take Syria (an ancient country) back into the stone age." deal with ur shit in **** 1st ignorant ... 

last but not least dont try to be smart cuz people will laugh at u ... PEACE to u ... u need it bro ... jog on u ignorant



Abu Zolfiqar said:


> you seem to have some Muslim supporters on this forum
> 
> kinda ties in well with what others are saying here...you have your fair share of puppets willing to do your work for you; question is - will they succeed (in the end)
> 
> i guess only time will tell
> 
> 
> 
> then what was all this drama about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i had some in Beirut in 2004....so yes, I do actually.
> 
> (i liked it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 900+ Lebanese were killed in 2006, majority of them civilians.......surprised you're such an apologist for the israeli govt. Are you working for them by any chance
> 
> Exclusive: Israel Is Tending to Wounded Syrian Rebels | Foreign Policy
> 
> what was initially an internal affair of SYRIA (for Syrians to decide) certain countries with a nefarious agenda (to weaken Syria) have taken sides....sides with some dangerous people who aren't exactly "nation builders" or revolutionaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or video
> 
> IDF medics seen treating Syrian rebels in new video | The Times of Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if that were the case then why are they so selective about who they are "humanitarian" too
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not siding with anyone ya GHAAAABI...where i am there's plenty of sunlight but thanks.....what i wont do is support puppets who want to take Syria (an ancient country) back into the stone age. I've seen enough "rebels" propaganda videos and their disgusting behaviour and their war crimes to know that one side is 'bad' and the other is SADISTIC/SAVAGE
> 
> there cause would maybe make more sense if ALL the fighters were actually from Syria
> 
> (i met a Libyan diplomat in Washington DC just after the fall of Qaddafi....one of their diplomatic missions was @ the Watergate...we smoked a couple cigs together and he told me flatly and outright that EU/US-backed fighters were now going to Syria)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seems i'm debating with a school-boy....be a man and debate like one, otherwise go back to mommy's bosom for some nurturing


do u know that IRAN bought weapons from ISRAEL ? told u mate .. google it ... IDIOT


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> isreal choose the right time to strike
> hezbolah is fighting in syria
> iran in the middle of negotiations with the west and their economy is under pressure because of lower oil prices
> there are some who hate hazoblah and some dont but there is fact isreali air strikes in syria sudan lebnon and before iraq we cant have peace while they bombing other nations whenever they want



simply put....Hezbollah is in a situation where it needs to decide which fight to fight and when....at the same time, no response after such an audacious and symbolic attack - they would look weak



Muawiya12 said:


> I just love and love debating lowlifers like u ...



you just typed out an essay with nothing but garbage....this isn't even a debate. A debate requires TWO sides.




> 2nd- its good u posted the vid .. so u would make a fool of urself ... ur doing my job now mate



you asked for picture proof, i gave you a link with an article and video...I'm not doing any job for you "mate" I'm just proving that you're mentally retarded and dont know how to use something called Google



> as i said its for humanitarian purposes ... so the fact is ... the Israeli patrol spotted Syrian rebels INJURED ... so to secure their territory (borders) they decided to bring these 3 people to interrogate and in the process they have treated them which is normal



you'd probably sell your own honour to the people who destroyed much of your country in 2006....but i guess it had no effect on you - sitting thousands of Km away in Canada 

Lebanon has a sad history of having people like you siding with the people who love to see your country and the region in civil war



> i am not call for u to be banned cuz u posted a vid with blood and maybe dead people



i'm a senior member of this forum and some of the Mods here I am on a first-name basis with...2inta meen yalla 

you may as well try at least, bro. I'll even report myself 




> but i am gonna play along ur ignorant mind ... so did u see any assistance in terms of military and logistically being offered ... and even if they do .. i wouldnt mind if its against the syrian regime



you seem to be on the losing side, hence your strong emotions




> 3rd- u said "900+ Lebanese were killed in 2006, majority of them civilians" actually its more and FYI ignorant .. hezb lat was hiding (or still) hiding his rockets launchers between civilians so its normal that the isaeli when they respond they are gonna hit civilians ... and BTW these civilians hate the rest of the lebanese population (or sunnis to be precise ) so u get the point no ?



i could care less about the internal rivalries.....I think Lebanese should be united, especially when under attack. Not be pussies and apologists like you



> 4th- u said "what was initially an internal affair of SYRIA (for Syrians to decide) certain countries with a nefarious agenda (to weaken Syria) have taken sides....sides with some dangerous people who aren't exactly "nation builders" or revolutionaries" speak of the iranians , russians , afghans , iraqis (all shias) ... so what is the point u ignorant ?



are you Syrian? Seems the few Syrians we have on this forum don't agree with you. I'll leave you to debate with them on tht.




> 5th- thank u for calling me GHAAABI and citing my MOM



عفوا يا خول



> BTW ignorant abt the levant countries u dont even know the history so why making a fool out of urself AGAIN by saying "who want to take Syria (an ancient country) back into the stone age."



i've read several books on the region during my free time and I know more about the history of not just Syria and Libnan but also Iraq more than you ever will. I'm not a scholar on the region though and never claimed to be one. But I know more than what some fat pampered burger boy in Canada knows 




> do u know that IRAN bought weapons from ISRAEL ? told u mate .. google it ... IDIOT



i know about the Iran-Contra affair; happened in 1986 - well before you were born and shitting in your undies. I dont need to google it. israel's involvement in the affair only became evident when -following an inquiry using the Freedom For Information Act - a report was released. That was 4 years ago. That's a fact, go learn your facts first.

if only Google could give you a brain, it would be doing more service to humanity than its already doing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> simply put....Hezbollah is in a situation where it needs to decide which fight to fight and when....at the same time, no response after such an audacious and symbolic attack - they would look weak


no need for a direct response... what they need to do is take over all the Israel's forces (Nusra and F$A) in Golan on the Syrian side, the F$A and Nusra bases there and etc.. that will be an indirect response... and puts more pressure...

and ignore that kid... no need to reply to his post, his a troll, he loves seeing his own country invaded by Israel... so what do you think his opinion on Syria would be... if he doesn't love his own country there is no good from him...


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Syrian Lion said:


> no need for a direct response... what they need to do is take over all the Israel's forces (Nusra and F$A) in Golan on the Syrian side, the F$A and Nusra bases there and etc.. that will be an indirect response... and puts more pressure...



the problem now is that the "opposition" is divided....there are many camps each with their own objectives

ultimately the military option alone wont work since there seems to be no shortage of "jihadis" in that region. Unfortunately the west is adding fuel to the fire and paying for it as we saw in Paris.


----------



## Syrian Lion

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> the problem now is that the "opposition" is divided....there are many camps each with their own objectives
> 
> ultimately the military option alone wont work since there seems to be no shortage of "jihadis" in that region. Unfortunately the west is adding fuel to the fire and paying for it as we saw in Paris.


tell you what, the so called "opposition" are all united on one thing, serving the west and Israel.. you have them celebrating each time Israeli air force comes to their rescue... and now USA is training them to make sure they fight for Israel good... 
the best way to deal with Israel aggression and attacks on Syria is to end their proxy... F$A is doing Israel jobs starting with destroying the country and its institution to assassinations of scientists and academics and much more...

the west job is to make sure the region burns all for Israel...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Syrian Lion said:


> tell you what, the so called "opposition" are all united on one thing, serving the west and Israel.. you have them celebrating each time Israeli air force comes to their rescue... and now USA is training them to make sure they fight for Israel good...
> the best way to deal with Israel aggression and attacks on Syria is to end their proxy... F$A is doing Israel jobs starting with destroying the country and its institution to assassinations of scientists and academics and much more...
> 
> the west job is to make sure the region burns all for Israel...



not to mention destruction of holy sites and places of archaeological importance....something which makes my blood boil

I dont think the leader of Syria is a saint....I've heard of war crimes committed by them as well, some hard to forgive. But my feeling is that the history books will be easier on him than they would be on these lizard-eaters whose aim is to destroy not just Syria but the region.


----------



## Syrian Lion

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> not to mention destruction of holy sites and places of archaeological importance....something which makes my blood boil
> 
> I dont think the leader of Syria is a saint....I've heard of war crimes committed by them as well, some hard to forgive. But my feeling is that the history books will be easier on him than they would be on these lizard-eaters whose aim is to destroy not just Syria but the region.


Alasad is a human, and yes he made so many mistakes before and during this war... but overall, if you want to compare him to the F$A terrorists, all you have to do is look at Syria 2010 and Syria currently.. 
and this is not about Alasad... this is about destroying the country as a whole... the west adding oil to the fire it started in Iraq with the sectarian war and etc...


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Muawiya12 said:


> are u high or something ? ... or just watching some soap operas ? ...



you asked me if i was high or watching soap operas but now admit that israel provides assistance to ISIS/FSA/nusra types

you just lost your own argument due to your own posts


lama tib2a ragil itkalim....but im sure you'll keep barking anyways. Jahhil



Syrian Lion said:


> Alasad is a human, and yes he made so many mistakes before and during this war... but overall, if you want to compare him to the F$A terrorists, all you have to do is look at Syria 2010 and Syria currently..
> and this is not about Alasad... this is about destroying the country as a whole... the west adding oil to the fire it started in Iraq with the sectarian war and etc...



I agree with you there. As a Pakistani and friend of Syria I pray for Syria's victory against terrorism. These are the same types of rats we are fighting

The sectarian side of the conflict is where the real threat lies. Syrians must unite regardless of religious sect groups; but then again my words wont immediately change things on the ground (wish they could)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## $@rJen

good strike.... let the terrorists rot in hell


----------



## Syrian Lion

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> I agree with you there. As a Pakistani and friend of Syria I pray for Syria's victory against terrorism. These are the same types of rats we are fighting


Insha'Allah brother, peace will be restored to Syria, and Insha'Allah peace will prosper in Pakistan...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Syrian Lion said:


> Insha'Allah brother, peace will be restored to Syria, and Insha'Allah peace will prosper in Pakistan...



Insha Allah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muawiya12

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> simply put....Hezbollah is in a situation where it needs to decide which fight to fight and when....at the same time, no response after such an audacious and symbolic attack - they would look weak
> 
> 
> 
> you just typed out an essay with nothing but garbage....this isn't even a debate. A debate requires TWO sides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you asked for picture proof, i gave you a link with an article and video...I'm not doing any job for you "mate" I'm just proving that you're mentally retarded and dont know how to use something called Google
> 
> 
> 
> you'd probably sell your own honour to the people who destroyed much of your country in 2006....but i guess it had no effect on you - sitting thousands of Km away in Canada
> 
> Lebanon has a sad history of having people like you siding with the people who love to see your country and the region in civil war
> 
> 
> 
> i'm a senior member of this forum and some of the Mods here I am on a first-name basis with...2inta meen yalla
> 
> you may as well try at least, bro. I'll even report myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you seem to be on the losing side, hence your strong emotions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i could care less about the internal rivalries.....I think Lebanese should be united, especially when under attack. Not be pussies and apologists like you
> 
> 
> 
> are you Syrian? Seems the few Syrians we have on this forum don't agree with you. I'll leave you to debate with them on tht.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> عفوا يا خول
> 
> 
> 
> i've read several books on the region during my free time and I know more about the history of not just Syria and Libnan but also Iraq more than you ever will. I'm not a scholar on the region though and never claimed to be one. But I know more than what some fat pampered burger boy in Canada knows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know about the Iran-Contra affair; happened in 1986 - well before you were born and shitting in your undies. I dont need to google it.
> 
> if only Google could give you a brain, it would be doing more service to humanity than its already doing.




OK here we go again ... one of the show off wants to have a go at me ... sorry one of the lowlifers ... 

1- maybe its a garbage but u read it as well .. so that garbage caught ur attention ... 

2- i meant ur doing my job of making u look like a fool ... u seem u need some courses 

3- i woulnt sell my honor .. but to be honest i would sell the south and give it to israel ... and by the way there is no country called lebanon ... its the Levant ... 

4- how ur proving me as retarded and where u saw my deficiency in using GOOGLE ? 

5- i couldnt care less if ur a mod .. that even shows that u have so much tolerance ... and i was just citing the rules which i beleive u should know them cuz ur a mod ... and if ur showing off cuz ur a mod ... so i dont think u are humble enough to be a mod ...so jog on again mate 

6- of course i have strong emotions cuz i see my people being butchered by a blood thirst maniac .. u would feel feel the same thing if u have the same shit in **** right .... ? 

7- u can wish whatever u want for leb its ur opinion ... and answering ur question i am muslim arab so when we have a situation like the one in syria all boundaries and frontiers fall and the unity of islam rises among muslims so yeah i am syrian and lebanese and Palestinian and etc etc 

8- i like ur prejudgment abt me staying in CANADA every time u want to name me names ... im sure u have more than that ... u can do it lowlifer **** ... and abt the region u still dont know the essence ... u read some books maybe ur will from good will hunting ? ... 

9- i was giving u some insight on how to make searches so i think u are a bit bitter here ... go to INDIA they will know what to do with u ... lol ahahahahahahah once again piss off and jog on low lifer **** u aint worth the words ... and btw if u want to write in arabic make sure to write properly or use google translate ... PEACE



Abu Zolfiqar said:


> you asked me if i was high or watching soap operas but now admit that israel provides assistance to ISIS/FSA/nusra types
> 
> you just lost your own argument due to your own posts
> 
> 
> lama tib2a ragil itkalim....but im sure you'll keep barking anyways. Jahhil
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you there. As a Pakistani and friend of Syria I pray for Syria's victory against terrorism. These are the same types of rats we are fighting
> 
> The sectarian side of the conflict is where the real threat lies. Syrians must unite regardless of religious sect groups; but then again my words wont immediately change things on the ground (wish they could)



thanks again for the kind words ... u know what every time i try to debate a person that stands by the regime ... i have to be like this ... so if ur are so childish to make me lose an argument maybe this is not the right place for u ... i am not gonna point u when u lose an argument but i will point at ur ignorance for defending a regime that have done enough to its people ... maybe u wish the same thing to happen in **** no ? may Allah gives u enlightenment .. cuz u need it my friend


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Muawiya12 said:


> 3- i woulnt sell my honor .. but to be honest i would sell the south and give it to israel ... and by the way there is no country called lebanon ... its the Levant ...



Oh hey! Thanks for your honesty - we know where you and your ISIS/FSA/nusra buddies stand. 

I guess Libnan or the Levent is lucky you are sitting in Canada.....the west and your israeli buddies may view people like you as assets today but you could be sitting on the wrong side of an interrogation-room tomorrow when you are no longer needed. Have fun with that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muawiya12

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> Oh hey! Thanks for your honesty - we know where you and your ISIS/FSA/nusra buddies stand.
> 
> I guess Libnan or the Levent is lucky you are sitting in Canada.....the west and your israeli buddies may view people like you as assets today but you could be sitting on the wrong side of an interrogation-room tomorrow when you are no longer needed. Have fun with that.



looooooll thanks for the reply man ... i put that comment as a bait and u fell for it ... its not i dont confirm it ... i do .. i said it ... the thing is why would i wish to sell it ? its bcz of the good riddences we are gonna get ... we give them hizb lat to fight with at side and keep lebanon or the SUNNI LEVANT at peace ... thats why ur mind would not comprehend it ... even tho ur a mod ... well to hell with u fi ur a mod ... we have a saying "the caravan keeps marching and the dogs (lowlifers) keep barking" keep showing urself as a fool and stupid and idiot u MOD ... fk that shit ... a bitter mod ... u know what go to india as i said ... theyll know what to do with u ... hypocrite ....



Abu Zolfiqar said:


> Oh hey! Thanks for your honesty - we know where you and your ISIS/FSA/nusra buddies stand.
> 
> I guess Libnan or the Levent is lucky you are sitting in Canada.....the west and your israeli buddies may view people like you as assets today but you could be sitting on the wrong side of an interrogation-room tomorrow when you are no longer needed. Have fun with that.


my friend ... i am gonna give a piece of advice ... the situation in syria is beyond ur reach ... stay in the local affairs .. cuz the more u post stuff abt it ... the more u look stupid and ignorant .... and fool ... PEACE


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

Syrian Lion said:


> Insha'Allah brother, peace will be restored to Syria, and Insha'Allah peace will prosper in Pakistan...



Amen

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahiska

Peace will not be restored in Syria for a long time.....
There is a higher percentage that Israel takes more parts of Syria (Not like i have something against it)


----------



## Zarrar Alvi

Serpentine said:


> Jihad Mughniyah, son of Imad Mughnyah is martyred in another usual cowardice Israeli attack.
> May he rest in peace.
> 
> There will be answers to this terrorist attack by terrorist state of Israel, expect some Israeli soldiers to 'blow up' for no reason. If this leads to a major war, Israel is doomed.
> 
> Expect missiles with 600kg warheads on Tel-Aviv and Haifa, man that'd be a scene I'll never miss to watch.


wake me up when this really happens iran cant control sistan baluchistan and dreaming of conquering the arab land


----------



## Falcon29

@Serpentine

Car bomb explosion in tel Aviv injures 18. One critically injured. Right now it seems like Israeli drug mob violence. But I don't want to rule out potential response yet.


EDIT: 18 year old was victim of assassination attempt. Related to drug mobs in Israel.


----------



## haviZsultan

Why is hezbollah destroying its reputation by supporting a regime that is arguably killing its own people? I had a lot of respect for Hezbollah and its successful fight against Israel... which did unfortunately result in immense casualties but I don't see how supporting the Assad regime in Syria which has taken actions detrimental to the lives of thousands of Syrians solves anything. 

Iran too should not affiliate itself with such groups. There are better opportunities to protect Shias or as they say muslims around the world. I respected Assad too once but not until he began massacring his own people. 

I would advise everyone to read arab tyrants manual by Iyad El Baghdadi. Arab regimes have often paid no heed to democracy and I believe there are other regimes (Ig Bahrain or Yemen) which are capable of such actions too. Lets not forget that 200000 syrians have died because of Asad's arogance and the 'ISIS's evil.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

@ResurgentIran 

-Israel army tells northern residents to lock their selves in homes due to fear of inflitration on northern border....

......

Could be false alarm or could be army testing residents for future incidnets

....................

Possible security incident in north, roads closed - Israel News, Ynetnews

A number of roads were closed Sunday evening amid a possible security incident along Israel's northern border. The news comes after an attack attributed to Israel killed a top Iranian general and members of Hezbollah in Syria. 

...............


----------



## Syrian Lion

haviZsultan said:


> Why is hezbollah destroying its reputation by supporting a regime that is arguably killing its own people? I had a lot of respect for Hezbollah and its successful fight against Israel... which did unfortunately result in immense casualties but I don't see how supporting the Assad regime in Syria which has taken actions detrimental to the lives of thousands of Syrians solves anything.
> 
> Iran too should not affiliate itself with such groups. There are better opportunities to protect Shias or as they say muslims around the world. I respected Assad too once but not until he began massacring his own people.
> 
> I would advise everyone to read arab tyrants manual by Iyad El Baghdadi. Arab regimes have often paid no heed to democracy and I believe there are other regimes (Ig Bahrain or Yemen) which are capable of such actions too. Lets not forget that 200000 syrians have died because of Asad's arogance and the 'ISIS's evil.


why are you blaming Alasad for all this war and bloodshed, Bashar Alasad was in power since 2000, and there wasn't any war or bloodshed until the west with their puppets supported the F$A terrorists... all this bloodshed is because of the F$A terrorists group... Syrian army has the right to fight terrorism wherever it is found in Syria, heck other nations invaded countries under the name fighting terrorism... and if F$A terrorists cared about civilian lives and Syria, they would have stayed away from the cities and made and fought in Syria's large desert, mountains and etc... but instead F$A terrorists are using civilians as shields and they kill them just to blame the Syrian army..

and trust me if Syrians wanted Alasad gone, he would have been gone long time ago...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Two rockets fired from Syria at Israel, IDF returns fire - Israel News, Ynetnews

.......

Return fire my ... you aggressors.

.....

Could be stray fire.

.....

Looks like 3 rockets. One picture indicates it hit near military outpost .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

.................

*Israeli sources*: Israeli soldier commits suicide in North

*Maariv:* Israeli military sources assert that Hezbollah members were behind morning shelling in Golan

*Walaa!(Hebrew): *Israeli security source: Hezbollah fired rockets and we are 'studying/looking at options for response'

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@1000 @Kasra-Prophecy @Serpentine @haman10 

Israel said it responded earlier with 20 artillery shells fired. 

Just recently it has launched multiple air strikes on Syria though. 

And Palestinian media says sirens heard again in Golan but no stated reason for it yet.

.....

Israeli air strikes on 90th Syrian brigade in Quintera 

.......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

Falcon29 said:


> .....
> 
> Israeli air strikes on 90th Syrian brigade in Quintera
> 
> .......



Again an airstrike on SAA, yet people keep coming with the conspiracy theories that SAA-Israel are allies, let's say FSA are instead.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

1000 said:


> Again an airstrike on SAA, yet people keep coming with the conspiracy theories that SAA-Israel are allies, let's say FSA are instead.



It seems like Syria or Hezbollah are lighting it up. Sirens in Golan came first. Then air strikes on assets of 90th brigade. And right after more sirens in Golan and near Hebron.

Now it has ended. Air strikes occured in Quinetra and Israel says two rockets fired.

........

Israeli Channel 7 says no explosions or rocket stroke heard after sirens

.........

May be another provocation by Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

1000 said:


> Again an airstrike on SAA, yet people keep coming with the conspiracy theories that SAA-Israel are allies, let's say FSA are instead.


Who said that alqaeda doesn't have air force? Israel its air force...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

@1000 

I'm about to throw up reading comments on Al-Arabiya. They made post related to what just happened. All comments = مسرحية

Arabic word for show/act implying it's fake between the two to get Arabs to believe they're enemies 

And then pure mockery of Iran/Hezbollah even though they did respond....

Arab logic went down drain.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 1000

Falcon29 said:


> @1000
> 
> I'm about to throw up reading comments on Al-Arabiya. They made post related to what just happened. All comments = مسرحية
> 
> Arabic word for show/act implying it's fake between the two to get Arabs to believe they're enemies
> 
> And then pure mockery of Iran/Hezbollah even though they did respond....
> 
> Arab logic went down drain.



Arabic news is completely based on emotions and national interests. Just look at the difference between the English version of AJ and the Arabic version. Not that the English version is completely neutral but they know that shit won't pass internationally.

Hezbollah itself won't disappear if the Iranian regime falls, it's predecessor Amal was formed several years before 1979. Even without the Iranian regime a 'resistance' like group such as Hezbollah/Amal/SSNP would operate in South Lebanon to keep Israel from heading deeper into Lebanese territory. The death of a few hezb members doesn't change anything and defeating them militarily means burning Lebanon, not the solution, nevertheless many will cheer for it even if the entire country burns they won't care.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

IDF: latest sirens appear to be a false alarm - Breaking News - Jerusalem Post

...

Sirens false alarm. Nevertheless attack Syria unprovoked.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Really Falcon, you're supporting Hezbollah and the Iranian dogs? Disappointed in you. Wherever the filth get killed is good. You should know the liberation of Syria is the first step to the liberation of Palestine.
Also, Israel has a policy where if any attacks come out of Syria or Lebanon, they blame the government for such attacks. Meaning, even if the FSA attacked Israel, they would attack both the firing positions and the Syrian government. That's a good policy, because both governments are puppets of Iran, whose only interest in the middle east is eradicating Sunnis.
Now let the idiots think I'm a Zionist.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> Really Falcon, you're supporting Hezbollah and the Iranian dogs? Disappointed in you. Wherever the filth get killed is good. *You should know the liberation of Syria is the first step to the liberation of Palestine.*
> Also, Israel has a policy where if any attacks come out of Syria or Lebanon, they blame the government for such attacks. Meaning, even if the FSA attacked Israel, they would attack both the firing positions and the Syrian government. That's a good policy, because both governments are puppets of Iran, whose only interest in the middle east is eradicating Sunnis.
> Now let the idiots think I'm a Zionist.


 yes, that's why the west and USA are training their puppets forces, in order to free Palestine...
@Falcon29 there you go man, USA loves you so much they are training soldiers and arming them to attack Israel ... 

I wonder why didn't the USA just train Palestinians, wouldn't that be easier to free Palestine? or why isn't the the west with their puppets arming Palestinians just like they are arming others to liberate Syria? 

Israel = I$I$= F$A= Alqaeda = Terrorism

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Dr.Thrax said:


> Iranian dogs




@Falcon29 , iranian response would not be a cheap car bomb attack on some terrorists a.k.a occupiers in occupied territories .

they martyred our general and the response would be at the same level if not higher .

bibi's 2 sons are good target practice if you know what i mean


----------



## Falcon29

Dr.Thrax said:


> Really Falcon, you're supporting Hezbollah and the Iranian dogs? Disappointed in you. Wherever the filth get killed is good. You should know the liberation of Syria is the first step to the liberation of Palestine.
> Also, Israel has a policy where if any attacks come out of Syria or Lebanon, they blame the government for such attacks. Meaning, even if the FSA attacked Israel, they would attack both the firing positions and the Syrian government. That's a good policy, because both governments are puppets of Iran, whose only interest in the middle east is eradicating Sunnis.
> Now let the idiots think I'm a Zionist.



I don't have positive views on Syrian government. And realize Syria is tragedy that needs immediate solution. Btw, you are misinterpreting hadith wrongly. That's not how it will play out. 

Hezbollah is a close ally to us and always have been. Doesn't mean Palestinians want to see them on Syria. But they our ally to us which always supported us. 

And obviously I can't satisfy everyone's views. And I can't spend time responding to different people who get upset no matter what I do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Falcon29 said:


> I don't have positive views on Syrian government. And realize Syria is tragedy that needs immediate solution. Btw, you are misinterpreting hadith wrongly. That's not how it will play out.
> 
> Hezbollah is a close ally to us and always have been. Doesn't mean Palestinians want to see them on Syria. But they our ally to us which always supported us.
> 
> And obviously I can't satisfy everyone's views. And I can't spend time responding to different people who get upset no matter what I do.


So you're fine with Hezbollah being your closest ally, even if their committing genocide in a different region?
Note: When I say "Iranian dogs," I usually mean the fighters in Syria (such as that general) and the Iranian government. Not all Iranians are bad, I know that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Dr.Thrax said:


> So you're fine with Hezbollah being your closest ally, even if their committing genocide in a different region?
> Note: When I say "Iranian dogs," I usually mean the fighters in Syria (such as that general) and the Iranian government. Not all Iranians are bad, I know that.



I am not fine with anything happening in Arab world. I see it as great fitnah. However I don't make it black and white. It still needs time before it becomes black and white. I pray for the best from God.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Falcon29 said:


> I am not fine with anything happening in Arab world. I see it as great fitnah. However I don't make it black and white. It still needs time before it becomes black and white. I pray for the best from God.


If you're not fine with it, don't support it. It's that simple. There is no goverrnment in the MIddle East that represent their people (or almost anyone, for that matter) and not many groups represent their people (let alone Hezbollah). The only groups I see supporting their people 99% of the time are Hamas, FSA, and Islamic Front/Levantine Front.


----------



## Falcon29

Dr.Thrax said:


> If you're not fine with it, don't support it. It's that simple. There is no goverrnment in the MIddle East that represent their people (or almost anyone, for that matter) and not many groups represent their people (let alone Hezbollah). The only groups I see supporting their people 99% of the time are Hamas, FSA, and Islamic Front/Levantine Front.



I agree I don't support any Arab regime. However, it would be better in my opinion that our leaders grant us our rights. Then if we want to confront Israel(Including Hezbollah) I don't see wrong in that. Don't you see it better if we ended this internal fight and united against common goal?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Falcon29 said:


> I agree I don't support any Arab regime. However, it would be better in my opinion that our leaders grant us our rights. Then if we want to confront Israel(Including Hezbollah) I don't see wrong in that. Don't you see it better if we ended this internal fight and united against common goal?


Unity is a myth. Unity won't happen with Hezbollah and Iran still in play (and other Shiite armed groups). Their goal is not the destruction of Israel, but the creation of their empire. If they really wanted the destruction of Israel, they would be warring with it right now. They wouldn't be in Syria for the purpose of killing civilians, but for the purpose of destroying Israel. But that's not what they're in Syria for.
Everywhere where you see Sunnis dying, Iran has a hand in it. Recently in Diyala, groups funded by Iran. In Syria and Lebanon, Hezbollah attack Sunnis. In Syria, Alawites attack Sunnis.
Iran is really good at making conflicts sectarian. They can not be trusted.


----------



## Falcon29

Dr.Thrax said:


> Unity is a myth. Unity won't happen with Hezbollah and Iran still in play (and other Shiite armed groups). Their goal is not the destruction of Israel, but the creation of their empire. If they really wanted the destruction of Israel, they would be warring with it right now. They wouldn't be in Syria for the purpose of killing civilians, but for the purpose of destroying Israel. But that's not what they're in Syria for.
> Everywhere where you see Sunnis dying, Iran has a hand in it. Recently in Diyala, groups funded by Iran. In Syria and Lebanon, Hezbollah attack Sunnis. In Syria, Alawites attack Sunnis.
> Iran is really good at making conflicts sectarian. They can not be trusted.



Brother I have my own extensive and complex views. Which I don't always reveal. I follow events in region extensively. At same time I try seeing if it has religious significance. Anything that will turn out to be true. I already would know. I don't need to express myself though. And I don't need to tangle myself in everyone's problems. Arabs prior to modern era used to blame Palestinians for everything. And we were oppressed by them. And today it's not that case. Some Arabs changed, but many remain this way. And I'm not going to suck up to them. 

I also according to Islam should appreciate any support to my people. And for whatever they are supportive of us for. Doesn't mattter. We are still thankful. We disagree with all events in Syria and Iraq. But as I've told you before. It's not our business. We can't change the Arab world. We have tiny population in Arab world and are occuipped. If Arabs are upset with Iran or whomever, they can go ask Saudi or Egyptian or Jordanian or UAE governments. 

We aren't going to hate Hezbollah and Iran because these scumbags who oppress us want us to. And whilst they demand that at same time blockade us and increase our misery. So that's my view. I don't like getting to deep on it. 

If and when the time comes that God prepares the right people to unite us and free us from misery and return deen and justice to this earth as it should, I will stand behind them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Falcon29 said:


> Brother I have my own extensive and complex views. Which I don't always reveal. I follow events in region extensively. At same time I try seeing if it has religious significance. Anything that will turn out to be true. I already would know. I don't need to express myself though. And I don't need to tangle myself in everyone's problems. Arabs prior to modern era used to blame Palestinians for everything. And we were oppressed by them. And today it's not that case. Some Arabs changed, but many remain this way. And I'm not going to suck up to them.
> 
> I also according to Islam should appreciate any support to my people. And for whatever they are supportive of us for. Doesn't matter. We are still thankful. We disagree with all events in Syria and Iraq. But as I've told you before. It's not our business. We can't change the Arab world. We have tiny population in Arab world and are occuipped. If Arabs are upset with Iran or whomever, they can go ask Saudi or Egyptian or Jordanian or UAE governments.
> 
> We aren't going to hate Hezbollah and Iran because these scumbags who oppress us want us to. And whilst they demand that at same time blockade us and increase our misery. So that's my view. I don't like getting to deep on it.
> 
> If and when the time comes that God prepares the right people to unite us and free us from misery and return deen and justice to this earth as it should, I will stand behind them.


I understand your views, but deen and Justice won't emerge from a group of filth who raid, rape, and pillage.
Be honest, when has Hezbollah ever started a large-scale war with Israel? Only 1982 and 2006, both of which were Israeli invasions. Hezbollah has never been on Israel's stolen land for more than a few days. Hamas has had more combat with Israel.
If we want Palestine to be free, we have to get it's freedom from groups who don't kill people based on their religion. Plus, if you really do think that Palestine will be free from small-scale guerrilla warfare, you're misguided.
Israel's Merkava 4M's are armored & armed to the teeth, and their APS prevents multiple missiles from damaging the tank. The only viable option to destroy them are APFSDS rounds (modern Anti-tank shells, fired by tank guns), which no guerilla group can operate.
F-16s, F-15s, & Apaches are all loaded with flares and chaff, preventing MANPADS to be viable. Even modern Air to Air missiles struggle getting through. And Israelis are well-known for using Jamming. A lot.
If there is ever going to be a war with Israel, it can't be small scale guerillas. You might cite 2006 and 1982 as victories, but those were different times, with different technology. Israel can single-handedly wipe out the Middle East if they wanted to (Nuclear Missiles.)
If you honestly believe that small-scale guerrilla warfare will end Israel, you're misguided.
FYI, Black Flags from Khorasan (Afghanistan, Pakistan, parts Uzbekistan, Turkmenistan, Tajikistan, & Iran) will be the ones who liberate Jerusalem, under the Mehdi, according to the Hadith. This isn't just any army, it'll be an army that defeats multiple armies. They won't be average guerrillas. Unless Israel will be defeated after the Sun rises from the West (when Earth's magnetic field turns, and all advanced technology is useless then) there is virtually only one place where this army can get advanced weapons, and that will be the Middle East, namely the then former GCC, and Syria.


----------



## Falcon29

Dr.Thrax said:


> I understand your views, but deen and Justice won't emerge from a group of filth who raid, rape, and pillage.
> Be honest, when has Hezbollah ever started a large-scale war with Israel? Only 1982 and 2006, both of which were Israeli invasions. Hezbollah has never been on Israel's stolen land for more than a few days. Hamas has had more combat with Israel.
> If we want Palestine to be free, we have to get it's freedom from groups who don't kill people based on their religion. Plus, if you really do think that Palestine will be free from small-scale guerrilla warfare, you're misguided.
> Israel's Merkava 4M's are armored & armed to the teeth, and their APS prevents multiple missiles from damaging the tank. The only viable option to destroy them are APFSDS rounds (modern Anti-tank shells, fired by tank guns), which no guerilla group can operate.
> F-16s, F-15s, & Apaches are all loaded with flares and chaff, preventing MANPADS to be viable. Even modern Air to Air missiles struggle getting through. And Israelis are well-known for using Jamming. A lot.
> If there is ever going to be a war with Israel, it can't be small scale guerillas. You might cite 2006 and 1982 as victories, but those were different times, with different technology. Israel can single-handedly wipe out the Middle East if they wanted to (Nuclear Missiles.)
> If you honestly believe that small-scale guerrilla warfare will end Israel, you're misguided.
> FYI, Black Flags from Khorasan (Afghanistan, Pakistan, parts Uzbekistan, Turkmenistan, Tajikistan, & Iran) will be the ones who liberate Jerusalem, under the Mehdi, according to the Hadith. This isn't just any army, it'll be an army that defeats multiple armies. They won't be average guerrillas. Unless Israel will be defeated after the Sun rises from the West (when Earth's magnetic field turns, and all advanced technology is useless then) there is virtually only one place where this army can get advanced weapons, and that will be the Middle East, namely the then former GCC, and Syria.



Where did I say it would? 

I know very well who will restore deen and justice and am eagerly waiting for it to happen. 

I think you are confused a little. It's not black and white. Using nuclear weapons isn't simple decision. And Israel will break apart from within. It's own policies will affect it. 

You are confused of hafith as well. It won't necessarily be army. It will be army of volunteers. And when Mahdi emerges, he will get volunteers then flee. Then they will be attacked severely, and more volunteers will be needed. This according to hadith. I dint want to get into it though. 

Just want to make it clear that I won't take sides anymore in these conflicts and people from now shouldn't demand of me to. When God makes things clear with emergence of Mahdi I will stand behind him. Irregardless of who goes against him.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Falcon29 said:


> Where did I say it would?
> 
> I know very well who will restore deen and justice and am eagerly waiting for it to happen.
> 
> I think you are confused a little. It's not black and white. Using nuclear weapons isn't simple decision. And Israel will break apart from within. It's own policies will affect it.
> 
> You are confused of hafith as well. It won't necessarily be army. It will be army of volunteers. And when Mahdi emerges, he will get volunteers then flee. Then they will be attacked severely, and more volunteers will be needed. This according to hadith. I dint want to get into it though.
> 
> Just want to make it clear that I won't take sides anymore in these conflicts and people from now shouldn't demand of me to. When God makes things clear with emergence of Mahdi I will stand behind him. Irregardless of who goes against him.


I know the use of Nuclear Weapons is definitely not easy, but they have the capacity to do so.

No, it is an army. The Black Flags from Khorasan will be the Mehdi's army. They will come to his aide when Saudi Arabia is in a time of civil war, and he will be in refuge in the Ka'bah. Then, a very bad caliph (sounds very ISIS-y) will attack the Ka'bah, just because the Mehdi is within it. His army will be destroyed and the Black Flags from Khorasan will then give Bay'ah to the Mehdi. 

I'm not requesting you to take sides. But you must know that if you do indeed support Hezbollah know who you're supporting. Same goes for all other groups.


----------



## SALMAN F

500 said:


> According to the Bible king David was blond and according to Hadith Muhammad had very pale white skin. Don't judge the original Semites by today Arabs who are half black half Hamitic half dont know what.


The bible is not correct so is the hadiths many of the hadiths Israelites.

I know many Semitic people some of them had red hair but the majority have brown eyes and black hair

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jamaal Yelmaaz

Dr.Thrax said:


> I know the use of Nuclear Weapons is definitely not easy, but they have the capacity to do so.
> 
> No, it is an army. The Black Flags from Khorasan will be the Mehdi's army. They will come to his aide when Saudi Arabia is in a time of civil war, and he will be in refuge in the Ka'bah. Then, a very bad caliph (sounds very ISIS-y) will attack the Ka'bah, just because the Mehdi is within it. His army will be destroyed and the Black Flags from Khorasan will then give Bay'ah to the Mehdi.
> 
> I'm not requesting you to take sides. But you must know that if you do indeed support Hezbollah know who you're supporting. Same goes for all other groups.



Mahdi is an unfounded story came from Jewish exile of Babylon in 6.century BC....that time Jewish priests had often spreaded good news and harbingers among Jewish community in order not to abonden their beliefs and to prevent them from assimilations in Bablyon....
Both Sunni and Shiite Mahdi claim is a cheap story like other historic myhts......even Mahdi story have been mentioned in some reliable hadithes there is no ground for such legendary person in reality of life that never been in the world throuhout history.....most probabely there are some problems in narrative of hathises related to Mahdi. Because hathis had been collected about 250 years after Mohammad(SAW)
Now Mahdi became a politic tool in hands of religous circles to fool and exploit desperate muslim communities.
When ever muslims falling into a catastropher Somones begin to revive story of Mahdi again like a commercial adds.
Islam is the religion of realities and not of story and myhts eventough realities are bitter.
Dont wait for Mahdi in vain. You will not see him even in your dreams...


----------



## haman10

Jamaal Yelmaaz said:


> blah blah blah.


Eh ?


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

Jamaal Yelmaaz,

It seems you don't understand why Mahdi will appear and how it does make sense in the current affairs of the Muslims today. First, we have so much division and fitna (tribulation) among us. Second, by and large Muslim Umma lost sight of Al-Ard Al-Muqaddas (Holy Land). Third, after Prophet Issa - Son of May (pbuh) returns, ordinary Muslims will not first recognize him. So, to answer those points, the Mahdi (as) will appear to end the division, confusion, and fitna roaming among us. He and his followers will set their eyes on Al-Ard Al-Muqaddas (Holy Land), and he will clearly identify when Prophet Issa (pbuh) descends onto the mosque in Damascus. Due to the many sects and groups and the bloodshed raging within the Umma today, Mahdi and return of Jesus (pbuh) will be our last hope and return of victory to Islam. So, I don't know about you, but we're indeed waiting for him, and majority of the prophesies before him have been fulfilled.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

